# $99 Lifetime on All Roamio through 10/31 (not 10 yr loyalty promo!)



## LightningBOLT

I purchased a Bolt earlier and I just called back to buy another one for another household and was offered $99 Lifetime on a Roamio Pro/Plus.

Deal is offered to any Series 1, 2 or 3 owner with 5 years of consecutive service (according to CSR). So I purchased a Roamio Plus w/lifetime for $450 ($350 for the Plus and $100 for lifetime.) Roamio Basic would have been $400 total and Pro $600 total. This deal is not avail online. You have to call to get it. If the CSR doesn't offer it, call back and try another.

Note 1: There has been a report from a TC member stating that he only has _three_ years of "loyalty" and still got this deal.

Note 2: Some Tivo Roamio owners have been able to get their current Tivo switched to a $99 lifetime plan without having to buy a new box.

Note 3: There has been a report that the $99 lifetime offer has been extended past 10/31. Get it while you can.

Note 4: Deal is still reported active as of 12/1.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Now that's a great deal, especially since I would prefer a Roamio Plus over a Bolt anyways. But is it really "all Roamios"? I find it hard to believe they would sell you a Roamio OTA w/lifetime for $150. I'm guessing the $99 lifetime is just for the Plus/Pro, and maybe the base and OTA Roamio is lifetime for $200 or $250. Others who call and get this deal please report back about the details.


----------



## waynomo

I wonder if this offer applies to already purchased Roamios that are currently on month to month or a yearly service plan?


----------



## LightningBOLT

tarheelblue32 said:


> Now that's a great deal, especially since I would prefer a Roamio Plus over a Bolt anyways. But is it really "all Roamios"? I find it hard to believe they would sell you a Roamio OTA w/lifetime for $150. I'm guessing the $99 lifetime is just for the Plus/Pro, and maybe the base and OTA Roamio is lifetime for $200 or $250. Others who call and get this deal please report back about the details.


Good point. Very likely not on OTA.


----------



## LightningBOLT

waynomo said:


> I wonder if this offer applies to already purchased Roamios that are currently on month to month or a yearly service plan?


I doubt it but you can try. I believe they are trying to sell off current stock of roamio.


----------



## LightningBOLT

Here's the pricing I was offered:

Roamio incl lifetime: $400
Roamio Plus incl lifetime: $450
Roamio Pro incl lifetime: $600


----------



## gigaguy

I just called Tivo and was told no Lifetime available on any TiVo and no deals for me at all. I'm not at 5 years yet.


----------



## LightningBOLT

gigaguy said:


> I just called Tivo and was told no Lifetime available on any TiVo and no deals for me at all. *I'm not at 5 years yet.*


Yeah, that's part of the offer.


----------



## krkaufman

LightningBOLT said:


> Yeah, that's part of the offer.


Right. What was the 10-year loyalty deal is now 5-years. I was just told that multiple purchases could be made, up to the number of DVRs currently active on your account w/ 5 or more years of service.


----------



## krkaufman

waynomo said:


> I wonder if this offer applies to already purchased Roamios that are currently on month to month or a yearly service plan?


Likely not, as it seems similar to earlier incentives aimed at clearing existing stock -- but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## krkaufman

Anybody out there eligible for this offer that would like to proxy purchase a $450 Plus for me (well, my niece's place, actually, to replace the refurb base Roamio I just installed)?

PM me if you can help a member out...


----------



## xberk

LightningBOLT said:


> Here's the pricing I was offered:
> 
> Roamio incl lifetime: $400
> Roamio Plus incl lifetime: $450
> Roamio Pro incl lifetime: $600


I just picked up a Roamio Basic with Lifetime for $300 recently (a few weeks ago). That sale seems over. Didn't require any loyalty. So it seems to me the price has gone up here by $100.


----------



## innocentfreak

I can never remember, what is the 10 year loyalty promo?


----------



## krkaufman

innocentfreak said:


> I can never remember, what is the 10 year loyalty promo?


Retail cost for Plus/Pro + $100 Lifetime service. Or retail for basic Roamio + $200 Lifetime service.


----------



## innocentfreak

So this is actually cheaper than the 10 year deal than if the Pro is $600.


----------



## krkaufman

innocentfreak said:


> So this is actually cheaper than the 10 year deal than if the Pro is $600.


huh?

edit: prices are quoted above. This *is* the 10-year (now 5-year) loyalty deal, but reflects the lowered pre-service prices for each model.


----------



## andyw715

Does this promo include refurb roamios?


----------



## LightningBOLT

xberk said:


> I just picked up a *Roamio Basic with Lifetime for $300 recently *(a few weeks ago). That sale seems over. Didn't require any loyalty. So it seems to me the price has gone up here by $100.


$300 was refurb, right? New was $400, IIRC.

This is for new. So, essentially the basic has been extended and Plus/Pro added.


----------



## thefisch

If confirmed, this will really help out those folks who wanted a plus or pro but were short of the 10 year mark. Spread the word!


----------



## krkaufman

LightningBOLT said:


> $300 was refurb, right? New was $400, IIRC.
> 
> This is for new. So, essentially the basic has been extended and Plus/Pro added.


Correct. The loyalty offer has only ever applied to NEW hardware, not renewed/refurb. So $200 for the hardware plus $200 for Lifetime service for the base model.


----------



## junesen

LightningBOLT said:


> Here's the pricing I was offered:
> 
> Roamio incl lifetime: $400
> Roamio Plus incl lifetime: $450
> Roamio Pro incl lifetime: $600


The Roamio Plus is interesting to me for the included Stream, 6 tuners, and faster network card. However, I am strictly Over-The-Air, and the Roamio Plus doesn't support OTA right? Why doesn't it?


----------



## krkaufman

junesen said:


> The Roamio Plus is interesting to me for the included Stream, 6 tuners, and faster network card. However, I am strictly Over-The-Air, and the Roamio Plus doesn't support OTA right? Why doesn't it?


Plus the ability to infuse your coax w/ MoCA. 

And correct, the Plus & Pro don't do OTA. You'd need the base Roamio or Roamio OTA -- or the new Bolt. As to why the Plus/Pro don't do OTA, you'd have to speak w/ TiVo marketing.


----------



## forum1

krkaufman said:


> Plus the ability to infuse your coax w/ MoCA.
> 
> And correct, the Plus & Pro don't do OTA. You'd need the base Roamio or Roamio OTA -- or the new Bolt. As to why the Plus/Pro don't do OTA, you'd have to speak w/ TiVo marketing.


And there is no way to do simultaneous antenna and cable (dual input) with any Roamio or Bolt, unlike with the Premiere units before them. Maybe there aren't many people that want this, but I am one of them. I find it very helpful to be able to have my Premier record shows OTA while keeping the rest of the cable lineup when, for example, Verizon FiOS drops FOX due to a licensing fee dispute. Having to purchase and run a separate TiVo box just to have OTA backup recording seems excessive. Unfortunately, all the feedback on the Roamios lack of dual input didn't bring it back on the Bolt.


----------



## Rustwood

It looks like these are new units not refurbs - is that correct? They are in the "outlet" but I didn't see anything about them being refurbs. If so, I kind of hate this. As a loyal 10+ year customer, last month they sold me a Plus box for $50 more than they are selling it to 5+ year customers this month. I realize the Bolt is out now and I knew that was going to come out soon, but I still don't think Tivo was smart to do that to their most loyal customers.


----------



## psywzrd

Rustwood said:


> It looks like these are new units not refurbs - is that correct? They are in the "outlet" but I didn't see anything about them being refurbs. If so, I kind of hate this. As a loyal 10+ year customer, last month they sold me a Plus box for $50 more than they are selling it to 5+ year customers this month. I realize the Bolt is out now and I knew that was going to come out soon, but I still don't think Tivo was smart to do that to their most loyal customers.


Are you within your 30-day return window? If so, I would call them and ask them to issue you a $50 credit. If they won't do it, return the box and buy another one at the new price.


----------



## CraigK

LightningBOLT said:


> I purchased a Bolt earlier and I just called back to buy another one for another household and was offered $99 Lifetime on any Roamio.
> 
> Deal is offered to any Series 1, 2 or 3 owner with 5 years of consecutive service.
> 
> So I purchased a Roamio Plus w/lifetime for $450 ($350 for the Plus and $100 for lifetime.)
> 
> Tivo is trying to dump the remaining Roamios on the down low so that it doesn't compete with their public Bolt release.


Thanks for starting this thread.

I called this morning and was offered the Plus for $500 and Pro for $700. We will have ten years with TiVo next month. Didn't have to plead my case for anything and I took the Pro for $500 + tax and free shipping.

I had waited until the Bolt came out to see what it offered, but didn't like the 4 tuners and white color. Like most folks here, I didn't expect Lifetime to jump and MSD to disappear so I'm quite happy with this deal. I would have had to eventually face the Comcast MPEG-4 issue on our TiVo HD so this works good for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## zubinh

Forgive me, I am not understanding the recent pricing changes. I cannot find lifetime service for a Roamio or Bolt anywhere on Tivo's website. What's going on?


----------



## krkaufman

CraigK said:


> I called this morning and was offered the Plus for $500 and Pro for $700. We will have ten years with TiVo next month. Didn't have to plead my case for anything and I took the Pro for $500 + tax and free shipping.


Given that the loyalty offer is supposed to be $100 Lifetime service combined with the current retail price of the Roamio, it seems like you were overcharged $50.

The prices you were quoted match the pre-BOLT pricing for the Plus & Pro. Post-BOLT, they're $50 and $100 cheaper, respectively.

Roamio Plus DVR ($350) *or* Roamio Pro DVR ($500)
+ Loyalty-discounted Lifetime Service ($100)​
edit: p.s. See above.


----------



## CraigK

krkaufman said:


> Given that the loyalty offer is supposed to be $100 Lifetime service combined with the current retail price of the Roamio, it seems like you were overcharged $50.
> 
> The prices you were quoted match the pre-BOLT pricing for the Plus & Pro. Post-BOLT, they're $50 and $100 cheaper, respectively.
> 
> Roamio Plus DVR ($350) *or* Roamio Pro DVR ($500)
> + Loyalty-discounted Lifetime Service ($100)​
> edit: p.s. See above.


It was close enough that I didn't want to haggle at 7 in the morning. Don't rain on my parade.


----------



## tarheelblue32

zubinh said:


> Forgive me, I am not understanding the recent pricing changes. I cannot find lifetime service for a Roamio or Bolt anywhere on Tivo's website. What's going on?


Lifetime service is now called "all in" and it costs $600. I don't recommend getting it. With the pricing changes, lifetime service is now a bad deal, unless you can get one of the special loyalty lifetime prices offered to longtime customers.


----------



## krkaufman

forum1 said:


> And there is no way to do simultaneous antenna and cable (dual input) with any Roamio or Bolt, unlike with the Premiere units before them. Maybe there aren't many people that want this, but I am one of them. I find it very helpful to be able to have my Premier record shows OTA while keeping the rest of the cable lineup when, for example, Verizon FiOS drops FOX due to a licensing fee dispute. Having to purchase and run a separate TiVo box just to have OTA backup recording seems excessive. Unfortunately, all the feedback on the Roamios lack of dual input didn't bring it back on the Bolt.


Given the "dual input" capability was limited to 2 total tuners, I'll take the 2nd OTA-only DVR with 4 tuners: 6 CableCARD and 4 OTA tuners seem just enough to get everything recorded, if sometimes slightly delayed, even with pre-/post-padding. I'd prefer the ability to add network-based tuners, as needed, but the latest sale on the 4-tuner Roamios made this option too good to pass up.


----------



## krkaufman

CraigK said:


> It was close enough that I didn't want to haggle at 7 in the morning. Don't rain on my parade.


Hey, it's raining, I'm just offering you a bucket to catch those precious droplets. (i.e. just call 'em and get the additional discount, or maybe get a Slide Pro or other accessories tossed in)


----------



## junesen

krkaufman said:


> Given that the loyalty offer is supposed to be $100 Lifetime service combined with the current retail price of the Roamio, it seems like you were overcharged $50.
> 
> The prices you were quoted match the pre-BOLT pricing for the Plus & Pro. Post-BOLT, they're $50 and $100 cheaper, respectively.
> 
> Roamio Plus DVR ($350) *or* Roamio Pro DVR ($500)
> + Loyalty-discounted Lifetime Service ($100)​
> edit: p.s. See above.


I'm confused. He said he got the PRO for $500. Doesn't seem like he got overcharged. (unless he mistyped and meant the PLUS?)

Does any one know if this applies to the Roamio OTA? And if so, how much?


----------



## krkaufman

junesen said:


> I'm confused. He said he got the PRO for $500. Doesn't seem like he got overcharged. (unless he mistyped and meant the PLUS?)


Yes, I'm reading that as a typo, given the paragraph started with the correct-ish pricing:


CraigK said:


> I called this morning and was *offered the Plus for $500* and Pro for $700. We will have ten years with TiVo next month. Didn't have to plead my case for anything and I *took the Pro for $500* + tax and free shipping.


(The quoted prices are $50 and $100 higher than what *should* be quoted for the loyalty deal.)


----------



## zubinh

tarheelblue32 said:


> Lifetime service is now called "all in" and it costs $600. I don't recommend getting it. With the pricing changes, lifetime service is now a bad deal, unless you can get one of the special loyalty lifetime prices offered to longtime customers.


Ok so basically Tivo increases the price for Lifetime while making an ugly box with a smaller hard drive size and less tuners for the sake of adding 4K capability which no one can really use yet....am I right?


----------



## krkaufman

zubinh said:


> Ok so basically Tivo increases the price for Lifetime while making an ugly box with a smaller hard drive size and less tuners for the sake of adding 4K capability which no one can really use yet....am I right?


No, you're not right.

The BOLT has the same number of tuners as the model it's replacing, the base Roamio, capable of either CableCARD or OTA tuning, and offers a variant with double the storage capacity -- along with both BOLT models improving on the base Roamio by adding 4K support, Gigabit Ethernet, MoCA 2.0, Wireless-AC, the Remote Finder button, and built-in Stream functionality.

And I expect those with 4K TVs _can_ take advantage of the 4K-capable streaming apps (currently Netflix, Youtube).


----------



## junesen

Just called in order to figure out if the Roamio OTA is included. The representative Steve said that there is no such deal. He said there is a 10 year loyalty promo, but there is no promo as discussed in this thread (I have a TivoHD purchased in 2008 and a Roamio purchased last month). And he chided me in "don't believe everything you read on the internet."


----------



## tvmaster2

tarheelblue32 said:


> Lifetime service is now called "all in" and it costs $600. I don't recommend getting it. With the pricing changes, lifetime service is now a bad deal, unless you can get one of the special loyalty lifetime prices offered to longtime customers.


If you don't recommend Lifetime service, aka the new All-In, then what's the point to Tivo, really? Are people really going to drop hundreds of dollars on a machine, AND $150 year

Maybe their bean counters are smarter than I am, but at those prices, Lifetime plus machine costs are prohibitive


----------



## jtrain

I fall somewhere in this loyalty boat...longtime TiVo customer (more than 10 yrs). 

On my account i currently have the following:

S3 OLED - Lifetime
Roamio Plus - month-to-month (discount rate)
2 - TiVo minis

While tempting to reach for a lifetimed Roamio Plus or Basic (refurb or not), my preference would be for TiVo to just let me add lifetime to my Plus as it currently stands. 

I'm not for the "All-in" plan, nor do I "need" to changeover to a Bolt at this time.

If anything, I'd maybe go for a lifetime basic Roamio since it has the option for OTA or cable and the hard drive is easily upgradeable (should I ever want to drop cable and go OTA only).


----------



## krkaufman

junesen said:


> Just called in order to figure out if the Roamio OTA is included. The representative Steve said that there is no such deal. He said there is a 10 year loyalty promo, but there is no promo as discussed in this thread (I have a TivoHD purchased in 2008 and a Roamio purchased last month). And he chided me in "don't believe everything you read on the internet."


I think most will recommend taking another spin at TiVo CSR roulette.


----------



## zubinh

tvmaster2 said:


> If you don't recommend Lifetime service, aka the new All-In, then what's the point to Tivo, really? Are people really going to drop hundreds of dollars on a machine, AND $150 year
> 
> Maybe their bean counters are smarter than I am, but at those prices, Lifetime plus machine costs are prohibitive


Agreed. The whole purpose of me going with Tivo was to eliminate my equipment costs after the 3.5 year break even period. Now, if you're going to force me to pay every month, I might as well stick with paying Verizon so I don't have to worry about any equipment trouble.

Bad Move Tivo. Stock is down 40% from its high. Now I know why.


----------



## jonw747

tvmaster2 said:


> If you don't recommend Lifetime service, aka the new All-In, then what's the point to Tivo, really? Are people really going to drop hundreds of dollars on a machine, AND $150 year
> 
> Maybe their bean counters are smarter than I am, but at those prices, Lifetime plus machine costs are prohibitive


Apparently so, they've never given the hardware away up-front. Of course you can always hope that over time, the cost for All-in goes down. Getting something out of a subscriber is better than nothing.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

While we are told to compare the TiVo Bolt only to the base Roamio (it has been said that the Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro remain in the lineup) if you go to tivo.com and click on "Shop" and then on "Roamio" it takes you to the "TiVo Outlet" page. Wouldn't that indicate these are being phased out?


----------



## jonw747

zubinh said:


> Agreed. The whole purpose of me going with Tivo was to eliminate my equipment costs after the 3.5 year break even period. Now, if you're going to force me to pay every month, I might as well stick with paying Verizon so I don't have to worry about any equipment repair bills.
> 
> Bad Move Tivo. Stock is down 40% from its high. Now I know why.


They still offer the equivalent of lifetime, it's just gone up by $100, and they aren't going to discount it on a new product.


----------



## jonw747

TWinbrook46636 said:


> While we are told to compare the TiVo Bolt only to the base Roamio (it has been said that the Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro remain in the lineup) if you go to tivo.com and click on "Shop" and then on "Roamio" it takes you to the "TiVo Outlet" page. Wouldn't that indicate these are being phased out?


I would think so, but there may be more Bolt variations introduced meant to replace those. Hard to believe they'd settle for 4 tuners and 1TB as their best solution.


----------



## tarheelblue32

TWinbrook46636 said:


> While we are told to compare the TiVo Bolt only to the base Roamio (it has been said that the Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro remain in the lineup) if you go to tivo.com and click on "Shop" and then on "Roamio" it takes you to the "TiVo Outlet" page. Wouldn't that indicate these are being phased out?


It looks like the Roamio Pro is being kept in the lineup. I realize it is on the "outlet" page with all the other Roamios, but if you look at the service options, the Pro has the same 1-year free service that the new Bolts have, while all the other Roamios do not. I think they are planning to keep the Pro around as the 6-tuner/larger hard drive option for some time.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

Interesting. I do hope they come out with a Bolt 'Pro' though as I'd really like to see the faster networking and processor speed plus 4K support but there is no way I can go back to 4 tuners now.


----------



## randian

zubinh said:


> Now, if you're going to force me to pay every month, I might as well stick with paying Verizon so I don't have to worry about any equipment trouble.


How good is Verizon's DVR? I have Comcast and its X1 DVR is a big bag of hurt. Unreliable, unresponsive, and there appears to be no way to remove their equivalent of season passes or even see a list of them. TiVo is the only real solution for me.


----------



## krkaufman

tarheelblue32 said:


> It looks like the Roamio Pro is being kept in the lineup. I realize it is on the "outlet" page with all the other Roamios, but if you look at the service options, the Pro has the same 1-year free service that the new Bolts have, while all the other Roamios do not. I think they are planning to keep the Pro around as the 6-tuner/larger hard drive option for some time.


Quoting a TiVo Facebook reply I just received...


> And for customers like you who are a big fan of more tuners and storage space, please be assured we'll continue to keep the Roamio Pro in production - it's still a great box, and excellent for high-end setups. (link)


----------



## LightningBOLT

krkaufman said:


> Anybody out there eligible for this offer that would like to proxy purchase a $450 Plus for me (well, my niece's place, actually, to replace the refurb base Roamio I just installed)?
> 
> PM me if you can help a member out...


I'd help if I could however I only have one box eligible. GL finding someone.


----------



## Cavalier240

krkaufman said:


> Anybody out there eligible for this offer that would like to proxy purchase a $450 Plus for me (well, my niece's place, actually, to replace the refurb base Roamio I just installed)?
> 
> PM me if you can help a member out...


I'd appreciate that as well. I called to order the Super Sale on Monday and the CSR told me that I should wait for the Bolt, and that if I didn't like the Bolt that the Roamio sale would still be available. So, she lied, and I got screwed.


----------



## tvmaster2

it's at this point that I'm glad I never gave up on SageTV and its extenders, especially now that it's gone open-source. We'll keep our TiVo's and see what they do next, but it's great having a B-plan :up:


----------



## CraigK

junesen said:


> I'm confused. He said he got the PRO for $500. Doesn't seem like he got overcharged. (unless he mistyped and meant the PLUS?)


Yes, I mistpyed. It was a Plus for $500.


----------



## moonscape

Was bemoaning not jumping on the 10-yr loyalty deal, but this is $50 better for the Plus than that one - so I pulled the trigger. Can upgrade the drive cheaper than buying the Pro.

Asked about a slide, the rep checked and came back and said he could include one, but it was no longer showing up as possible. Said all he could offer was another regular remote and some sort of Tivo doll! Passed on the doll, took the other remote.


----------



## krkaufman

junesen said:


> Just called in order to figure out if the Roamio OTA is included. The representative Steve said that there is no such deal. He said there is a 10 year loyalty promo, but there is no promo as discussed in this thread (I have a TivoHD purchased in 2008 and a Roamio purchased last month). And he chided me in "don't believe everything you read on the internet."


Again, a single CSR may be misinformed -- either to your advantage or disadvantage. Witness moonscape...


----------



## LightningBOLT

junesen said:


> Just called in order to figure out if the Roamio OTA is included. The representative Steve said that there is no such deal. He said there is a 10 year loyalty promo, but there is no promo as discussed in this thread (I have a TivoHD purchased in 2008 and a Roamio purchased last month). And he chided me in "don't believe everything you read on the internet."


Three people in this thread stated that they got the deal.

You have to make sure that the 2008 TivoHD is still on your account when you log in. Because if you sold it and it is in someone else's name then you probably do not qualify.


----------



## jaj2276

I got the deal last night. I asked the guy "I heard about the special lifetime deal on the Roamio Plus" and he looked at my account and said I qualified. He too said "... ya, the 10 year loyalty promo." 

The thing is, I'm not 10 years, at least according to my account page on Tivo.com. On there I'm only 8 years. I had S1 Tivos that make me believe I'm > 10 years but I don't see them on Tivo.com. Maybe Tivo has some other system that shows the S1 tivos under my account?

Regardless, I'm happy that I'm now able to move off my Premiere. I have 6 months left before I can get the $99 Lifetime deal on the Premiere but not sure that makes any sense for me. I really don't need 4 add'l tuners, I don't want the extra CC charge from Comcast, and my Premier is component out only (the HDMI ports blew some time ago). I might take that money and just buy a bigger hard disk for the Roamio.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jaj2276 said:


> The thing is, I'm not 10 years, at least according to my account page on Tivo.com. On there I'm only 8 years. I had S1 Tivos that make me believe I'm > 10 years but I don't see them on Tivo.com. Maybe Tivo has some other system that shows the S1 tivos under my account?


I don't think you have to be 10 years (or even 5) with the hardware that's currently on your account. You just have to have been a TiVo subscriber for that long, even if you've retired equipment in the meantime.


----------



## jaj2276

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think you have to be 10 years (or even 5) with the hardware that's currently on your account. You just have to have been a TiVo subscriber for that long, even if you've retired equipment in the meantime.


Most of the hardware on my account *is* retired. The oldest retired is 8 years. Does it mention somewhere on tivo.com's account page how long one has been subscribed?


----------



## sheshechic

I talked to two sales reps yesterday. The second one seemed to really want to give me a deal, but I've only been with Tivo a little over 3 years. So the 5 year base seems right to me. Also, I did mention that I'd recently bought life time service for two premieres for $99 each and he said that was because they were older models. So, if you can deal with only 4 tuners the Premiere XL can be picked up for far less than anything available right now, if you're under 5 years. YMMV since the world turned upside down on 10-1.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jaj2276 said:


> Most of the hardware on my account *is* retired. The oldest retired is 8 years. Does it mention somewhere on tivo.com's account page how long one has been subscribed?


Why do you care what it says on TiVo.com? The only thing that matters is how long you've been a TiVo customer, which the TiVo CSRs will have access to.


----------



## jaj2276

DevdogAZ said:


> Why do you care what it says on TiVo.com? The only thing that matters is how long you've been a TiVo customer, which the TiVo CSRs will have access to.


Why do you care whether I care?

I asked in my second post whether the Tivo reps had access to something else that I wasn't seeing on the Tivo.com account page because the hardware that was listed showed me as being < 10 years. If you're answering that the information they have access to is different than what shows on Tivo.com, then that's the answer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jaj2276 said:


> Why do you care whether I care?
> 
> I asked in my second post whether the Tivo reps had access to something else that I wasn't seeing on the Tivo.com account page because the hardware that was listed showed me as being < 10 years. If you're answering that the information they have access to is different than what shows on Tivo.com, then that's the answer.


If TiVo.com shows that you've been a customer less than 10 years and you know you've been a customer longer that that, then I think that answers your question.


----------



## jilter

I have had my
Roamio Plus w/Lifetime (500.00) for just over a week. Is there ANYONE else who has been able to verify the price is now 450.00.
I am aggravated by this possibility.


----------



## jaj2276

DevdogAZ said:


> If TiVo.com shows that you've been a customer less than 10 years and you know you've been a customer longer that that, then I think that answers your question.


You seem to have a hard time following the thread.

The OP said this:



LightningBOLT said:


> ...
> Deal is offered to any Series 1, 2 or 3 owner with 5 years of consecutive service.
> ...


I'm qualified for 5 years of service according to Tivo.com but not 10 years. I have greater than 10 years of service but there's no record of inactive S1 Tivos that I've had according to Tivo.com.

So either the rep I spoke to was incorrect about the 10 years of service (and you actually only need 5 like the OP said) OR the OP is wrong about only needing 5 years of service, I need 10, and the reps see that I've met my 10 (even though Tivo.com doesn't show that).

Just because I got the deal doesn't mean I know the answer to my question. Stop pretending you know it all.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jaj2276 said:


> You seem to have a hard time following the thread. The OP said this: I'm qualified for 5 years of service according to Tivo.com but not 10 years. I have greater than 10 years of service but there's no record of inactive S1 Tivos that I've had according to Tivo.com. So either the rep I spoke to was incorrect about the 10 years of service (and you actually only need 5 like the OP said) OR the OP is wrong about only needing 5 years of service, I need 10, and the reps see that I've met my 10 (even though Tivo.com doesn't show that). Just because I got the deal doesn't mean I know the answer to my question. Stop pretending you know it all.


I'm not having trouble following anything. I'm not making any statement about what qualifications you need to get the $99 deal. I'm simply trying to figure out why you're placing any value on what it says on TiVo.com, when you stated yourself that you've been a member longer than what it says there, in which case it's obviously wrong and/or incomplete.


----------



## qtheking

I called and I have 2 boxes that are 8 yrs old (one is now a roamio pro) the other is listed as inactive. They claim there's no offers. How can you tell if I am eligible because she kept saying all the offers are for Bolt.


----------



## tarheelblue32

qtheking said:


> I called and I have 2 boxes that are 8 yrs old (one is now a roamio pro) the other is listed as inactive. They claim there's no offers. How can you tell if I am eligible because she kept saying all the offers are for Bolt.


Just keep calling back and trying different CSRs. One of them will probably give you the deal eventually.


----------



## OhFiddle

Just got lured into this thread, and am contemplating this deal too. Wondering if the OP got an e-mail with this offer or how everyone found out about it? Sorry if I missed that info in the posts already. I went to the tivo website and found no mention of it. So I logged in and tried adding a Roamio Plus to my cart and was surprised to find no way to buy lifetime or even an annual plan for it *at any price*. All that was available was the $15 a month??

Last time I got an e-mail from Tivo, they were trying to sell me a new Roamio at the then full price. They also offered a "discounted" lifetime for either $300 or $400 if I recall correctly. Since I currently have a still functional TivoHD with an upgraded drive that has had lifetime since 2008, I didn't feel the need to upgrade.

Then I heard about the Comcast mpeg change that we will probably be getting notified of shortly that will make this TivoHD non-functional. But, many said that after they got the mpeg notice, they contacted Tivo and were offered a $99 lifetime on a new box. So I was waiting for that to happen, but if I can get this current deal, why wait right? Looks like Roamios got some newer cool stuff over my old TivoHD like stream, mini linking, on demand, 4 extra tuners, Netflix and Amazon that actually works! Sounds too good to be true.

But, from these posts it sounds like I will have to actually call Tivo and hope to get a rep willing to play ball. I hate having to do that... not my forte. Any tips from those with success so far? I think I may even qualify as a 10 year customer since I had a series 2 before this one on an annual plan, that I gave away when I got the refurb HD one.


----------



## tarheelblue32

OhFiddle said:


> But, from these posts it sounds like I will have to actually call Tivo and hope to get a rep willing to play ball. I hate having to do that... not my forte. Any tips from those with success so far? I think I may even qualify as a 10 year customer since I had a series 2 before this one on an annual plan, that I gave away when I got the refurb HD one.


You have to call to get the deal, there is no other way. Just call and ask if you qualify for the current loyalty discount. Mentioning that you have heard that your Series 3 will be rendered obsolete when Comcast makes the switch to a different compression standard may help too. If they say no, just politely say "thank you anyway" and hang up. Then immediately call again and try a different CSR. Rinse and repeat. Eventually you should find a CSR that will give it to you.


----------



## jaj2276

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not having trouble following anything. I'm not making any statement about what qualifications you need to get the $99 deal. I'm simply trying to figure out why you're placing any value on what it says on TiVo.com, when you stated yourself that you've been a member longer than what it says there, in which case it's obviously wrong and/or incomplete.


I also have no idea how the CSRs would know about my S1 Tivos. I haven't lived at the same address and/or had the same phone # for the past 10 years.

Are you aware that we're trying to find out whether it's 5 years or 10 years and that there's not any definitive information that points to which one is correct? My Tivo.com account would say yes for 5 years but no for 10 years and there's not any evidence that 5 or 10 is the correct one (contrary to your opinion that it's obvious the CSRs know about my S1 Tivos and so of course it's 10 years).


----------



## Cavalier240

Since they are separating out the Pro from the Plus and basic, anyone think there may be additional future benefits to the Pro beyond just the hard drive space? For example, added future Bolt functionality that may be rolled down to only the Pro but not the other Roamios?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Cavalier240 said:


> Since they are separating out the Pro from the Plus and basic, anyone think there may be additional future benefits to the Pro beyond just the hard drive space? For example, added future Bolt functionality that may be rolled down to only the Pro but not the other Roamios?


That's going to be a hard sell if they try something like that. Limiting new features to just the Pro when the Plus is the exact same hardware except for the capacity of the hard drive. As a Plus owner, I would raise hell if they tried to pull something like that.


----------



## Cavalier240

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's going to be a hard sell if they try something like that. Limiting new features to just the Pro when the Plus is the exact same hardware except for the capacity of the hard drive. As a Plus owner, I would raise hell if they tried to pull something like that.


I would hope that's the case. The thought only crossed my mind since they apparently will keep the Roamio Pro as a current device (which was mentioned on Tivo's facebook page), versus the Plus which may be discontinued.


----------



## atscntsc

I can confirm I was able to order a Roamio Plus for $450 plus taxes.

When the CSR came on the phone line, I said I was interested to see if I qualify for the 10 year loyalty program. She checked my account and said yes and asked which Roamio I was interested in. I asked for the Plus and she quoted me $450 (including All-in/lifetime service). She noted that it had been $500, but the price has been recently reduced to $450.

I also asked if there was a possibility to receive a free slide remote, but she said that is no longer offered now that the price has dropped to $450.

My account with Tivo is just shy of 10 years by 2 months.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jaj2276 said:


> I also have no idea how the CSRs would know about my S1 Tivos. I haven't lived at the same address and/or had the same phone # for the past 10 years.
> 
> Are you aware that we're trying to find out whether it's 5 years or 10 years and that there's not any definitive information that points to which one is correct? My Tivo.com account would say yes for 5 years but no for 10 years and there's not any evidence that 5 or 10 is the correct one *(contrary to your opinion that it's obvious the CSRs know about my S1 Tivos and so of course it's 10 years)*.


You need to re-read my posts. I didn't say anything about whether the deal is available to 5-year or 10-year subscribers. I don't really care. My only statement was that I thought it was odd you were placing any value on what TiVo.com said about how long you'd been a subscriber, when you said you know you'd been a subscriber longer than that. Why wouldn't TiVo's internal subscriber database (which I'm assuming the CSR's have access to) know that you had an S1 prior to your current hardware? Unless you canceled your account and then started a new one later, then your S1 ownership should have been on the same account all these years, even if you've moved or changed your phone number.


----------



## jaj2276

DevdogAZ said:


> Why wouldn't TiVo's internal subscriber database (which I'm assuming the CSR's have access to) know that you had an S1 prior to your current hardware?


If their system knows about my S1s, why wouldn't the Tivo.com show them (when it shows every other system I've had)?


----------



## Cavalier240

atscntsc said:


> I can confirm I was able to order a Roamio Plus for $450 plus taxes.
> 
> When the CSR came on the phone line, I said I was interested to see if I qualify for the 10 year loyalty program. She checked my account and said yes and asked which Roamio I was interested in. I asked for the Plus and she quoted me $450 (including All-in/lifetime service). She noted that it had been $500, but the price has been recently reduced to $450.
> 
> I also asked if there was a possibility to receive a free slide remote, but she said that is no longer offered now that the price has dropped to $450.
> 
> My account with Tivo is just shy of 10 years by 2 months.


Did you happen to get pricing on the Pro? I've seen both $600 and $700 mentioned in this thread.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Cavalier240 said:


> Did you happen to get pricing on the Pro? I've seen both $600 and $700 mentioned in this thread.


The current loyalty promo should be $600. The old 10-year loyalty promo was $700. The retail price of the Plus has dropped $50 and the Pro has dropped $100 since the bolt came out, which is why the loyalty prices have also dropped by the same amount. For the Plus and Pro, you get them with lifetime for the retail price +$99. For the basic, you get it with lifetime for the retail price +199.

So...

Basic: $200+200=400
Plus: $350+100=450
Pro: $500+100=600


----------



## Cavalier240

tarheelblue32 said:


> The current loyalty promo should be $600. The old 10-year loyalty promo was $700. The retail price of the Plus has dropped $50 and the Pro has dropped $100 since the bolt came out, which is why the loyalty prices have also dropped by the same amount. For the Plus and Pro, you get them with lifetime for the retail price + $99. For the basic, you get it with lifetime for the retail price +199.


OK - the Tivo outlet page has the retail price of the Pro at $599. So plus $99 would be $700. Where is the lowered retail price?

Edit - I see it now. $599 is the price with 1 year of service. Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Cavalier240 said:


> OK - the Tivo outlet page has the retail price of the Pro at $599. So plus $99 would be $700. Where is the lowered retail price?
> 
> Edit - I see it now. $599 is the price with 1 year of service. Thanks.


Yeah, you caught it. $599 includes the "free" 1 year of service. The actual retail price of the Pro without service is now $499.


----------



## sheshechic

The rep I talked to yesterday said that they were going through major software updates and recommended that I call back today since the best price he could offer was $700 on a lifetime Plus. I'm so glad I did. I just bought a Plus for $349 with $99 All-In and a free remote. The entire call was less than 5 minutes and I have the email receipts too. I have had service for just over 3 years. 

I'm jumping for joy!


----------



## LightningBOLT

sheshechic said:


> The rep I talked to yesterday said that they were going through major software updates and recommended that I call back today since the best price he could offer was $700 on a lifetime Plus. I'm so glad I did. I just bought a Plus for $349 with $99 All-In and a free remote. The entire call was less than 5 minutes and I have the email receipts too. I have had service for just over 3 years.
> 
> I'm jumping for joy!


Awesome!


----------



## krkaufman

sheshechic said:


> the rep i talked to yesterday said that they were going through major software updates and recommended that i call back today since the best price he could offer was $700 on a lifetime plus. I'm so glad i did. I just bought a plus for $349 with $99 all-in and a free remote. The entire call was less than 5 minutes and i have the email receipts too. *i have had service for just over 3 years. *


sonsa#*%$#s!


----------



## psywzrd

Just called Tivo myself. 10+ yr customer and they offered me the Roamio Pro for $700 with lifetime and the Plus for $450 with lifetime. Obviously it makes no sense to pay $250 more for the Pro when I can buy an upgraded HD for much less than that, but I'm still not going to pull the trigger. I'll call back another time and see if I get a better offer on the Pro.

It kind of pisses me off that we have to go through the whole CSR roulette exercise just to get the best offer. Every rep should be able to offer the best deal at any given time.


----------



## krkaufman

psywzrd said:


> Just called Tivo myself. 10+ yr customer and they offered me the Roamio Pro for $700 with lifetime and the Plus for $450 with lifetime. Obviously it makes no sense to pay $250 more for the Pro when I can buy an upgraded HD for much less than that, but I'm still not going to pull the trigger. I'll call back another time and see if I get a better offer on the Pro.
> 
> It kind of pisses me off that we have to go through the whole CSR roulette exercise just to get the best offer. Every rep should be able to offer the best deal at any given time.


You *definitely* should get a better deal on the Pro. Check all the recent posts to this thread. You *should* be seeing an offer of $500 for the hardware + $100 for the Lifetime service... *$600 total*. (And just $150 more than the Plus, making it only a marginal price difference after adding the 3TB drive cost to the Plus; though the math changes if you're looking to go 6TB*!)

edit: * ... or anything bigger than 3TB, really!


----------



## psywzrd

Tivo is honestly becoming a joke. I just called again to see if I would have better luck and it got worse! 

They offered me the base Roamio for $199 plus monthly at $14.99, the Plus for $349.99 plus monthly at $14.99 and the Pro at $599.00 with 1yr of service. Asked about lifetime and they told me it would be the regular price of $400!

It's no wonder this company with superior DVR technology has struggled to gain market share. Hey Tivo, get your ***** together!


----------



## LightningBOLT

psywzrd said:


> Tivo is honestly becoming a joke. I just called again to see if I would have better luck and it got worse!
> 
> They offered me the base Roamio for $199 plus monthly at $14.99, the Plus for $349.99 plus monthly at $14.99 and the Pro at $599.00 with 1yr of service. Asked about lifetime and they told me it would be the regular price of $400!
> 
> It's no wonder this company with superior DVR technology has struggled to gain market share. Hey Tivo, get your ***** together!


Good luck on your third call. Odds on a better deal 4-1.


----------



## mulscully

Just got off the phone.. Got Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 + tax

Bought the Western Digital 3 TB WD from amazon to upgrade it

Also got $99 lifetime on my Premiere. Yeah.. No more monthly fees.

Can confirm they are hiring for the season so it is CSR Roulette, just keep calling back till you get an experienced one. I went through 3 CSRs. Not for the $450 deal, but in order to get the lifetime on the premiere..


----------



## tarheelblue32

mulscully said:


> Also got $99 lifetime on my Premiere. Yeah.. No more monthly fees.


It's nice to know they will still do the $99 lifetime on Premieres when you call to upgrade. I wonder if they will still do the same on Series 3s.


----------



## LightningBOLT

mulscully said:


> Just got off the phone.. Got Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 + tax
> 
> Bought the Western Digital 3 TB WD from amazon to upgrade it
> 
> Also got $99 lifetime on my Premiere. Yeah.. No more monthly fees.
> 
> Can confirm they are hiring for the season so it is CSR Roulette, just keep calling back till you get an experienced one. I went through 3 CSRs. Not for the $450 deal, but in order to get the lifetime on the premiere..


Persistence pays off.


----------



## LightningBOLT

My cousin just called to get the Plus. The CSR quoted $500 w/lifetime. My cousin asks the CSR to check with supervisor if there is a $450 deal so the CSR puts him on hold for a minute and returns to say, "I stand corrected, it is $450".


----------



## mulscully

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's nice to know they will still do the $99 lifetime on Premieres when you call to upgrade. I wonder if they will still do the same on Series 3s.


No they won't. That was why I had to go through 3 CSRs, because the new guys didn't understand the difference between an S3 and a S4..

The guy even told me they are doing no plan changes on S3s..


----------



## jaj2276

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's nice to know they will still do the $99 lifetime on Premieres when you call to upgrade. I wonder if they will still do the same on Series 3s.


I couldn't get the $99 upgrade on my Premiere. It's not yet been in service for 3 years. Although I think I screwed up and gave him an out because while I asked for it, I also said that I knew it hadn't yet met the standard of 3 years. He immediately said "ya, we can't give it to you until it's been activated for 3 years."

When I get the Roamio Plus, I'll call to cancel the Premiere and if they offer the $99 Lifetime I'll do it.


----------



## Paulcarr87

Just got the Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 plus tax. Got a great rep so no haggling or explaining to do! Just told him I was a 7 year customer looking for the loyalty deal and he quickly said i was eligible. I also got the free slide remote, he also approved that instantly with no putting me on hold. Jackpot!!


----------



## morbidz

was able to replicate. thanks!


----------



## junesen

I tried again on the CSR roulette and the CSR said that there is a 10 year loyalty program. I asked about the Roamio OTA and she said that is not available with lifetime service.

I decided to buy a Roamio OTA with lifetime from Amazon for $300. Apparently these boxes are registered to Amazon and require you to transfer them. Hopefully this extra step won't be too painful.


----------



## calitivo

Called and succeeded in the Roamio Plus for $449 All In plus tax. 13 year customer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## agent009

Has anyone with exactly 5 years or less of "membership" been able to get in on that $449 Roamio Plus w/ All In deal? I wonder what the shortest subscriber time is.


----------



## morbidz

calitivo said:


> Called and succeeded in the Roamio Plus for $449 All In plus tax. 13 year customer. Thanks for the info.


nm


----------



## sheshechic

mulscully said:


> Just got off the phone.. Got Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 + tax
> 
> Bought the Western Digital 3 TB WD from amazon to upgrade it
> 
> Also got $99 lifetime on my Premiere. Yeah.. No more monthly fees.
> 
> Can confirm they are hiring for the season so it is CSR Roulette, just keep calling back till you get an experienced one. I went through 3 CSRs. Not for the $450 deal, but in order to get the lifetime on the premiere..


OMG yes. The first CSR I got was so terribly lost, her speech was far too curt and filled with multiple "ums" between every one or two words. I got off the phone with her quickly.


----------



## sheshechic

agent009 said:


> Has anyone with exactly 5 years or less of "membership" been able to get in on that $449 Roamio Plus w/ All In deal? I wonder what the shortest subscriber time is.


Yes plus free remote. I have a little over 3 years.


----------



## agent009

sheshechic said:


> Yes plus free remote. I have a little over 3 years.


Great to hear. I hope they don't pull some nonsense on me since I only have Premieres, not S3s or older. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## CraigK

CraigK said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> I called this morning and was offered the Plus for $500 and Pro for $700. We will have ten years with TiVo next month. Didn't have to plead my case for anything and I took the Plus for $500 + tax and free shipping.
> 
> Thanks again.


An update to my post from yesterday morning. When I got my confirmation email today from TiVo the amount for the Plus + lifetime had changed from $500 + tax to $449.98 + tax ($349.99 + $99.99 + tax).

When I'd placed my order the CSR warned me that they were doing some kind of update and my confirmation email could take longer than usual and it arrived about 26 hours later.

I also have a WD 3TB drive on the way from Amazon.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

sheshechic said:


> The rep I talked to yesterday said that they were going through major software updates and recommended that I call back today since the best price he could offer was $700 on a lifetime Plus. I'm so glad I did. I just bought a Plus for $349 with $99 All-In and a free remote. The entire call was less than 5 minutes and I have the email receipts too. I have had service for just over 3 years.
> 
> I'm jumping for joy!


how do you guys get the free remotes? Do you just say hey can I have a free remote please?


----------



## Jrr6415sun

mulscully said:


> Just got off the phone.. Got Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450 + tax
> 
> Bought the Western Digital 3 TB WD from amazon to upgrade it
> 
> Also got $99 lifetime on my Premiere. Yeah.. No more monthly fees.


The price of that harddrive is $120 and the extra cost of the pro is $150. Is it really worth the $30 saved to void the warranty and change the drive yourself?

Is 3TB the highest it can go or can you buy a 4TB drive?


----------



## mulscully

Jrr6415sun said:


> The price of that harddrive is $120 and the extra cost of the pro is $150. Is it really worth the $30 saved to void the warranty and change the drive yourself?
> 
> Is 3TB the highest it can go or can you buy a 4TB drive?


The drive was $106 from amazon and I like doing the upgrades myself. Been doing them since my DirecTivo days. Also from what I Understand it's dirt simple now. Anyway, I believe most of the time it's the HD that fails at least that's my experience on any Tivo that "broke" for me, it was a HD failure.. (Those DirecTivos sill boot up and run, I just don't have DTV anymore.

From what I have read, 3TB is the largest without hacking the drive. I don't want to get into hacking the drive...


----------



## krkaufman

CraigK said:


> An update to my post from yesterday morning. When I got my confirmation email today from TiVo the amount for the Plus + lifetime had changed from $500 + tax to $449.98 + tax ($349.99 + $99.99 + tax).


Nice, so no 7am pre-coffee penalty...!


----------



## sheshechic

Jrr6415sun said:


> how do you guys get the free remotes? Do you just say hey can I have a free remote please?


Basically, yes.

The rep asked if I wanted free shipping and I said I'll take anything you can give me for free... how about a remote? He said, "let me see." We were both giggling about that time. It was really a fun transaction.


----------



## jonw747

mulscully said:


> From what I have read, 3TB is the largest without hacking the drive. I don't want to get into hacking the drive...


It's not hacking per se, more like plugging the HD in to a Windows PC and running a program, and it can even be done with a compatible USB or eSATA adapter. If you happen to use the same OS that was used to develop the program and an adapter that's already been tested, it should go smooth.

Something interesting that was discovered in the process of figuring out how to do this was that apparently TiVo isn't allocating their disk pages on even sector boundaries. Techno-speak, but what it means is that the TiVo ends up working the hard drive harder than necessary if the disk contents were aligned optimally.

There's some merit to "hacking the drive" even if you go with a supported size just to reduce the wear.


----------



## thefisch

I think it's great that the loyalty deal has gotten better for members. It was kind of disappointing that the refurb pricing from the summer and super sales gave new customers deals on par with the 10+ year loyalty deals. As a new customer who got a plus for $550, I am happy that loyal members are getting them for $450 - it shows that loyalty pays (depending on what they are offering at the time).

For all these folks getting in on these lifetime loyalty deals, can you confirm if tivo is still offering the 2 or 3 year extended warranties like there were doing before 9/30? Is the pricing still $29 and $39?


----------



## thefisch

Another question, how is your tenure with tivo determined? Is is based on the oldest activate date of your active devices on your tivo.com account? Does it matter if you have PLS or monthly service?


----------



## CraigK

mulscully said:


> The drive was $106 from amazon and I like doing the upgrades myself. Been doing them since my DirecTivo days. Also from what I Understand it's dirt simple now. Anyway, I believe most of the time it's the HD that fails at least that's my experience on any Tivo that "broke" for me, it was a HD failure.. (Those DirecTivos sill boot up and run, I just don't have DTV anymore.


Plus you now have a 1TB drive (from the Plus) that you can re-purpose or keep as an emergency backup should the 3TB drive fail.


----------



## mulscully

jonw747 said:


> It's not hacking per se, more like plugging the HD in to a Windows PC and running a program, and it can even be done with a compatible USB or eSATA adapter. If you happen to use the same OS that was used to develop the program and an adapter that's already been tested, it should go smooth.
> 
> Something interesting that was discovered in the process of figuring out how to do this was that apparently TiVo isn't allocating their disk pages on even sector boundaries. Techno-speak, but what it means is that the TiVo ends up working the hard drive harder than necessary if the disk contents were aligned optimally.
> 
> There's some merit to "hacking the drive" even if you go with a supported size just to reduce the wear.


So "Blessing" the drive with a PC is better than just letting the Roamio doing it? Is the reduced wear worth the effort? even though it doesn't see like that much effort, but still...


----------



## LightningBOLT

thefisch said:


> I think it's great that the loyalty deal has gotten better for members. It was kind of disappointing that the refurb pricing from the summer and super sales gave new customers deals on par with the 10+ year loyalty deals. As a new customer who got a plus for $550, I am happy that loyal members are getting them for $450 - it shows that loyalty pays (depending on what they are offering at the time).
> 
> For all these folks getting in on these lifetime loyalty deals, *can you confirm if tivo is still offering the 2 or 3 year extended warranties like there were doing before 9/30? Is the pricing still $29 and $39?*


Yes, I was offered 3-yr $39 warranty.


----------



## LightningBOLT

thefisch said:


> Another question, how is your tenure with tivo determined? Is is based on the oldest activate date of your active devices on your tivo.com account? Does it matter if you have PLS or monthly service?


Tivo must be currently active. Doesn't matter is lifetime of monthly.


----------



## atscntsc

thefisch said:


> For all these folks getting in on these lifetime loyalty deals, can you confirm if tivo is still offering the 2 or 3 year extended warranties like there were doing before 9/30? Is the pricing still $29 and $39?


During my transaction yesterday, the CSR noted that she was unable to add it, but I would be able to call back anytime within the first 90 days to add the extended warranty. So it seems, like all things dealing with a Tivo CSR, YMMV.


----------



## pgoelz

I just called and A) they have no refurb Roamios at all and B) the only price I was offered was a Roamio Basic for $199. That is $49 more than I think we paid for the one we currently have. What gives? 

Paul


----------



## tarheelblue32

pgoelz said:


> I just called and A) they have no refurb Roamios at all and B) the only price I was offered was a Roamio Basic for $199. That is $49 more than I think we paid for the one we currently have. What gives?
> 
> Paul


You got a bad/inexperienced CSR. Call back and try your luck with a different one.


----------



## dlgamble

I just ordered a Roamio Plus with lifetime service. Final price was $449.98. The CSR I had was definitely inexperienced. Every question involved her putting me on hold for a few minutes. Her first offer was for the Roamio Plus with "All-In" and a monthly fee with one year commitment. I told her that All-In was lifetime and was a completely different plan from monthly. She stood her ground until I argued the point a bit. After one more time on hold, she came back and apologized for giving me incorrect information. She then offered me the $349.99 + $99.99 deal. She seemed inexperienced and not well informed, but she was very pleasant and helpful. So this shows that even if you get a bad CSR, a little back and forth may still get you to this deal.

As far as what qualifies one for this deal, I have been a Tivo customer for a little over 3 years and I have a Premier 4 on monthly service. 

BTW - I am new to the forum and this is my first post.


----------



## morbidz

I picked up Roamio with lifetime during summer sale and now have Plus coming in the mail as well. 

Anyone wants to take roamio off my hands? Otherwise I'll just return it via their 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## lwong

I called this morning and the woman said that it would be $299 for a Roamio Plus but lifetime service was not $99. She said that the promotion had just expired when the Bolt came out.

I then called back a little while later to try to get someone else and was able to buy the Roamio Plus with All-in for $450 or the Roamio Pro with All-in for $600. This guy was an experienced representative as he was careful to refer to Lifetime as All-in. I went with the Roamio Pro and asked about the free Slide Pro Remote. He said because I was getting the Pro, he could give me the free remote!

I'm going to buy the Mini from Amazon since they're $26 cheaper.


----------



## krkaufman

lwong said:


> I then called back a little while later to try to get someone else and was able to buy the *Roamio Plus with All-in for $450 or the Roamio Pro with All-in for $600*. This guy was an experienced representative as he was careful to refer to Lifetime as All-in. *I went with the Roamio Pro* and asked about the free Slide Pro Remote.


How deep was your loyalty? (How many years of service did your oldest TiVo register, to qualify you for the deal?)


----------



## lwong

krkaufman said:


> How deep was your loyalty? (How many years of service did your oldest TiVo register, to qualify you for the deal?)


15 years. According to TiVo.com, my oldest TiVo device is the Sony 30 Hour PTV Recorder activated Aug 3, 2000.

What's the record for earliest activation date? =)


----------



## Hogues92

Thanks for starting this thread, I was able to get the romaio plus for $450 because I still have my S1 on my account. Coming back to tivo because my windows media center pc is on it's last legs and I don't feel like spending money on new hardware for it.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Thank you for the thread. I just purchased a Pro and a plus.

I'm assuming the person was new because everytime I asked something she had to put me on hold.
I was able to get the remote and the plush for free. At first she told me I could only get one, so I asked how much the plush was and after coming back from being on hold she told me she gave it to me for free (my guess is that it was $0 in the system).


----------



## Phasers

morbidz said:


> I picked up Roamio with lifetime during summer sale and now have Plus coming in the mail as well.
> 
> Anyone wants to take roamio off my hands? Otherwise I'll just return it via their 30 day money back guarantee.


Base Roamio refurb? I'll take it off your hands for the $300+tax price.


----------



## morbidz

Phasers said:


> Base Roamio refurb? I'll take it off your hands for the $300+tax price.


PM me


----------



## mweitz

anyone with 5 years or less- or like me with 0 ( i am yet to buy) get this deal?


----------



## lessd

Jrr6415sun said:


> how do you guys get the free remotes? Do you just say hey can I have a free remote please?


I did Friday! and the CSR said wait, than came back and gave me a slide remote, that was shipped on Friday, the Roamio Plus is still in process, I guess they have to get the TSN from the warehouse and put lifetime on my account before TiVo can ship.


----------



## fred2

Before calling, what about the Roamio OTA (no cable, here). What kind of pricing should I hope for? How many calls should it take?

I've been with Tivo, depending on which info you believe since 2007 or 2008. They have me owning the S3 prior to my owning the S2 which is NOT possible!


----------



## krkaufman

fred2 said:


> Before calling, what about the Roamio OTA (no cable, here). What kind of pricing should I hope for? *How many calls should it take?*


Zero calls. Potentially a single click.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10652087#post10652087

(Though you *may* want to call TiVo to see if they are offering the same price, w/ the potential for other goodies to be thrown-in.)


----------



## Anotherpyr

tarheelblue32 said:


> Lifetime service is now called "all in" and it costs $600. I don't recommend getting it. With the pricing changes, lifetime service is now a bad deal, unless you can get one of the special loyalty lifetime prices offered to longtime customers.


I didn't see anything that could be added.


----------



## krkaufman

Anotherpyr said:


> I didn't see anything that could be added.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## tarheelblue32

fred2 said:


> Before calling, what about the Roamio OTA (no cable, here). What kind of pricing should I hope for? How many calls should it take?
> 
> I've been with Tivo, depending on which info you believe since 2007 or 2008. They have me owning the S3 prior to my owning the S2 which is NOT possible!


The $300 Roamio OTA w/lifetime from Amazon is probably better than anything TiVo will offer you directly.


----------



## jonw747

mulscully said:


> So "Blessing" the drive with a PC is better than just letting the Roamio doing it? Is the reduced wear worth the effort? even though it doesn't see like that much effort, but still...


I'm not sure it's all that easy to quantify. Hard drives have large caches in them these days and maybe that helps work around the problem, or maybe it doesn't. They're also typically rated in hours rather than read/write/seek operations.

If you don't feel like messing with it, by all means don't. Your drive should still last a good long time. Just consider it a bonus if you do.


----------



## fred2

krkaufman said:


> Zero calls. Potentially a single click.
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10652087#post10652087
> 
> (Though you *may* want to call TiVo to see if they are offering the same price, w/ the potential for other goodies to be thrown-in.)


Ah, but unlike these other deals, lifetime amounts to about $250 since the OTA is selling for $50. I like the $99 lifetime concept!


----------



## fred2

tarheelblue32 said:


> The $300 Roamio OTA w/lifetime from Amazon is probably better than anything TiVo will offer you directly.


See the reply above this. A much more expensive Lifetime charge.


----------



## tarheelblue32

fred2 said:


> Ah, but unlike these other deals, lifetime amounts to about $250 since the OTA is selling for $50. I like the $99 lifetime concept!


The base Roamio doesn't get the $99 lifetime treatment either, only the Plus and Pro get that. But regardless, if you need a Roamio for OTA, a Plus or Pro is useless to you.


----------



## OhFiddle

Thanks for all the info everyone. I called today and got the Roamio Plus with lifetime for $450. I just had one existing Tivo on my account... a lifetimed refurb TivoHD I got at the end of 2008. Had a Series 2 for two years prior to that...so I am just shy of 9 years total. I asked the rep specifically for this deal and he said I had 8 years and put me on hold while he checked what deal he could give me. Came back and said it was ok and never even mentioned the new Bolt, extended warranties, etc. I was all prepared for a sales pitch on the new stuff. Maybe he figured if I was still using a TivoHD I probably wasn't an early adopter.

Forgot to even ask about the remote though. I think I'm going to to try plugging my wireless keyboard in instead for searches and stuff anyways. Looking forward to the six tuners, stream, and maybe a mini! Hopefully I will still be able to use the TivoHD for any OTA or to transfer shows to for viewing elsewhere.

Thanks again for the heads up on this.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

lwong said:


> 15 years. According to TiVo.com, my oldest TiVo device is the Sony 30 Hour PTV Recorder activated Aug 3, 2000.
> 
> What's the record for earliest activation date? =)


I have one on my account with a 6/25/1999 activation date. I think that is close to the record, assuming it isn't a mistake by TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott

fred2 said:


> Before calling, what about the Roamio OTA (no cable, here). What kind of pricing should I hope for? How many calls should it take?
> 
> I've been with Tivo, depending on which info you believe since 2007 or 2008. They have me owning the S3 prior to my owning the S2 which is NOT possible!


fred2,

Sounds like you took advantage of the $199 lifetime transfer from your S2 to the S3 in which case they really did transfer it (including original activation date). My 2 S3 OLED's have the activation dates of my S1's (June 2000 and May 2002) while the S1's have the "activation" date of the S3's (January 2007 and February 2007) as they got 1 free year of service as part of the transfer.

Scott


----------



## LoadStar

Are the Roamio Basics completely gone? All I see are people talking about the Plus.


----------



## Savafan1

I called this morning an got the Roamio Plus with lifetime and the slide remote for 450. My oldest TiVo is from 2002, so the CSR just used the 10 year loyalty program.


They did offer the Roamio Basic, but the lifetime is 199 for it, so it's only 50 more to get the Plus.


----------



## deathopie

I just got the Roamio Plus deal too. Glad I stopped by. My Tivo HDXL has done yeoman work for 5+ years. Time for an upgrade.:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> Are the Roamio Basics completely gone? All I see are people talking about the Plus.


They're still available, but the lifetime isn't $99 on those. The Roamio basic is $199 and lifetime on that is $199.

If you're asking about the refurb deal that was being offered previously, that deal ended.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

tvmaster2 said:


> If you don't recommend Lifetime service, aka the new All-In, then what's the point to Tivo, really? Are people really going to drop hundreds of dollars on a machine, AND $150 year


Plenty of Americans drop $1k to $3k upgrading smartphones, tablets, DVRs, TVs, stereo systems each year. Some of them can even afford it. I'm a value conscious consumer that can afford the new Bolt, but the hump and the white color are deal breakers for me.


----------



## JBinSD

I had a Roamio with lifetime in my cart for about 3 weeks, waiting to see what the Bolt might bring, but I messed up and didn't pull the trigger. Now the deal is gone.

Does anyone have the cablecard version with lifetime they'd be willing to part with? Bummed I missed it, the CSR I spoke with said to check Amazon, but I only found the OTA versions. . . . 

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## JBinSD

Ah, and I can't pm Morbidz b/c of my post count, but anyone else that has one still, would love to pick one up, would paypal and pay shipping costs. . . Looking for the cable version with lifetime.


----------



## JBinSD

Looks like the Roamio with cablecard and lifetime are not readily available on Amazon, (the CSR at Tivo said to try there). Any other suggestions?

thanx


----------



## Bwatford141

I was just able to get this deal! Roam Plus with Lifetime for $449 + Slide Remote. The rep said that my account didn't qualify because I already have a Roamio on my account. I had him check my mother's account (it's for her anyway), and he said that she was good. She has a TiVo HD that was activated in 2009.

For the remote, I asked if the deal comes with a Slide remote at no cost. He said no, but he could always add it on.


----------



## krkaufman

fred2 said:


> Ah, but unlike these other deals, lifetime amounts to about $250 since the OTA is selling for $50. I like the $99 lifetime concept!


I like the $99 Lifetime charge, too, and would like it even more if I could take advantage of it, but don't have the years as a direct TiVo customer... just 8 months, plus 13+ years as a DirecTiVo customer.

As for your case, the $99 Lifetime "loyalty" deal only applies to the Roamio Plus & Pro, which lack OTA capability; the "loyalty" Lifetime deal for the OTA-capable basic Roamio is $200, and I'm not even sure it's available for the Roamio OTA. You *could* call to find out. That said, the $200 "loyalty" Lifetime fee is on top of the retail price for the unit, which is $200 for the base Roamio, bringing the total to $400.

If you can get TiVo to apply the $200 "loyalty" Lifetime fee to a $50 Roamio OTA, I think many would like to hear it.


----------



## lwong

JBinSD said:


> Looks like the Roamio with cablecard and lifetime are not readily available on Amazon, (the CSR at Tivo said to try there). Any other suggestions?
> 
> thanx


Just call TiVo and ask again.


----------



## sheshechic

JBinSD said:


> Looks like the Roamio with cablecard and lifetime are not readily available on Amazon, (the CSR at Tivo said to try there). Any other suggestions?
> 
> thanx


There's always ebay.


----------



## foghorn2

JBinSD said:


> I had a Roamio with lifetime in my cart for about 3 weeks, waiting to see what the Bolt might bring, but I messed up and didn't pull the trigger. Now the deal is gone.
> 
> Does anyone have the cablecard version with lifetime they'd be willing to part with? Bummed I missed it, the CSR I spoke with said to check Amazon, but I only found the OTA versions. . . .
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


Make sure you are re-logged in, it might still be in the cart.


----------



## JBinSD

Haha, thanks, not sure if I ever logged in, but I'll check. Since I haven't been a subscriber, I can't get the lifetime deals you guys have been getting, so that was the big appeal to me, cheap in, and cheap lifetime. . .


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Bwatford141 said:


> I was just able to get this deal! Roam Plus with Lifetime for $449 + Slide Remote. The rep said that my account didn't qualify because I already have a Roamio on my account. I had him check my mother's account (it's for her anyway), and he said that she was good. She has a TiVo HD that was activated in 2009.
> 
> For the remote, I asked if the deal comes with a Slide remote at no cost. He said no, but he could always add it on.


I had a roamio on my account and they let me purchase no problem


----------



## Jrr6415sun

JBinSD said:


> Looks like the Roamio with cablecard and lifetime are not readily available on Amazon, (the CSR at Tivo said to try there). Any other suggestions?
> 
> thanx


you could see if there are any deals on ebay


----------



## opus472

Does this apply only to purchases direct from Tivo? No way to purchase from Amazon and then pay Tivo $99 for lifetime? Thanks!


----------



## tarheelblue32

opus472 said:


> Does this apply only to purchases direct from Tivo? No way to purchase from Amazon and then pay Tivo $99 for lifetime? Thanks!


Nope. This deal is only on units purchased directly from TiVo.


----------



## sheshechic

opus472 said:


> Does this apply only to purchases direct from Tivo? No way to purchase from Amazon and then pay Tivo $99 for lifetime? Thanks!


You could always buy an Amazon Plus and try it. If you can't get it after several try over several days send it back to Amazon.


----------



## mulscully

sheshechic said:


> You could always buy an Amazon Plus and try it. If you can't get it after several try over several days send it back to Amazon.


When I was asking about the lifetime on the Roamio, I went through a few options, and the CSR ( who seemed knowledgeable) told me it was only available for Roamios purchased from Tivo directly..


----------



## opus472

tarheelblue32 said:


> This deal is only on units purchased directly from TiVo.


Ok thx. That means lifetime actually costs $250, since Amazon's price for the pro is $150 less than Tivo direct.


----------



## tarheelblue32

opus472 said:


> Ok thx. That means lifetime actually costs $250, since Amazon's price for the pro is $150 less than Tivo direct.


Actually, Amazon's price on the Pro is only $50 less ($499 vs. $448), so you're getting the lifetime service for only $150, if you want to look at it that way.


----------



## sheshechic

mulscully said:


> When I was asking about the lifetime on the Roamio, I went through a few options, and the CSR ( who seemed knowledgeable) told me it was only available for Roamios purchased from Tivo directly..


And the first time I tried to get the deal I was told it was only for Premieres. That was on the 1st. Sounding knowledgeable has relatively little to do with getting a deal.


----------



## JBinSD

Actually, I think my CSR from Tivo said I WOULD be able to the lifetime sub even if I bought from Amazon, but when I checked Amazon, they were only OTA, and no cablecard models. He did ask me a couple times if I was already a subscriber, and since I said no, he said I was SOL. But he was clear that I didn't need to buy from them to get the lifetime subscription deal. . .


----------



## CraigK

Jrr6415sun said:


> I had a roamio on my account and they let me purchase no problem


Same here.


----------



## sheshechic

Jrr6415sun said:


> I had a roamio on my account and they let me purchase no problem





CraigK said:


> Same here.


Same here too.


----------



## opus472

tarheelblue32 said:


> Actually, Amazon's price on the Pro is only $50 less ($499 vs. $448), so you're getting the lifetime service for only $150, if you want to look at it that way.


I think the Tivo price is $600, but that includes 1 year of service? I'm paying $7.50/month for service on a series 3, dunno if that would continue with a new unit.


----------



## tarheelblue32

opus472 said:


> I think the Tivo price is $600, but that includes 1 year of service? I'm paying $7.50/month for service on a series 3, dunno if that would continue with a new unit.


There are actually 2 pricing options for the Pro on the TiVo website. $500 and $15/month or $600 including the "free" 1 year of service. If you buy one on Amazon, you would have to pay the $15/month, which is why the $500 unit is the most comparable to the $448 unit Amazon sells.


----------



## cgould

Happy to see everyone jumping on the $450 all-in Roamio Plus deals,
but I already HAVE my Roamio Plus for a while now, it's on grandfathered monthly.
Are there any deals to convert an EXISTING Roamio Plus w/ monthly,
to discounted lifetime/all-in?

I'd prefer to get discounted lifetime on it, not buy a new one (WAF already exhausted), especially w/ the 10+yr old S3 about to get nullified by Comcast MP4 this year, 
but I haven't heard any deals on converting to lifetime,
only buying NEW roamios w/ all-in added.
?
or do I try to wait and see if any offers for when Comcast MPG4 comes to my area?


----------



## krkaufman

cgould said:


> but I already HAVE my Roamio Plus for a while now, it's on grandfathered monthly. ... Are there *any deals *to convert an EXISTING Roamio Plus w/ monthly, to discounted lifetime/all-in?
> 
> I'd prefer to get discounted lifetime on it, not buy a new one (*WAF already exhausted*), especially w/ *the 10+yr old S3 about to get nullified by Comcast MP4 this year*, but I haven't heard any deals on converting to lifetime,
> only buying NEW roamios w/ all-in added. ? or do I try to wait and see if any offers for when Comcast MPG4 comes to my area?


With a 10-yr-old S3 on your account, why don't you just call and get the 10-yr loyalty deal on a new Roamio Plus for $450? Or the Pro for $600? (Many might go for the Plus to save the $150, and put that towards a HDD upgrade to 4-6TB.) And once the new Roamio is up and running, with all your content, OnePasses and settings in place, you could sell your old Plus on eBay to help defray the cost. Between the eBay sale and the monthly service savings, you'd be much better off. And maybe you'll net a bonus Slide Pro out of the deal, as well.

As for WAF, I would think you could get the new Roamio stood-up on a second screen without bothering her, and, as mentioned, get everything copied over such that she wouldn't know the difference were you to then do a middle-of-the-night switcheroo.


----------



## krkaufman

opus472 said:


> I think the Tivo price is $600, but that includes 1 year of service? I'm paying $7.50/month for service on a series 3, dunno if that would continue with a new unit.


That's a nice rate if you could keep it for a Roamio (putting Lifetime aside), but it *does* pose a puzzler for a BOLT shopper. Is grandfathering/transferring a monthly service rate even possible, now, with the BOLT, especially given you can't buy a BOLT without that first year of service included in the price?


----------



## krkaufman

mulscully said:


> When I was asking about the lifetime on the Roamio, I went through a few options, and the CSR ( who seemed knowledgeable) told me it was only available for Roamios purchased from Tivo directly..


Makes sense, as the "loyalty" deal has ONLY ever applied to units purchased directly from TiVo.


----------



## JBinSD

So, theoretically, if the lifetime runs with the machine, a longtime subscriber could buy a Roamio plus lifetime, and if they happened to sell it, the subscription would go with it. . . .


----------



## tarheelblue32

JBinSD said:


> So, theoretically, if the lifetime runs with the machine, a longtime subscriber could buy a Roamio plus lifetime, and if they happened to sell it, the subscription would go with it. . . .


Yes.


----------



## JBinSD

Just tried again, and they said no, no roamio deals. I didn't bother asking about the Amazon deal that the other CSR mentioned to me, since I've only found OTA's, not cable, but I'm betting the Amazon OTA lifetimes are legit.

Since I'm only doing basic cable anyway, I may have to futz with an OTA antenna, and potentially go off the grid of cable again. . .


----------



## spaldingclan

JBinSD said:


> Actually, I think my CSR from Tivo said I WOULD be able to the lifetime sub even if I bought from Amazon, but when I checked Amazon, they were only OTA, and no cablecard models. He did ask me a couple times if I was already a subscriber, and since I said no, he said I was SOL. But he was clear that I didn't need to buy from them to get the lifetime subscription deal. . .


I'll sell you my base Roamio thats been upgraded to 1tb


----------



## krkaufman

JBinSD said:


> Actually, I think my CSR from Tivo said I WOULD be able to the lifetime sub even if I bought from Amazon, but when I checked Amazon, they were only OTA, and no cablecard models. He did ask me a couple times if I was already a subscriber, and since I said no, he said I was SOL. But he was clear that I didn't need to buy from them to get the lifetime subscription deal. . .


If you're saying that the TiVo CSR said that a qualifying customer could buy a new Roamio Plus ($300) or Roamio Pro ($448) from Amazon and then apply the $99 10-/5-year loyalty Lifetime service deal to the Amazon-purchased Roamio, that would be news.

(That'd be ~$50 less for each model than what's available direct from TiVo -- if it's possible.)


----------



## LightningBOLT

krkaufman said:


> If you're saying that the TiVo CSR said that a qualifying customer could buy a new Roamio Plus ($300) or Roamio Pro ($448) from Amazon and then apply the $99 10-/5-year loyalty Lifetime service deal to the Amazon-purchased Roamio, that would be news.
> 
> (That'd be ~$50 less for each model than what's available direct from TiVo -- if it's possible.)


Unless there is a clear program for that, I'd be weary of getting a CSR to extend that to the amazon buyer. When I spoke to the CSR he said the Roamio must be purchased from Tivo as I specifically asked him about buying the box from amazon. Is it worth the potential hassle to save $50? Not for me. To each their own.

I did buy the mini for $120 incl tax and ship from amazon, however.


----------



## krkaufman

LightningBOLT said:


> Unless there is a clear program for that, I'd be weary of getting a CSR to extend that to the amazon buyer. When I spoke to the CSR he said the Roamio must be purchased from Tivo as I specifically asked him about buying the box from amazon. Is it worth the potential hassle to save $50? Not for me. To each their own.


Me, either, that's why I was asking for clarification. (Though, to be honest, I'm not sure why I bothered, given the likelihood of CSR error or a simple miscommunication. I think I posted somewhere above that the loyalty program has always ONLY ever applied to direct purchases from TiVo -- but my inability to take advantage of the deal, myself, may be making me desperate.)


----------



## JBinSD

But its way more than that if you're not a legacy subscriber. Even the fine print says the lifetime runs with the box, so I think it should be covered.


----------



## LightningBOLT

On my order it states "bundle". This makes me even more weary about an amazon purchased roamio getting the $99 deal.


----------



## trip1eX

Wow. So tempted to get another roamio plus. It pays to stay few years behind the cutting edge tech curve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mulscully

When I originally asked about the $99 lifetime, The CSR, who seemed knowledgeable and experienced, specifically told me that the $99 deal was on Roamio's purchased from Tivo directly. And that if I bought one from best buy or amazon, he could not give me the deal..

I did not think it was worth the effort for $30. (the Amazon one was $319 at the time)

So be careful.. Also out of 5 calls to Tivo last week, only 2 CSRs were experienced. So YMMV when calling...


----------



## dallastx

Just ordered a new Roamio Pro plus Lifetime for 599.98 plus tax. When I initially asked about a deal on the Pro or Plus I was told that there isn't one anymore. When I mentioned that there was a post this morning for a Plus bundle for 449.98 she checked and said that she found it. I asked about the Pro and she said that there was a deal for the Pro as well. 599.98 for the Pro and Lifetime service. I asked if she'd throw in a slide remote and she said "sure". Since I'm in Dallas she said that I should get it tomorrow with the free shipping.

I am a very long time Tivo user, although she didn't ask. I don't know what role that played in getting the deal.

I tried to order another cable card from Verizon and couldn't do it online because I've got more cable cards than Verizon DVR's. I had to chat with a rep to get it ordered and even that was a pain.

I missed the earlier Roamio deals, but I'm very happy with this deal. It should hold me until a Pro version of the Bold shows up.


----------



## jlb

I went LT on my TiVoHD not too long ago for the $99. Box works fine, upgraded HD, capacitors look fine, etc. We only subscribe to locals so we'll be fine with the MPEG-4 transition.

What I'm wondering is if I should talk to TiVo support about trying to get a deal to shift to a Roamio now....My concern is that if my box suffers a catastrophic failure that I am unable to fix (or weaknees, etc) easily, that if I call support THEN, that I might not get any help at that time, and what if there are no roamios left?

My gut says I keep going as I am right now. Keep watching the capacitors, etc. Worry about it if/when things happen (hopefully they won't for a while).

Any thoughts?


----------



## DevdogAZ

LightningBOLT said:


> Unless there is a clear program for that, I'd be *weary* of getting a CSR to extend that to the amazon buyer. When I spoke to the CSR he said the Roamio must be purchased from Tivo as I specifically asked him about buying the box from amazon. Is it worth the potential hassle to save $50? Not for me. To each their own.
> 
> I did buy the mini for $120 incl tax and ship from amazon, however.





LightningBOLT said:


> On my order it states "bundle". This makes me even more *weary* about an amazon purchased roamio getting the $99 deal.


Weary means tired. Wary means afraid.


----------



## gespears

jlb said:


> What I'm wondering is if I should talk to TiVo support about trying to get a deal to shift to a Roamio now.
> Any thoughts?


I went from two Premiers to the Roamio Pro. It was an a big difference. I can't even imaging going from a HD (I did own one of these before the Premiers) to the Roamio. I think if you get the Roamio it will buy you several more years so you can get a bolt pro when they are offering deals on them. And you'll still be able to recoup some of money you put into the Roamio.


----------



## jlb

gespears said:


> I went from two Premiers to the Roamio Pro. It was an a big difference. I can't even imaging going from a HD (I did own one of these before the Premiers) to the Roamio. I think if you get the Roamio it will buy you several more years so you can get a bolt pro when they are offering deals on them. And you'll still be able to recoup some of money you put into the Roamio.


Are you suggesting selling my LT'ed TiVo HD to fund a Roamio with LT (from TiVo) or call TiVo and see if they would swap me out or something like that....

I assume you mean sell the HD to fund....

Problem is, the WAF on a several hundred dollar purchase right now would be very low. Any purchase like that, unless it dies now, might have to wait until AFTER the holidays......

ETA: But, as I noted, it's working and does what we need, so I don't NEED a Roamio. The only problem is if it dies terribly (ie not even something I can use weaknees to help fix) down the road when there may not be stock of Roamios. But again, cart before the horse. I'll have to approach this topic on the home front very lightly.......


----------



## krkaufman

DevdogAZ said:


> Weary means tired. Wary means afraid.


Wasn't sure they mightn't have been going for 'leery,' as well, and birthed forth a mix of the two. (They got their point across, regardless.)


----------



## krkaufman

dallastx said:


> I am a very long time Tivo user, although she didn't ask. I don't know what role that played in getting the deal.


I suspect she verified that online, against your account, during the phone call. And as a direct TiVo newb, 4 houses but oldest is early 2014, my experience your TiVo history played a big part in getting the deal, though less than it might have a few weeks ago.


----------



## krkaufman

jlb said:


> I went LT on my TiVoHD not too long ago for the $99. Box works fine, upgraded HD, capacitors look fine, etc. We only subscribe to locals so we'll be fine with the MPEG-4 transition.


In a worst case scenario, you'd likely still have eBay as an option to pick up anything from a TiVo HD through the latest model, as a stop gap or full upgrade, depending on what you can find for the right price.

And if buying a new unit now, as insurance, doesn't fit, you could start doing a weekly scan of eBay to fish for a backup TiVo HD (or better) that meets your value requirements.


----------



## jlb

krkaufman said:


> In a worst case scenario, you'd likely still have eBay as an option to pick up anything from a TiVo HD through the latest model, as a stop gap or full upgrade, depending on what you can find for the right price.
> 
> And if buying a new unit now, as insurance, doesn't fit, you could start doing a weekly scan of eBay to fish for a backup TiVo HD (or better) that meets your value requirements.


I assume you mean a backup TiVoHD that has lifetime as we won't be able to activate any non-LT Series 1-3 units......


----------



## sar840t2

DevdogAZ said:


> Weary means tired. Wary means afraid.


Leery + wary = Weary :-D


----------



## krkaufman

jlb said:


> I assume you mean a backup TiVoHD that has lifetime as we won't be able to activate any non-LT Series 1-3 units......


Yes, and no. They could get a Lifetime unit. OR they may be able to find a cheap TiVo HD, sans Lifetime, that they could use for spare parts, to bring their current Lifetime unit back to life. (And given that the non-Lifetime models can no longer be re-activated or transferred, prices for "for parts" Series 1-3 units should be plummeting.)

I was leaving the specifics of their search requirements to them; just wanted to note that there may be other options beside a Roamio or BOLT, if they're perfectly happy with their current DVR.


----------



## tvmaster2

Just got off the phone with TiVo - 10+ year customer.

I was hoping to bag a refurbished / renewed machine plus lifetime, but they're all out of refurbished machines because they had a September sale.
I asked "how does a long-time customer find out about these sales?"
Their reply: "You just have to visit the site and get lucky"

And they wonder why their market share is not skyrocketing...

I get push info from probably 10 retailers every day - Frys, Microcenter, Amazon, etc. - but TiVo seems to be living in 2002, when I bought my first machine.

Is this true? Was the CSR correct - i.e. they don't push any info to account holders?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

tvmaster2 said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo - 10+ year customer.
> 
> I was hoping to bag a refurbished / renewed machine plus lifetime, but they're all out of refurbished machines because they had a September sale.
> I asked "how does a long-time customer find out about these sales?"
> Their reply: "You just have to visit the site and get lucky"
> 
> And they wonder why their market share is not skyrocketing...
> 
> I get push info from probably 10 retailers every day - Frys, Microcenter, Amazon, etc. - but TiVo seems to be living in 2002, when I bought my first machine.
> 
> Is this true? Was the CSR correct - i.e. they don't push any info to account holders?


I think I may have gotten an email from TiVo on the refurbished Roamios but I almost never even open that type of email. I am not sure what your logic is as far as your opinion about how awful TiVo handled the offer. You understand TiVo sold all of the refurbished Roamios, what else could have been their goal? What could they have done better than sell out fairly quickly?


----------



## murgatroyd

I thought I was on the list to get sale emails from TiVo, but when I checked the website a couple of days ago, I wasn't. I guess that's why I never got any of the deal emails others have posted about over the years.


----------



## gespears

jlb said:


> Are you suggesting selling my LT'ed TiVo HD to fund a Roamio with LT (from TiVo).


Yep. But I understand if the Wife poo poos it.


----------



## tvmaster2

Chris Gerhard said:


> I think I may have gotten an email from TiVo on the refurbished Roamios but I almost never even open that type of email. I am not sure what your logic is as far as your opinion about how awful TiVo handled the offer. You understand TiVo sold all of the refurbished Roamios, what else could have been their goal? What could they have done better than sell out fairly quickly?


After the phone call, I immediately received an email to the email account they've had on record for 12 years, asking me to take a short survey regarding the phone call. You're not sure about awful sales marketing? Seriously? They send out surveys so they can whip the CSR's into shape, but don't send out info that would entice you to phone them in the first place?
What could they have done better? Send their clients a bloody email saying "hey, 13-year-client, can we interest you in a nice offer?", that's what.


----------



## LightningBOLT

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, I'm wary of spell-checkers.


lol


----------



## krkaufman

You can hit this page to set/update your TiVo emailing preferences...

http://pages.email.tivo.com/preferences


----------



## artemis89

I'm wondering if I could get this deal. I bought my series3 with lifetime from ebay and had it transferred to my account. The activation date for my tivo has a date that it's in 2006. How do they determine your eligibility? Is it by activation date of the oldest Tivo on your account?


----------



## deathopie

Maybe not the best thread for this question, but what the hell: 

I was unaware of the Comcast MPEG-4 issue but now that I took advantage of this upgrade offer I guess it's mostly a non issue for me. But I'm wondering if this effects the cable card at all. I have the original cable card that was installed when I got the Tivo HDXL over 5 years ago. Will this need to be upgraded eventually? 
Also, I read an old article that said the MPEG issue would effect the streaming function of the Roamios until a software upgrade was implemented. I assume that's been done by now?


----------



## tarheelblue32

deathopie said:


> Maybe not the best thread for this question, but what the hell:
> 
> I was unaware of the Comcast MPEG-4 issue but now that I took advantage of this upgrade offer I guess it's mostly a non issue for me. But I'm wondering if this effects the cable card at all. I have the original cable card that was installed when I got the Tivo HDXL over 5 years ago. Will this need to be upgraded eventually?


As long as it is an M-card, you should be fine.



deathopie said:


> Also, I read an old article that said the MPEG issue would effect the streaming function of the Roamios until a software upgrade was implemented. I assume that's been done by now?


A software update took care of this a few months ago.


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> You can hit this page to set/update your TiVo emailing preferences...
> 
> http://pages.email.tivo.com/preferences


thanks - that's all in order


----------



## krkaufman

deathopie said:


> ... I'm wondering if this effects the cable card at all. I have the original cable card that was installed when I got the Tivo HDXL over 5 years ago. Will this need to be upgraded eventually?





tarheelblue32 said:


> As long as it is an M-card, you should be fine.


My first concern would be whether your "old" CableCARD was providing you access to all your new TiVo's tuners. Have you verified that you can simultaneously record/tune on *all *your tuners? If so, you can rest easy re: your CableCARD. (The CableCARD affects the authorization for a given channel; the MPEG4 handling comes from the TiVo.)


----------



## krkaufman

tvmaster2 said:


> thanks - that's all in order


Yeah, so it really goes back to the befuddling lack of communication/notice of these sales.


----------



## tarheelblue32

krkaufman said:


> My first concern would be whether your "old" CableCARD was providing you access to all your new TiVo's tuners. Have you verified that you can simultaneously record/tune on *all *your tuners? If so, you can rest easy re: your CableCARD. (The CableCARD affects the authorization for a given channel; the MPEG4 handling comes from the TiVo.)


The only thing an old M-card CableCard needs to support more tuners is a firmware update, which the cable company should push to the card automatically.


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, so it really goes back to the befuddling lack of communication/notice of these sales.


I guess I'll just have to do it their way: check their web site every day. Only problem with that is they rarely, if ever, list renewed / refurbished machines online. Guess I have to phone them each day ....


----------



## deathopie

tarheelblue32 said:


> The only thing an old M-card CableCard needs to support more tuners is a firmware update, which the cable company should push to the card automatically.


The new Tivo doesn't arrive until Friday. I guess the fun begins then. I stopped into the local Comcast office and they were befuddled by my question. I almost grabbed a new M card just for the hell of it but they were out.


----------



## krkaufman

tvmaster2 said:


> I guess I'll just have to do it their way: check their web site every day. Only problem with that is they rarely, if ever, list renewed / refurbished machines online. Guess I have to phone them each day ....


Heh, start calling them every day asking about refurb availability and maybe you'll wear 'em down.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

tvmaster2 said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo - 10+ year customer.
> 
> I was hoping to bag a refurbished / renewed machine plus lifetime, but they're all out of refurbished machines because they had a September sale.
> I asked "how does a long-time customer find out about these sales?"
> Their reply: "You just have to visit the site and get lucky"
> 
> And they wonder why their market share is not skyrocketing...
> 
> I get push info from probably 10 retailers every day - Frys, Microcenter, Amazon, etc. - but TiVo seems to be living in 2002, when I bought my first machine.
> 
> Is this true? Was the CSR correct - i.e. they don't push any info to account holders?


I get tivo emails about 1 or 2 a month. I got one last year for the 10 year lifetime deal and it convinced me to buy a tivo roamio with lifetime. I was previously on a Series 2 tivo.


----------



## sheshechic

I don't get emails either, and my preferences are set up correctly. I've actually tried stopping and updating to start again, still nothing but Welcome emails after a purchase.


----------



## sar840t2

tvmaster2 said:


> After the phone call, I immediately received an email to the email account they've had on record for 12 years, asking me to take a short survey regarding the phone call. You're not sure about awful sales marketing? Seriously? They send out surveys so they can whip the CSR's into shape, but don't send out info that would entice you to phone them in the first place?
> What could they have done better? Send their clients a bloody email saying "hey, 13-year-client, can we interest you in a nice offer?", that's what.


I got one of these surveys right after being rejected for the $600 for a Roamio Pro deal that many longer-term customers (and at least one 3-year customer, like myself) have been able to get.

I was hoping to at least get the opportunity to put in some words bemoaning the fact that people have to play CSR roulette, but it was literally a one-page survey with no room for text :-( So there went my opportunity to tell them what I thought about them having different rules each time you call.

Took him a while, and at least two times 'conferring' with his colleagues (aka let the customer stew), before he finally said 'no'.

Then he tried to sell me a Bolt 

I still haven't decided whether to call back or not. I'm really not very good at begging or haggling.


----------



## opus472

sar840t2 said:


> I was hoping to at least get the opportunity to put in some words bemoaning the fact that people have to play CSR roulette, but it was literally a one-page survey with no room for text


That's what I hate about all those surveys, they're just useless without a comment box. Of course, this also indicates that they don't really care what you think and they're not at all interested in your suggestions.


----------



## Kingpcgeek

opus472 said:


> That's what I hate about all those surveys, they're just useless without a comment box. Of course, this also indicates that they don't really care what you think and they're not at all interested in your suggestions.


They may be useless to you, but they are not to TiVo. They need a relatively inexpensive way to get feedback from their customers and prospective customers. Computer reads the surveys and spits out a nice little report. You start adding comments to a survey and the cost skyrocket since a human has to read them. In addition every person that leaves a comment expects a personal answer to their gripe or suggestion.


----------



## jonw747

Kingpcgeek said:


> They may be useless to you, but they are not to TiVo. They need a relatively inexpensive way to get feedback from their customers and prospective customers. Computer reads the surveys and spits out a nice little report. You start adding comments to a survey and the cost skyrocket since a human has to read them. In addition every person that leaves a comment expects a personal answer to their gripe or suggestion.


I rarely get through a survey, and it's usually because they don't give me an option to say what I want to say. Most of them are terribly written.

Oddly, if you want to actually talk to somebody about a problem you're having, just fill out the survey with lots of negative scores; because bad ratings on surveys are more important to these companies than customers.


----------



## blacknoi

Gave a call to customer service to see about getting the $99 lifetime/all-in for a roamio base model (purchased directly from tivo, currently on a $9.99/month rate) and no dice.

The rep put me on hold for a few minutes and came back on saying no offers for me. I can try Customer Service roulette later.

As far as tenure, my oldest "date" of being a customer is 10/11/06 ...just 2 days shy of 9 years (I had an older activated unit but it transferred off my account when I sold my OLED S3).


----------



## krkaufman

blacknoi said:


> Gave a call to customer service to see about getting the $99 lifetime/all-in for a roamio base model (purchased directly from tivo, currently on a $9.99/month rate) and no dice.
> 
> The rep put me on hold for a few minutes and came back on saying no offers for me. I can try Customer Service roulette later.
> 
> As far as tenure, my oldest "date" of being a customer is 10/11/06 ...just 2 days shy of 9 years (I had an older activated unit but it transferred off my account when I sold my OLED S3).


You may want to reference the "loyalty" program; however, you'll find that the $99 Lifetime "loyalty" offer doesn't apply to the base Roamio. "Loyalty" Lifetime is $199 for the basic model; $99 Lifetime is for the Plus and Pro.


----------



## jonw747

blacknoi said:


> The rep put me on hold for a few minutes and came back on saying no offers for me. I can try Customer Service roulette later.


Maybe it's all part of their master plan? When someone is given a special offer, they feel like they have to snatch it up right away or else risk never getting the chance again.


----------



## tgenius

I would love to get in on this deal, tried to call and was told only for those customers who have been with Tivo for 5 years.. my time with DirecTV using Tivo unfortunately doesn't count at all.. people on ebay are charging a considerable amount too, wish I had gotten in on the deal a month ago when it was $300 for a refurb with lifetime.


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> You may want to reference the "loyalty" program; however, you'll find that the $99 Lifetime "loyalty" offer doesn't apply to the base Roamio. "Loyalty" Lifetime is $199 for the basic model; $99 Lifetime is for the Plus and Pro.


that's what I was told as well, additionally, the CSR I talked to said 5+ years is the minimum, not 10


----------



## sheshechic

jonw747 said:


> Maybe it's all part of their master plan? When someone is given a special offer, they feel like they have to snatch it up right away or else risk never getting the chance again.


I think it has more to do with commission.


----------



## krkaufman

tvmaster2 said:


> that's what I was told as well, additionally, the CSR I talked to said 5+ years is the minimum, not 10


Right, they recently dropped the 10-year requirement down to 5, around the time of the BOLT release.


----------



## fcfc2

krkaufman said:


> Right, they recently dropped the 10-year requirement down to 5, around the time of the BOLT release.


Hi,
Actually, you might be able to get one with as little as 3 yrs if you get a cooperative sales rep. I ordered a Plus with lifetime yesterday and the oldest Tivo on my account is a bit over 3 years....my impression is they are trying to push their stock to existing customers. Anyone with a Series 1,2,3 can probably get one of these fairly easily.


----------



## cjgadd3

Called yesterday and got the Plus with lifetime for $449 to replace my monthly P4. Had a Tivo since 2003. Asked for a slide remote but she said they weren't doing this anymore. Not that I would have used it, but anything for free is good.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I saw this thread this weekend. I love my Tivo Premiere XL especially after the past twelve months of software updates, but two tuners has become too limiting, despite the fact that I got my lifetime free (grandfathered from a Philips Tivo Series 1 from 1999). Also, I look at the new subscription models, and it just looks to me like Tivo is going to do away with lifetime (if not already, at some point very soon), which is not a model I want to be on. Also, I'm not enthused by the non-stackability of the Bolt.

I called in to Tivo sales and asked them about the deal. They looked up my account, and confirmed the deal without hesitation. I ordered a Roamio Plus, It should be here this coming Thursday.

It's too bad there isn't a way to turn the Premiere into a Tivo Mini for somewhere in the house; I'd love to be able to use it that way. I may sell it, or give it to my parents (so they can enjoy cable without paying cable box or HD fees, as the first CableCard is free from Comcast here).

Looking forward to enjoying the new unit, and thanks to the OP for posting this, or I'd have never known.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoneWolf15 said:


> It's too bad there isn't a way to turn the Premiere into a Tivo Mini for somewhere in the house; I'd love to be able to use it that way. I may sell it, or give it to my parents (so they can enjoy cable without paying cable box or HD fees, as the first CableCard is free from Comcast here).


The Premiere won't work the same as a Mini, but if you hook it up on another TV in your house and it's connected to the same network, you can transfer recorded shows from your Roamio to the Premiere. Unless you're really wanting the Mini to be able to use the Live TV tuners from the Roamio, the Premiere should be pretty functional.


----------



## mbkintner

Longtime lurker, recently registered, and first time poster... so hello all. 

Until recently I've only had one TV in the house so I've been using the cable companies box. I will now have a minimum of four TVs in the house. I see a Roamio Pro with the lifetime plan coupled with 3 Minis as the best way to do that. 

All that said, I would be a new customer so I don't qualify for a loyalty deal. Would there be any chance of getting a discounted package price for purchasing a Plus, lifetime service, and three Minis?


----------



## uw69

mbkintner said:


> Longtime lurker, recently registered, and first time poster... so hello all.
> 
> Until recently I've only had one TV in the house so I've been using the cable companies box. I will now have a minimum of four TVs in the house. I see a Roamio Pro with the lifetime plan coupled with 3 Minis as the best way to do that.
> 
> All that said, I would be a new customer so I don't qualify for a loyalty deal. Would there be any chance of getting a discounted package price for purchasing a Plus, lifetime service, and three Minis?


Best bet is to call and see what TiVo will do for you. I don't know of amy promotions but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## tvmaster2

mbkintner said:


> Longtime lurker, recently registered, and first time poster... so hello all.
> 
> Until recently I've only had one TV in the house so I've been using the cable companies box. I will now have a minimum of four TVs in the house. I see a Roamio Pro with the lifetime plan coupled with 3 Minis as the best way to do that.
> 
> All that said, I would be a new customer so I don't qualify for a loyalty deal. Would there be any chance of getting a discounted package price for purchasing a Plus, lifetime service, and three Minis?


figure out what the cable co. charges for four rooms (TiVo has a good idea what the competition is doing) and if it's lower, use it in your argument.


----------



## CraigK

Got my Roamio Plus from TiVo and 3TB HD from Amazon on Thursday. Ran the Western Digital extended test on hard drive overnight and waited until today (Saturday) to hook everything up.

Swapped the HD this morning and hooked the Roamio up for the first time. Everything went smoothly with the long connection and updates. Ran into an issue when I called the Comcast cableCARD line to get the card re-paired that I'd removed from my TiVo HD and was using in my new Roamio.

After I'd read off all the numbers from the screen to the Comcast tech and was waiting for him to finish I told him to "wait a minute" while I checked something. I went to check and see if I'd hooked the cable coax to the Roamio. I hadn't, and I told him I could be his "stupid" customer that day that didn't know what they were doing and can't follow instructions. 

The cableCARD worked fine, Xfinity On-Demand worked fine. Took awhile for the guide data to load and work it's magic, but that was expected. I copied my Season Passes from the TiVo HD using kmttg. I'm moving some shows from the TiVo HD to the Roamio now and the HD will be re-purposed for use upstairs with an antenna.

Really a seamless transition for me.

Thanks again for this thread and help on this forum.


----------



## jonw747

sheshechic said:


> I think it has more to do with commission.


If that's the case, then "end of the month" may come in to play.


----------



## sheshechic

jonw747 said:


> If that's the case, then "end of the month" may come in to play.


I think commission comes into play in that some reps want to sell at full price and others see the profit in volume.


----------



## LightningBOLT

LoneWolf15 said:


> I saw this thread this weekend. I love my Tivo Premiere XL especially after the past twelve months of software updates, but two tuners has become too limiting, despite the fact that I got my lifetime free (grandfathered from a Philips Tivo Series 1 from 1999). Also, I look at the new subscription models, and it just looks to me like Tivo is going to do away with lifetime (if not already, at some point very soon), which is not a model I want to be on. Also, I'm not enthused by the non-stackability of the Bolt.
> 
> *I called in to Tivo sales and asked them about the deal. They looked up my account, and confirmed the deal without hesitation. I ordered a Roamio Plus, It should be here this coming Thursday.*
> 
> It's too bad there isn't a way to turn the Premiere into a Tivo Mini for somewhere in the house; I'd love to be able to use it that way. I may sell it, or give it to my parents (so they can enjoy cable without paying cable box or HD fees, as the first CableCard is free from Comcast here).
> 
> *Looking forward to enjoying the new unit, and thanks to the OP for posting this, or I'd have never known.*


Awesome....i'm glad this thraed helped u; and others,

In return! can you hlep me and proofreed my posts and let us know of any misteaks?


----------



## RickK

Another happily upgraded customer! I have had my Premiere for 4 years and 10.5 months. CSR had me wait on the line for a few minutes to get authorization for the deal, since I was not quite at 5 years. I got the base Roamio, since I might cut the cord at some point in the next couple years and wanted OTA capability. She also threw in the free slide remote when I asked for it.

I was considering buying from ebay before reading this thread. Glad I didn't! Amazing deal for current owners.


----------



## ncbill

So, I have fulfilled my (1-year) Roamio OTA monthly commitment.

Was anyone in the same situation able to get lifetime on their OTA for cheap?

I am a long time Tivo customer, earliest is a Series 2 activated 2003, currently have 9 units on my account, all lifetime except for the OTA.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## mulscully

Well Got my Roamio last week, Got the WD 3TB drive easiest upgrade I have ever completed.. Thanks Tivo for making it so easy now...


----------



## ewjreplay

tvmaster2 said:


> I guess I'll just have to do it their way: check their web site every day. Only problem with that is they rarely, if ever, list renewed / refurbished machines online. Guess I have to phone them each day ....


I called on Monday AM and was told offer did not exist. Called Monday PM and landed a Plus with lifetime (all in) for $600 plus tax.


----------



## ewjreplay

I called on Monday AM and was told offer did not exist. Called Monday PM and landed a Plus with lifetime (all in) for $600 plus tax.


----------



## LoneWolf15

ewjreplay said:


> I called on Monday AM and was told offer did not exist. Called Monday PM and landed a Plus with lifetime (all in) for $600 plus tax.


The Plus loyalty deal with Lifetime is $450 though.


----------



## krkaufman

LoneWolf15 said:


> The Plus loyalty deal with Lifetime is $450 though.


Correct. $600 is the current "loyalty" price for the Lifetime'd Roamio Pro. So if he was happy with paying $600 for the Plus, he may be *really* happy when his package arrives. (unless it *is* a Plus, and he's become aware of the actual "loyalty" price)


----------



## fcfc2

krkaufman said:


> Correct. $600 is the current "loyalty" price for the Lifetime'd Roamio Pro. So if he was happy with paying $600 for the Plus, he may be *really* happy when his package arrives. (unless it *is* a Plus, and he's become aware of the actual "loyalty" price)


Hi,
I think it may be quite possible that Tivo is playing a bit fast and loose with their pricing structure on these Roamio units right now. In other words, $600 might be the best price they are offering for the Plus with lifetime/ All in "at this time"....no way to tell until some more posts come in with the most recent pricing offered. 
I can tell you this, if Tivo's newest pricing for "All in" continues as it is, the Premieres and Roamios with lifetime just became a lot more valuable.


----------



## Sasparilla

LoneWolf15 said:


> The Plus loyalty deal with Lifetime is $450 though.


Correct, I landed this on Tuesday the 13th with Lifetime being $99 for a Roamio Plus for a total around $450.

Was originally looking at a standard Roamio (to keep the OTA option), but they were only offering $199 (all in lifetime on that) and of course no streaming so went with the Plus and ordered a 3GB WD Red drive from NewEgg for ~$100 to upgrade it.


----------



## tarheelblue32

fcfc2 said:


> I can tell you this, if Tivo's newest pricing for "All in" continues as it is, the Premieres and Roamios with lifetime just became a lot more valuable.


Maybe, but not until TiVo stops handing out $99 lifetime on Roamios to almost anyone who calls up and asks for it.


----------



## Doug95630

I have a Series 3 I need to upgrade. Has anyone received discounts on the Bolt? I assume it is better than a Roamio.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Doug95630 said:


> I have a Series 3 I need to upgrade. Has anyone received discounts on the Bolt? I assume it is better than a Roamio.


This offer is just for the Roamios.

There is a "Bolt Deals" thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532776


----------



## LoneWolf15

My Plus just arrived --though I won't be setting it up until the weekend. Going to need to migrate all of my season passes and shows.

Will one of the two units get annoyed that it doesn't have a CableCARD in it when doing that?


----------



## dhoward

No. I did exact same thing when I got my Bolt. Was able to transfer everthing from premiere to bolt before installing cable card.


----------



## CraigK

LoneWolf15 said:


> My Plus just arrived --though I won't be setting it up until the weekend. Going to need to migrate all of my season passes and shows.
> 
> Will one of the two units get annoyed that it doesn't have a CableCARD in it when doing that?


Moving the shows from Premier to the Roamio Plus shouldn't be an issue.

When I copied my Season Passes from the TiVo HD to the new Roamio Plus I used kmttg. It has a nicer interface than doing it through TiVo online (easier to reorder shows for example). I saved a copy of the TiVo HD Season Passes while it had the cableCARD in it, and then loaded it to the Roamio after I got the cableCARD working there. Probably could have loaded if before the cableCARD was installed, but wanted it to make sure the channels were all working first.


----------



## RickStrobel

Any reason I can't get this deal for a friend? 

I have a friend who has been considering TiVo but would like a deal. Could I order a Roamio Pro or Plus with PLS using my account (and more than 10 years as a customer) then once I get the equipment, sell it to him?

I don't see why you couldn't. Maybe there is some minimum wait before it can be transferred.


----------



## fcfc2

RickStrobel said:


> Any reason I can't get this deal for a friend?
> 
> I have a friend who has been considering TiVo but would like a deal. Could I order a Roamio Pro or Plus with PLS using my account (and more than 10 years as a customer) then once I get the equipment, sell it to him?
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't. Maybe there is some minimum wait before it can be transferred.


Hi,
There are no known restrictions, but if your Tivo goes south anytime soon you might regret your generosity....


----------



## elm222

RickStrobel said:


> Any reason I can't get this deal for a friend?
> 
> I have a friend who has been considering TiVo but would like a deal. Could I order a Roamio Pro or Plus with PLS using my account (and more than 10 years as a customer) then once I get the equipment, sell it to him?
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't. Maybe there is some minimum wait before it can be transferred.


I know someone who did this last year. Ten year member and bought 2 plus units and as soon as they arrived transferred them to 2 other people, no problems or questions at all.


----------



## JBinSD

elm222 said:


> I know someone who did this last year. Ten year member and bought 2 plus units and as soon as they arrived transferred them to 2 other people, no problems or questions at all.


I checked on this with Tivo yesterday, the CSR said they don't care what you do with it once its purchased, you just need the selling party to open a case # to transfer to the buying party. I'm still trying to accomplish this with someone willing to do it, but there is no apparent down-side to either party, or Tivo.


----------



## thefisch

only downside is that the purchaser no longer has the loyalty deal for their own use.


----------



## krkaufman

fcfc2 said:


> There are no known restrictions, but if your Tivo goes south anytime soon you might regret your generosity....


Right -- which was one of the factors causing me hesitation when looking to find someone to act as my "loyalty" proxy.

And even with the "loyalty" offer supposedly ending at the end of October, I'd be concerned that exercising one's "loyalty option" now might affect eligibility if/when TiVo reintroduces a "loyalty" discount down-the-road.


----------



## JBinSD

I hadn't heard of a "one time only" limitation on the loyalty thing, is that correct?


----------



## innocentfreak

It might be a loyalty per TiVo that meets the requirements. I believe that is how TiVo did lifetime deals in the past.


----------



## TivoJD

I just called in and was able to get the Roamio Plus for $474 ($350 + $100 all-in plan + $24 tax).


----------



## LightningBOLT

jlb said:


> I went LT on my TiVoHD not too long ago for the $99. Box works fine, upgraded HD, capacitors look fine, etc. We only subscribe to locals so we'll be fine with the MPEG-4 transition.
> 
> What I'm wondering is if I should talk to TiVo support about trying to get a deal to shift to a Roamio now....My concern is that if my box suffers a catastrophic failure that I am unable to fix (or weaknees, etc) easily, that if I call support THEN, that I might not get any help at that time, and what if there are no roamios left?
> 
> My gut says I keep going as I am right now. Keep watching the capacitors, etc. Worry about it if/when things happen (hopefully they won't for a while).
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'd jump on the Roamio deal now. You can always keep the HD as a backup when the Roamio fails to give you a buffer for the next deal.

The upgrades from the HD to Roamio is significant. The speed and menus will make your HD feel ancient. If you amortize the cost of the Roamio over its life, the next several years is worthy every penny for the increased functionality, blazing speed, added tivo online features, etc. And you will not have any worry about the HD kicking the bucket leaving you stranded.

But if money is tight, I can see why keeping the HD is attractive.


----------



## Hank

Are there legacy deals on Roamio Basic, or just Plus/Pro?


----------



## waterchange

Hank said:


> Are there legacy deals on Roamio Basic, or just Plus/Pro?


See the first post.


----------



## DawnW

I have an HD Tivo, not a 1,2, or 3. Would I still qualify? I have had it since 2007 so the 5 year thing is covered.


----------



## tarheelblue32

DawnW said:


> I have an HD Tivo, not a 1,2, or 3. Would I still qualify? I have had it since 2007 so the 5 year thing is covered.


Yes. And an HD is considered a Series 3.


----------



## DawnW

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes. And an HD is considered a Series 3.


Ok, thanks. I thought I had missed the deal as I didn't do it by the online date and am now reading Lifetime is gone and now it is All In and very expensive.

I think I will call tomorrow and see about getting a Pro. I hesitated because I keep thinking we may cut the cord again, but I don't think we will after having cable and everyone being glad it is back.

And ultimately I can sell it, right?


----------



## tarheelblue32

DawnW said:


> Ok, thanks. I thought I had missed the deal as I didn't do it by the online date and am now reading Lifetime is gone and now it is All In and very expensive.
> 
> I think I will call tomorrow and see about getting a Pro. I hesitated because I keep thinking we may cut the cord again, but I don't think we will after having cable and everyone being glad it is back.
> 
> And ultimately I can sell it, right?


Yep, you can always sell it, and probably get back as much or more than what you will pay for it through this special deal.


----------



## cjgadd3

I jumped on the Roamio Plus deal with lifetime for $450 a week ago. I was considering it a while back when it was $500 for the deal. Glad I procrastinated! When I called on Friday to cancel service on my Premiere 4 tuner which i bought last October on a monthly plan, I was offered lifetime for $200. Had i known that would happen, I might have considered selling the Roamio for a slight profit and kept using the P4. I had no complaints about the Premiere but the $99 lifetime was hard to pass up. I could never quite justify the $400 or $500 (now $600) for lifetime. Maybe something for someone to consider,


----------



## evoldal

Bought the Roamio Plus last Wednesday for $449.98 + tax, got the slider remote thrown in as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evoldal

The Lifetime was included at that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnW

Mine is now on its way. I ordered the Roamio Plus.

I see the basic Roamios are listed at $200, so I assume with the lifetime they are roughly $300. I didn't want another basic though. The Moca thing was a pain to set up and I am looking forward to better WiFi ability with the Plus.


----------



## krkaufman

DawnW said:


> Mine is now on its way. I ordered the Roamio Plus.
> 
> I see the basic Roamios are listed at $200, so I assume with the lifetime they are roughly $300.


No, the "loyalty" price for Lifetime on the basic Roamio model is $199, so the total is $400. (Makes that Plus purchase for just $50 more feel even better, eh?)


----------



## cjgadd3

evoldal said:


> Bought the Roamio Plus last Wednesday for $449.98 + tax, got the slider remote thrown in as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish the Tivo CSR's would all get on the same page, I bought the Roamio Plus on Oct. 9th and asked about a free slide remote and she said that deal was over. Shouldn't have to play CSR roulette. Oh well....


----------



## JBinSD

Still looking for someone with "loyalty" to sponsor me, the secondary market for Lifetime Roamios is pretty tough out there. . . Crazy how waiting one day too long on the Roamio refurb deal came at such a cost. . .


----------



## DawnW

krkaufman said:


> No, the "loyalty" price for Lifetime on the basic Roamio model is $199, so the total is $400. (Makes that Plus purchase for just $50 more feel even better, eh?)


AHHHH!!! Missed that. Yes~

And, the title of the thread says ALL, so it is misleading!


----------



## DawnW

JBinSD said:


> Still looking for someone with "loyalty" to sponsor me, the secondary market for Lifetime Roamios is pretty tough out there. . . Crazy how waiting one day too long on the Roamio refurb deal came at such a cost. . .


Can you get more than one or is it a one shot deal?

Wouldn't you have to have it in someone else's name, non transferable? Or is it still transferable?


----------



## JBinSD

the Lifetime or "all in" is transferable with the box, not the subscription, so yes, any loyalty can buy one, and transfer to someone else, without a fee. I don' think there's a limitation on how may times you can do this, but I may be wrong.

Anyone else know if there's a limit on the amount of Roamio's you can buy with lifetime (on the loyalty promotion)?


----------



## evoldal

Per post on first page number of Roamios you can purchase at this price is limited to # of active DVR's on your account...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkulation

Was able to get a roamio plus with lifetime for $450 even though I have only been with TiVo for a little over 2 yrs. Great deal, thanks LightningBOLT!


----------



## krkaufman

sirkulation said:


> Was able to get a roamio plus with lifetime for $450 even though I have only been with TiVo for a little over 2 yrs. Great deal, thanks LightningBOLT!


Hmmm... might be time for this customer to make a call; they're starting to cross into my new construction neighborhood.


----------



## LightningBOLT

sirkulation said:


> Was able to get a roamio plus with lifetime for $450 even though I have only been with TiVo for a little over 2 yrs. Great deal, thanks LightningBOLT!


Awesome.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

LA,LaLa La,La I don't hear this. 

The higher LT(ALL in) pricing sounds good with 3 premieres with LT, on reselling

through in Skipmode & quickmode has possibly coming... La La LA still can't hear you!!


----------



## JBinSD

Leon WIlkinson said:


> LA,LaLa La,La I don't hear this.
> 
> The higher LT pricing sounds good with 3 premieres with LT, on reselling
> 
> through in Skipmode & quickmode has possibly coming... La La LA still can't hear you!!


Yep, Ebay is starting to show quite a premium for lifetime boxes, even Series 2 and 3's. The idea of avoiding a monthly fee is very attractive to a lot of us, we pay so many monthly things, to avoid it in even one aspect feels like a victory, however small. . .


----------



## tarheelblue32

sirkulation said:


> Was able to get a roamio plus with lifetime for $450 even though I have only been with TiVo for a little over 2 yrs. Great deal, thanks LightningBOLT!


Huh. I won't hit the 2-year mark until next month so I haven't even considered that they might give me the deal. But if you got it with only 2 years of service, then I might just call them up and give it a try after all.


----------



## krkaufman

sirkulation said:


> Was able to get a roamio plus with lifetime for $450 even though I have only been with TiVo for a little over 2 yrs. Great deal, thanks LightningBOLT!


You didn't mention, you've been w/ TiVo for just over 2 years, but what TiVo devices were listed on your account, and what were their service plans?


----------



## lessd

RickStrobel said:


> Any reason I can't get this deal for a friend?
> 
> I have a friend who has been considering TiVo but would like a deal. Could I order a Roamio Pro or Plus with PLS using my account (and more than 10 years as a customer) then once I get the equipment, sell it to him?
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't. Maybe there is some minimum wait before it can be transferred.


Sent one directly from TiVo to my daughter putting the TiVo on her TiVo account and using my credit to pay for it, no problem, and no xfer needed.

No waiting time for xfer of TiVo after activation except for 2 days or until your account does not say "in process of activation" of any TiVo.


----------



## agent009

Called up the Sales Department just now (1-877-289-8486) and ordered a Roamio Plus. I immediately asked if I could get in on that deal and the rep said I was eligible. I didn't have to play coy or anything.

These were the options given to me:
Roamio Basic - $200 plus $200 for All-In ($400)
Roamio Plus - $349 plus $100 for All-In ($450)
Roamio Pro - $499 plus $100 for All-In ($600)

I asked about the slide remote, but the rep said they were only doing that in August and September, so she couldn't throw one in unfortunately. At the prices above, I don't see a reason to purchase the Basic unless you need OTA.

The oldest TiVo on my account was a lifetime'd Premiere that was short of 5 years by a few weeks. Two weeks ago, I was able to call up and get them to switch a Premiere Elite/XL4 (my only other TiVo) to Lifetime for $100. I had been paying monthly on that for 2.5 years or so.


----------



## krkaufman

agent009 said:


> Called up the Sales Department just now (1-877-289-8486) and ordered a Roamio Plus. I immediately asked if I could get in on that deal and the rep said I was eligible.


Were you a new TiVo customer? Or what was the oldest TiVo device on your account?


----------



## agent009

krkaufman said:


> Were you a new TiVo customer? Or what was the oldest TiVo device on your account?


I was a few weeks short of 5 years. Oldest Tivo on account was a lifetime'd Premiere. Two weeks ago, I also was able to call up and ask if I could switch my monthly XL4 to Lifetime for $100 and they agreed to do it.


----------



## krkaufman

agent009 said:


> I was a few weeks short of 5 years. Oldest Tivo on account was a lifetime'd Premiere. Two weeks ago, I also was able to call up and ask if I could switch my monthly XL4 to Lifetime for $100 and they agreed to do it.


Thanks. Just probing to see if the bottom has dropped out of the "loyalty" program. It has not.


----------



## LoneWolf15

cjgadd3 said:


> I wish the Tivo CSR's would all get on the same page, I bought the Roamio Plus on Oct. 9th and asked about a free slide remote and she said that deal was over. Shouldn't have to play CSR roulette. Oh well....


I wish I'd even known to ask. It was easy enough to get my loyalty deal that I don't think getting a slide remote could have been that much harder.

Oh, well... in my case too. Not the end of the world. My SO is just happy the remote is RF now, the IR remote always worked funny due to her being at an off-angle from our Premiere.


----------



## sirkulation

krkaufman said:


> You didn't mention, you've been w/ TiVo for just over 2 years, but what TiVo devices were listed on your account, and what were their service plans?


Roamio plus lifetime
Mini


----------



## krkaufman

sirkulation said:


> Roamio plus lifetime
> Mini


Ok, now that's interesting. Both a short-ish term as a TiVo customer *and* that active device on your account wasn't a pre-Roamio device.


----------



## DevdogAZ

opus472 said:


> I wouldn't think so, but things get more interesting when you factor in the $99 lifetime service.


But the $99 lifetime would apply to both the Plus and the Pro in this scenario. So it's either a Plus for $450 with lifetime plus a 3 TB hard drive for $120 or a Pro for $600 with lifetime.

If you buy the Plus and install your own hard drive, you void the warranty but you save $30 and you have an extra 1 TB hard drive (removed from the Plus) that you can use elsewhere or retain as an emergency backup.


----------



## krkaufman

Jrr6415sun said:


> The price of that harddrive is $120 and the extra cost of the pro is $150. Is it really worth the $30 saved to void the warranty and change the drive yourself?
> 
> Is 3TB the highest it can go or can you buy a 4TB drive?


Opinions will vary.

How it breaks for me is... the Plus becomes increasingly attractive as I look to go above 3TB storage. That $150 savings can help defray the cost of a 4-6TB HDD.


----------



## opus472

DevdogAZ said:


> But the $99 lifetime would apply to both the Plus and the Pro in this scenario. So it's either a Plus for $450 with lifetime plus a 3 TB hard drive for $120 or a Pro for $600 with lifetime.


Sorry, I didn't realize they were offering the Pro with lifetime at that price. Might just call them back and swap the Plus for the Pro.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Does the Roamio Plus have a faster processor than the basic?


----------



## Hank

My parents had a HD Tivo that died and just signed up for the all-in deal for a Roamio Plus for $475.

Question: They have Verizon FIOS -- is the MOCA ethernet connection automatic? (meaning we don't have to mess with a wi-fi connection?)

[their hard drive in the HD Tivo died, so I am replacing that for them, but they wanted to upgrade anyway].


----------



## Cigar Dan

I purchased a Roamio Pro last December. After reading this thread, I called Tivo to see if I could add the lifetime at a discounted price. I've been a Tivo customer since 2000, and have purchased many Tivos over the years. Despite that, they couldn't (or wouldn't) offer me the option to add lifetime.
So, I decided to go ahead and buy another one with the lifetime for $600. I will sell my current one on ebay. Even if I only get $200 for it, I will still come out ahead.


----------



## fcfc2

Hank said:


> My parents had a HD Tivo that died and just signed up for the all-in deal for a Roamio Plus for $475.
> 
> Question: They have Verizon FIOS -- is the MOCA ethernet connection automatic? (meaning we don't have to mess with a wi-fi connection?)
> 
> [their hard drive in the HD Tivo died, so I am replacing that for them, but they wanted to upgrade anyway].


Hi,
If your parents are using the Actiontec router or the Verizon Gateway, the MoCA lan is already for them.


----------



## opus472

Jrr6415sun said:


> The price of that harddrive is $120 and the extra cost of the pro is $150. Is it really worth the $30 saved to void the warranty and change the drive yourself?


Decided you're right, just swapped the Plus for the Pro. The conf email says:
The TiVo BOLT All-In service plan on your box consists of a one time up-front payment of $599.99

Wonder why they call it a Bolt service plan


----------



## krkaufman

opus472 said:


> Decided you're right, just swapped the Plus for the Pro. The conf email says:
> The TiVo BOLT All-In service plan on your box consists of a one time up-front payment of $599.99
> 
> Wonder why they call it a Bolt service plan


Heh, hope they didn't make a flub when switching you from the Plus to the Pro, switching the $99 "Loyalty" Lifetime price to the new All In price.

Did they send you a purchase confirmation following the change, which you can review to make sure *you're total is $600*? (Hopefully it was just a bit of automated text associated w/ the Lifetime service plan purchase.)


----------



## opus472

krkaufman said:


> hope they didn't make a flub when switching you from the Plus to the Pro, switching the $99 "Loyalty" Lifetime price to the new All In price.


Does it make a difference whether they call it lifetime loyalty or all-in? Here's what the email says:
$499.99 Roamio Pro
$99.99 All-in one time service fee
$599.98 Total (plus tax)

There's also a $9.60 item and a $48.00 item floating around in there, but the email is badly formatted so it's hard to tell what these refer to. At any rate, they don't appear to be included in the total so I guess it's not worth worrying about for now...


----------



## krkaufman

opus472 said:


> Does it make a difference whether they call it lifetime loyalty or all-in? Here's what the email says:
> $499.99 Roamio Pro
> $99.99 All-in one time service fee
> *$599.98 Total (plus tax)*


Looks good! Congrats.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Cigar Dan said:


> I purchased a Roamio Pro last December. After reading this thread, I called Tivo to see if I could add the lifetime at a discounted price. I've been a Tivo customer since 2000, and have purchased many Tivos over the years. Despite that, they couldn't (or wouldn't) offer me the option to add lifetime.
> So, I decided to go ahead and buy another one with the lifetime for $600. I will sell my current one on ebay. Even if I only get $200 for it, I will still come out ahead.


Once your new TiVo is up and running, call to cancel service on your old Pro. They may offer you Lifetime. If they do, take it and then the market value on eBay should be much higher.


----------



## Cigar Dan

chicagobrownblue said:


> Once your new TiVo is up and running, call to cancel service on your old Pro. They may offer you Lifetime. If they do, take it and then the market value on eBay should be much higher.


That is an outstanding idea. I'd jump at that if it were offered. I might keep it then or give it to one of my kids as a Christmas present.


----------



## Cigar Dan

One question--can I swap the hard drives on the old and new Roamios and move my recorded programs to the new unit?


----------



## Jrr6415sun

evoldal said:


> Per post on first page number of Roamios you can purchase at this price is limited to # of active DVR's on your account...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


no it's not.. there is no limit, you can purchase as many as you want.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

agent009 said:


> I asked about the slide remote, but the rep said they were only doing that in August and September, so she couldn't throw one in unfortunately. At the prices above, I don't see a reason to purchase the Basic unless you need OTA.


I got one on my order last week in October, so that was a lie he told you.


----------



## ajbeaman

After trying 2 times yesterday and failing to get the "Loyalty Lifetime Discount" I was going to give up but after reading about others success' I figured I would try one more time.
I called and just said I wanted to price the Plus with "Lifetime or All In". The rep said he would have to check and he came back gave the price of $450 with "Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee + TiVo Roamio Plus", per my invoice.
I have been with Tivo for just over 8 years.
So my advice is keep playing service rep roulette.


----------



## opus472

ajbeaman said:


> So my advice is keep playing service rep roulette.


Yep, that's the ticket. It's a shame that we have to go thru this, but I suppose it's better than having every CSR in lockstep saying no to everything.


----------



## megz1623

I have been a subscriber for just 2 years and was quoted $499.25 including tax and shipping on a Plus.


----------



## Bsteenson

Just called and was told they are out of Plus models. I said, "But people online are reporting still buying them." Nope, sorry, all out. So I got the Pro with lifetime for $600. Oh, well, paying more for extra storage than I would have if I had upgraded myself, but still not too bad.


----------



## LightningBOLT

ajbeaman said:


> After trying 2 times yesterday and failing to get the "Loyalty Lifetime Discount" I was going to give up but after reading about others success' I figured I would try one more time.
> I called and just said I wanted to price the Plus with "Lifetime or All In". The rep said he would have to check and he came back gave the price of $450 with "Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee + TiVo Roamio Plus", per my invoice.
> I have been with Tivo for just over 8 years.
> So my advice is keep playing service rep roulette.


Did you ask to speak to a supervisor on the first two calls?


----------



## ej42137

Cigar Dan said:


> One question--can I swap the hard drives on the old and new Roamios and move my recorded programs to the new unit?


You can swap the hard drives, and the programs will still be there, but you will not be able to play them. Programs stored on a TiVo are encrypted with a key unique to each motherboard, and can only be played on the machine that recorded them.


----------



## HerronScott

Finally decided to take advantage of this last night to replace my 2 S3 OLED's given the increase in price for Lifetime/All-in and Comcast moving to MPEG4 eventually (although probably not until next year at least for us).

Got the Pro with free slide remote, free HDMI cable and free shipping. He commented on how long we've been with TiVo (since June 2000) so this must be the 15+ year loyalty deal.  (And yes I'm just kidding before anyone takes it seriously...)

I was also told they were out of Plus models which is fine as I was going to go with the Pro anyway. 3TB should be enough space as we had only 2TB on our S3's until I upgraded both to 2TB drives last year and I figured not worrying about the warranty was worth the small cost increase over doing it myself (or getting 4TB for slightly more doing it myself).

Fingers crossed that the Roamio will be as stable and reliable at it's core DVR recording features as our S3's over the last almost 9 years (and our S1's for the 6 years before that).

Scott


----------



## DawnW

HerronScott said:


> Finally decided to take advantage of this last night to replace my 2 S3 OLED's given the increase in price for Lifetime/All-in and Comcast moving to MPEG4 eventually (although probably not until next year at least for us).
> 
> Got the Pro with free slide remote, free HDMI cable and free shipping. He commented on how long we've been with TiVo (since June 2000) so this must be the 15+ year loyalty deal.  (And yes I'm just kidding before anyone takes it seriously...)
> 
> *I was also told they were out of Plus models* which is fine as I was going to go with the Pro anyway. 3TB should be enough space as we had only 2TB on our S3's until I upgraded both to 2TB drives last year and I figured not worrying about the warranty was worth the small cost increase over doing it myself (or getting 4TB for slightly more doing it myself).
> 
> Fingers crossed that the Roamio will be as stable and reliable at it's core DVR recording features as our S3's over the last almost 9 years (and our S1's for the 6 years before that).
> 
> Scott


Oh wow, glad I ordered when I did. I wanted the Plus.


----------



## ajbeaman

LightningBOLT said:


> Did you ask to speak to a supervisor on the first two calls?


No I did not. Did not even think of it.


----------



## DawnW

Well, stink. My new Roamio is arriving today but I completely forgot to order a cable card, so I can't even use my new toy right away.


----------



## Hank

DawnW said:


> Well, stink. My new Roamio is arriving today but I completely forgot to order a cable card, so I can't even use my new toy right away.


Funny -- my parents, who are 77 and 82 remembered to order a new cable card from Verizon. My dad is attempting a self-install today. Considering it took me 45 minutes to get him to figure out how to hook up a composite out from the cable box to the TV, I'm not sure it's going to go that well.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Bsteenson said:


> Just called and was told they are out of Plus models. I said, "But people online are reporting still buying them." Nope, sorry, all out. So I got the Pro with lifetime for $600.


I got the same story today. All out of Plus models ("we just ran out yesterday"), but they did sell me a Pro.

I went online 5 minutes ago and it let me add a Plus to a cart and to begin checkout. So there probably was a Plus quota for this loyalty promo, and they hit the limit.


----------



## DawnW

Hank said:


> Funny -- my parents, who are 77 and 82 remembered to order a new cable card from Verizon. My dad is attempting a self-install today. Considering it took me 45 minutes to get him to figure out how to hook up a composite out from the cable box to the TV, I'm not sure it's going to go that well.


I will stop by the TWC store tomorrow and get it hooked up then.


----------



## LightningBOLT

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I got the same story today. All out of Plus models ("we just ran out yesterday"), but they did sell me a Pro.
> 
> I went online 5 minutes ago and it let me add a Plus to a cart and to begin checkout. So there probably was a Plus quota for this loyalty promo, and they hit the limit.


The Plus has been removed from the website.


----------



## innocentfreak

I wonder if they are selling more than they expected. This could be another case where they sell out of the older model before they get the newer model in. 

I guess I should order my Pro here soon before that goes away.


----------



## krkaufman

LightningBOLT said:


> The Plus has been removed from the website.


*Indeed!*


----------



## Jrr6415sun

RIP Tivo Roamio Plus


----------



## dlgamble

LightningBOLT said:


> The Plus has been removed from the website.


I'm glad I ordered when I did.

Now that my Roamio Plus is up and working, I called to cancel my old Premiere 4. They offered me $99 lifetime and a free month to think about it...I took the $99 plan immediately. Now I have a lifetime P4 for sale...


----------



## bill875

I just called in at 3:27PM ET and placed an order for a Roamio Plus w/$99 Lifetime + Free Slide Remote and USB Dongle (so i can use it with my Mini) for $449.98 with free shipping. Should be here by Thursday the 29th. It appears the Roamio Plus models are still available.

Order Placed 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Plus $449.98 $449.98
Order Placed 1 TiVo Slide Pro Remote $0.00 $0.00
Order Placed 1 Qwerty2 dongle and USB cable $0.00 $0.00


----------



## beets

Roamio Pro with Lifetime (All In) + Free Slide Pro Remote for $632.73 total. Now what to do with the Series 3 with Lifetime?


----------



## mmf01

Thank you for this thread. I just called and asked how much to upgrade my Premiere to Roamio Pro with PLS and was offered $600 deal right off the bat. Free remote deal ended, however they were nice enough to get it approved and thrown in anyways.


----------



## Cori

I got my new Roamio Plus in today with lifetime and free slide remote. Setup went well for the most part but I did have to call Cox twice to get the tuning adapter going. My other two Roamios are just basic so I'm looking forward to having 6 tuners and streaming ability. This was in replacement of the Mini I bought two weeks ago.


----------



## gabby98

Thanks guys for this thread...I didn't get any new boxes but it did prompt me to call CS. I got both my Roamio's on lifetime for $99 each and my mini on "All-in" for $49. It'll pay itself off in less than 6 months.

No slide remote for me, free wasn't available but discount to $49 was. I'll Just keep using my smartphone instead  
:thumbup:


----------



## bill875

gabby98 said:


> Thanks guys for this thread...I didn't get any new boxes but it did prompt me to call CS. I got both my Roamio's on lifetime for $99 each and my mini on "All-in" for $49. It'll pay itself off in less than 6 months.
> 
> No slide remote for me, free wasn't available but discount to $49 was. I'll Just keep using my smartphone instead
> :thumbup:


So let me understand this... You were able to get your existing Roamio boxes moved from Monthly to All-In (Lifetime) for $99 each? Interesting. I think I need to call back.


----------



## krkaufman

gabby98 said:


> Thanks guys for this thread...I didn't get any new boxes but it did prompt me to call CS. I got both my Roamio's on lifetime for $99 each and my mini on "All-in" for $49. It'll pay itself off in less than 6 months.


From what source had you purchased your Roamios, and when? And what model Roamios are you talking about?


----------



## opus472

Got the free slide remote, emailed and asked them for a free dongle. They declined because I have no mini. Told them I might purchase a mini, they're sending the dongle.


----------



## gabby98

bill875 said:


> So let me understand this... You were able to get your existing Roamio boxes moved from Monthly to All-In (Lifetime) for $99 each? Interesting. I think I need to call back.


Yes...I'm pretty sure it was because I've been with them for over ten years but I think almost everyone participating in this thread is at or near that point
anyway



krkaufman said:


> From what source had you purchased your Roamios, and when? And what model Roamios are you talking about?


I got the Roamio's directly from TiVo. Don't remember exact dates, but more than a year. They are the four tuner versions...I guess everyone's calling them the OTA version now.

---------------

I'd also inquired about getting a discounted stream, but no go


----------



## krkaufman

Thanks for the reply.



gabby98 said:


> Yes...I'm pretty sure it was because I've been with them for over ten years but I think almost everyone participating in this thread is at or near that point anyway


Some participating in the thread are watching for signs of a loosening in the "loyalty" threshold, hoping to pounce if/when the threshold drops low enough. 



gabby98 said:


> I got the Roamio's directly from TiVo. Don't remember exact dates, but more than a year. They are the four tuner versions...


That's pretty remarkable, and the first time I've seen anyone get such a deal on previously purchased Roamios, of any type, let alone the 4-tuner models -- whose "loyalty" discounted price for Lifetime service is $200.



gabby98 said:


> I guess everyone's calling them the OTA version now.


The "Roamio OTA" is a separate OTA-only model distinct from the original 4-tuner Roamio model, often referred to as a "base Roamio" or "Roamio basic" -- capable of tuning either OTA *or* CableCARD. The base Roamio and "OTA" models are nearly identical, except the OTA-only model has had the CableCARD holder removed. (A few people have "upgraded" their OTA-only models by adding that CableCARD holder back, using parts from dead or unsubscribed base Roamios.)



gabby98 said:


> I'd also inquired about getting a discounted stream, but no go


I've *never* seen those darn things on sale (though I've only been watching for half a year.)


----------



## Hank

As I mentioned, my parents got in on the $450 all-in Plus deal.

But they needed two remotes. So my dad called today to order a second remote. The remote was $25 plus $15 shipping ($40 total). He said "woah, that's way too much for shipping" (or something like that), and then the CSR said "hold on a sec, you've been a legacy customer for >10 years, let me see what I can do".. goes and talks to his manager, and comes back and says "ok, how about 'free'?". So Tivo is sending my parent's a SLIDE remote, for free. _YMMV._

Also, as a side note, my dad plugged in the Tivo HD USB Wifi adapter into the Roamio Plus.  I tried to explain that it likely as wi-fi built in AND likely can use their FIOS router over MOCA.. but I'll explore that when I get down there in person.


----------



## yelapa

I just got off the phone after buying a plain Roamio with lifetime; they are out of Roamio Plus's but still have Pro's in stock. I think the Pro is overpriced for my needs anyway. I paid $199.99 for the hardware and $199.99 for the lifetime subscription for a total of $399.98. I am replacing a Series 3 in Portland, OR where Comcast is now changing their service from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4.

As others have said, you must call to get this deal and I suspect they are running low on Roamio's; the salesperson actually checked inventory before committing to the sale. The Pro option would have caused me to seriously consider cutting the cord. As it is, if I were to cut the cord, I could get everything I want but it would take a little work and cause inconvenience for my family due to the compexity. The way I see it, with a TiVo I do not need an Apple TV, an Amazon thingy, a Roku etc.


----------



## NeitherSparky

krkaufman said:


> That's pretty remarkable, and the first time I've seen anyone get such a deal on previously purchased Roamios, of any type, let alone the 4-tuner models -- whose "loyalty" discounted price for Lifetime service is $200.


I just got off the phone with Tivo and the $200 lifetime/all-in is all they offered me if I bought a Roamio directly from them (and that deal is through January). I've been with them since like 2006, although my brother's been with them longer. I took over his series 2 he activated since 2001 and that's what shows on my account, so I don't know if that counts as me being a customer since 2001.  But I've definately been with them more than 5 years anyways. Should I be able to get a better deal?

We're only getting new Tivos because of Comcast, our series 3's with lifetime are perfectly good.  Just trying to save what we can.


----------



## krkaufman

NeitherSparky said:


> I just got off the phone with Tivo and the $200 lifetime/all-in is all they offered me if I bought a Roamio directly from them (and that deal is through January). ... Should I be able to get a better deal?


To the best of my knowledge...

"Loyalty" Lifetime Specials (call TiVo sales at: 844-254-8486) ::$400 - Roamio basic
$450 - Roamio Plus (SOLD OUT*)
$600 - Roamio Pro​
Amazon $300 Roamio OTA w/ Lifetime (temporarily unavailable; check periodically)

-----
edit: p.s. Plus is "sold out," per:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10674656#post10674656
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10674880#post10674880
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10675615#post10675615
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10675872#post10675872


----------



## yelapa

Regarding the "loyalty threshold" I am not sure how hard and fast TiVo is on that. While I have been a long term TiVo customer and have a lifetime deal on our Series 3, the sales rep did not mention anything. I wonder if the $199 plus $199 deal is for all comers. The cost of the call is free. so nothing to lose.


----------



## DevdogAZ

yelapa said:


> I just got off the phone after buying a plain Roamio with lifetime; they are out of Roamio Plus's but still have Pro's in stock. I think the Pro is overpriced for my needs anyway. I paid $199.99 for the hardware and $199.99 for the lifetime subscription for a total of $399.98. I am replacing a Series 3 in Portland, OR where Comcast is now changing their service from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4.
> 
> As others have said, you must call to get this deal and I suspect they are running low on Roamio's; the salesperson actually checked inventory before committing to the sale. *The Pro option would have caused me to seriously consider cutting the cord.* As it is, if I were to cut the cord, I could get everything I want but it would take a little work and cause inconvenience for my family due to the compexity. The way I see it, with a TiVo I do not need an Apple TV, an Amazon thingy, a Roku etc.


The Pro model (as well as the Plus) can only receive signal from cable. It's not able to record from OTA signals. So it would be kind of pointless to pay $600 for the Pro + Lifetime if you're considering cutting the cord.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

beets said:


> Now what to do with the Series 3 with Lifetime?


When I ordered my new Roamio, the TiVo sales lady actually suggested that I sell my TiVo HD, there's apparently still demand for them from OTA customers living out in the boonies where there are no cable systems.

I don't think I'll do that. By now its hard disk is probably close to dying. Also, one of my other TiVo HDs died a while ago (probably power supply issues), and another died with a fast blinky green light (probably motherboard issues).

Yes, with some TLC most boxes could probably be put back into service. E.g. replace capacitors yourself or swap a power supply with weaknees. And hard disks are also very easy to replace. But only about 1% of owners are willing to fiddle like that by themselves. Seems like a business opportunity for someone.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

yelapa said:


> Regarding the "loyalty threshold" I am not sure how hard and fast TiVo is on that. While I have been a long term TiVo customer and have a lifetime deal on our Series 3, the sales rep did not mention anything. I wonder if the $199 plus $199 deal is for all comers. The cost of the call is free. so nothing to lose.


It's not for everyone. I am new to TiVo as of April 2015 and have a Roamio Plus on monthly. I just called them to see my options on All In/Lifetime and they told me I can't get out of my monthly contract until April 2016.


----------



## dhoward

gabby98 said:


> Thanks guys for this thread...I didn't get any new boxes but it did prompt me to call CS. I got both my Roamio's on lifetime for $99 each and my mini on "All-in" for $49. It'll pay itself off in less than 6 months.
> 
> I tried getting my 4 Tuner Roamio converted to lifetime around 2 weeks ago. I called in 3 different times and they refused to budge. But, based on your experience maybe that has change. I have been with Tivo since 2000. Maybe I will try again. Has anyone else had any success in this regard?


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> To the best of my knowledge...
> 
> "Loyalty" Lifetime Specials (call TiVo sales at: 844-254-8486) ::$400 - Roamio basic
> $450 - Roamio Plus (SOLD OUT)
> $600 - Roamio Pro​
> Amazon $300 Roamio OTA w/ Lifetime (temporarily unavailable; check periodically)


sold out?


----------



## krkaufman

yelapa said:


> I just got off the phone *after buying a plain Roamio with lifetime*; they are out of Roamio Plus's but still have Pro's in stock. I think the Pro is overpriced for my needs anyway. I paid $199.99 for the hardware and $199.99 for the lifetime subscription for a total of $399.98. I am *replacing a Series 3 in Portland, OR where Comcast is now changing their service from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4*.
> 
> ... *The Pro option would have caused me to seriously consider cutting the cord. *As it is, if I were to cut the cord, I could get everything I want but it would take a little work and cause inconvenience for my family due to the compexity. The way I see it, with a TiVo I do not need an Apple TV, an Amazon thingy, a Roku etc.





DevdogAZ said:


> The Pro model (as well as the Plus) can only receive signal from cable. It's not able to record from OTA signals. So it would be kind of pointless to pay $600 for the Pro + Lifetime if you're considering cutting the cord.


Yeah, I was a bit confused by that, as well. I'm interpreting it as..._"The Comcast MPEG4 rollout is forcing me to upgrade my Series 3; however, if the $600 Lifetime'd Pro had been my only CableCARD-supported option from TiVo, I would have seriously considered cutting the cord and just dropping Comcast (and my TiVos?*), instead."_​* I can't tell, in their hypothetical shift to Cordcutterland, if they'd have gone w/ a Roamio OTA or dropped TiVo, as well.

(NOTE: I view the value proposition differently, but then my needs are different. e.g. Adding a 3TB HDD and a TiVo Stream to supplement the base Roamio would bump the $400 to $630, and that's before looking at basic MoCA connectivity, which would nudge the cost up another $50-90 to $680-720. But if you're good with the base Roamio features, as-is, then it's the way to go -- especially if eyeing OTA.)


----------



## Mr Tony

ncbill said:


> So, I have fulfilled my (1-year) Roamio OTA monthly commitment.
> 
> Was anyone in the same situation able to get lifetime on their OTA for cheap?
> 
> I am a long time Tivo customer, earliest is a Series 2 activated 2003, currently have 9 units on my account, all lifetime except for the OTA.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


I just tried and was told the only option is the 14.99 for the OTA. The rep put me on hold to verify it. It makes no sense as they have had the OTA + lifetime deals out there. I fulfilled my contracted last month

Might play CSR roulette later


----------



## HD_Dude

Thank You!

This is awesome. I just called and got the TiVo Roamio Pro for $499, and lifetime service for $99.

Total? $600. 

I've had 2 S3s since 2006. The lovely person I spoke with at TiVo assured me I qualified for the discount, and thanked me for being a long-term TiVo customer. 

Off the shelf? $599 for the Roamio Pro, $599 for the service. So thanks to the TiVo Community, I saved $600.

This is AMAZING.

I really appreciate this. 

Thank you, TiVo Community. And Thank you, TiVo!


----------



## Hank

HD_Dude said:


> Off the shelf? $599 for the Roamio Pro, *$599 for the service*. So thanks to the TiVo Community, I saved $600.


Huh? Tivo charging $600 for PLS? The most I've ever seen it is $300.


----------



## HD_Dude

Hank said:


> Huh? Tivo charging $600 for PLS? The most I've ever seen it is $300.


Jeez, been livin' in the past? Must be nice!

This is from TiVo.com...today, not years ago:

Complete Service Plan Terms and Conditions
Any TiVo Unified Entertainment System, TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini requires a TiVo service subscription, and we currently offer several options:

Regarding all new models of the TiVo BOLT or the TiVo Roamio Pro:

For purchases on tivo.com, and unless you specify otherwise (pursuant to the next sentence), your initial service subscription will be a Year-Included Plan, which subsequently will roll over automatically into successive annual service plans at the then-published rate (currently $149.99/year, plus any applicable taxes).1 Via tivo.com or TiVo Customer Service (877-367-8486), you instead may select a monthly service plan, at the current rate of $14.99/month (plus any applicable taxes) with a one (1)-year commitment and a $75 early termination fee2.
For purchases through any other retail sales channel, your initial service subscription will be a Year-Included Plan, which subsequently will roll over automatically into successive annual service plans at the then-published rate (currently $149.99/year, plus any applicable taxes).1 Upon activation, you will have the option of upgrading your service subscription to *an All-In Plan, for a one (1)-time payment at the then-published All-In Plan upgrade rate (which currently is $599.99, plus any applicable taxes)*.4
For purchases through any retail sales channel of any previously activated model of the TiVo BOLT or any previously activated TiVo Roamio Pro, you may select either of the following service subscriptions:
An annual service plan, at the then-published rate (currently $149.99/year, plus any applicable taxes)3; or
*An All-In Plan, for a one (1)-time payment at the current rate of $599.99 (plus any applicable taxes)*.4
For purchases on tivo.com, or through any other retail sales channel, of (1) any new model, other than a new TiVo Roamio Pro, of the TiVo Roamio DVR, or (2) any new TiVo Premiere, you may select either of the following service subscriptions:
A monthly service plan, at the current rate of $14.99/month (plus any applicable taxes), with a one (1)-year commitment and a $75 early termination fee2; or
*An All-In Plan, for a one (1)-time payment at the current rate of $599.99 (plus any applicable taxes)*.4
For purchases, through any retail sales channel, of (1) any previously activated model, other than a previously activated TiVo Roamio Pro, of the TiVo Roamio DVR or (2) any previously activated TiVo Premiere, you may select either:
A monthly service plan, at the current rate of $14.99/month (plus any applicable taxes), with a one (1)-year commitment and a $15 early termination fee2; or
*An All-In Plan, for a one (1)-time payment at the current rate of $599.99 (plus any applicable taxes)*.4
Additional Terms and Restrictions

TiVo Service Subscriptions:

1 Unless you call TiVo Customer Service (at 877-367-8486) to cancel your TiVo service prior to the fulfillment of your one (1) year of included service, then at the end of that one (1)-year period, your credit/debit card on file with TiVo automatically will be charged the then-published annual rate (currently $149.99, plus any applicable taxes) for TiVo service on your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio Pro (as applicable) during the ensuing 1-year period. Unless you call TiVo to cancel your TiVo service prior to the fulfillment of any prepaid 1-year period, then your TiVo service on your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio Pro (as applicable) automatically will renew for another successive 1-year period; and unless we notify you otherwise, your TiVo service subscription will renew at the same annual rate. All prepaid annual service fees are non-refundable..

2 Monthly TiVo service subscriptions will continue after the 1-year commitment period at the same monthly rate (unless we notify you otherwise) until you call TiVo Customer Service (at 877-367-8486) to cancel your TiVo service.

3 Unless you call TiVo Customer Service (at 877-367-8486) to cancel your TiVo service prior to the fulfillment of any annual service period, then your TiVo service on your TiVo device automatically will renew for another successive 1-year period; and unless we notify you otherwise, your TiVo service subscription will renew at the same annual rate. All prepaid annual service fees are non-refundable.

4An All-In Plan (a) lasts for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), (b) is not transferrable to another TiVo device (except in certain warranty replacement/repair cases), and (c) may exclude certain TiVo offerings (e.g., for third-party content, particular applications, cloud-based services, etc.) for which TiVo subsequently may elect (in its sole discretion) to charge separately and which are not made generally available to all customers who have activated TiVo service on a particular TiVo device.

No-commitment monthly service is available with the purchase of a new full-priced TiVo device directly from TiVo (call TiVo Customer Service, at 877-289-8486, for more information). No-commitment monthly service is available with the purchase of a previously activated TiVo device from a third party.
With respect solely to any TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR which is eligible for, and on which you have obtained, either an annual service plan or a monthly service plan (but not an All-In Plan): your service plan includes, at no additional charge, an enhanced limited warranty (known as "Continual Care") for the full, uninterrupted duration of your annual or monthly TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care, and for a cost of $49.00 (plus shipping and any applicable taxes) after ninety (90) days from your purchase date, you can exchange a defective or inoperative TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR for a repaired, renewed or comparable product (at TiVo's discretion). The exchange exclusions and restrictions contained in the TiVo DVR Limited Warranty continue to apply; please visit Limited Warranty Info for details.
Under certain TiVo promotional offers, particular service plan options (e.g., an annual service plan; an All-In Plan) may not be available. Call TiVo Customer Service (at 877-367-8486) for details on any such current promotional offers.
All features, functionality and offers are subject to change or withdrawal at any time without notice. See the TiVo User Agreement (at www.tivo.com/legal/terms) and TiVo Privacy Policy (at www.tivo.com/legal/privacy) for additional terms and conditions that apply to your subscription to the TiVo service and use of a TiVo device.
The TiVo BOLT and TiVo DVRs do not work with satellite. The TiVo Premiere 4/XL4/Elite DVRs, TiVo Roamio Pro/Plus DVRs, and TiVo BOLT are intended for use with digital cable systems only and do not work with external cable boxes, analog cable, or over-the-air antennas.
To receive digital cable channels, a TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR requires one multi-stream CableCARD decoder from your cable provider. Additional fees may apply.


----------



## Hank

HD_Dude said:


> Jeez, been livin' in the past? Must be nice!
> 
> This is from TiVo.com...today, not years ago:


Wow. I guess so. 

I can't believe that they actually sell any at that price -- like the MSRP is some high price, so they discount it a lot to make buyers "feel" like they got a good deal.


----------



## HD_Dude

Hank said:


> Wow. I guess so.
> 
> I can't believe that they actually sell any at that price -- like the MSRP is some high price, so they discount it a lot to make buyers "feel" like they got a good deal.


Yep. I bought both of my S3s with much cheaper lifetime service agreements.

And what I found, is that 9 years later...one is finally in need of a new power supply. But otherwise, they're still going strong. So lifetime service is good for nearly a decade. Love that.

So $99? Bring it on!


----------



## Hank

HD_Dude said:


> Yep. I bought both of my S3s with much cheaper lifetime service agreements.
> 
> And what I found, is that 9 years later...one is finally in need of a new power supply. But otherwise, they're still going strong. So lifetime service is good for nearly a decade. Love that.
> 
> So $99? Bring it on!


I still have my original OLED S3 Tivo... and both the power supply and hard drive died (both fixed) and it's still going strong -- yeah, next year it will be 10 years of continuous use. I forget what I paid for PLS in 2006, but it was part of a promotion they ran for existing users to trade up.


----------



## HerronScott

Hank said:


> I still have my original OLED S3 Tivo... and both the power supply and hard drive died (both fixed) and it's still going strong -- yeah, next year it will be 10 years of continuous use. I forget what I paid for PLS in 2006, but it was part of a promotion they ran for existing users to trade up.


$199 for the lifetime transfer (not new purchase though since they weren't doing new lifetime activation at the time). Of course we had to pay $600 or so for the original S3 OLED so it kind of balanced out. Thank goodness they have been easy to maintain and we've gotten 9+ years use out of them (and I wouldn't be upgrading except for Comcast's MPEG4 transition and TiVo's increase in lifetime pricing).

Scott


----------



## dhoward

dhoward said:


> gabby98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for this thread...I didn't get any new boxes but it did prompt me to call CS. I got both my Roamio's on lifetime for $99 each and my mini on "All-in" for $49. It'll pay itself off in less than 6 months.
> 
> I tried getting my 4 Tuner Roamio converted to lifetime around 2 weeks ago. I called in 3 different times and they refused to budge. But, based on your experience maybe that has change. I have been with Tivo since 2000. Maybe I will try again. Has anyone else had any success in this regard?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked to know how you did this. I called Tivo up to day and there was no option to get my Roamio converted to Life Time for $99. This was my 4th attempt. So playing CSR roulette does not work. The agent tried to help me but said there was no option in their system for this. However, she thought maybe over the holidays it might be possible. So what is the trick?
Click to expand...


----------



## gabby98

dhoward said:


> dhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked to know how you did this. I called Tivo up to day and there was no option to get my Roamio converted to Life Time for $99. This was my 4th attempt. So playing CSR roulette does not work. The agent tried to help me but said there was no option in their system for this. However, she thought maybe over the holidays it might be possible. So what is the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> I just called..mentioned reading online that there was a special pricing going on right now for long time members to get lifetime service on their devices. She checked my account and told me it would be $99 . Since I had her on the phone I asked about the same for the mini and she said no, but then she said wait there is an all in option for $49. So I went with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## morbidz

gabby98 said:


> dhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just called..mentioned reading online that there was a special pricing going on right now for long time members to get lifetime service on their devices. She checked my account and told me it would be $99 . Since I had her on the phone I asked about the same for the mini and she said no, but then she said wait there is an all in option for $49. So I went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now call them back cancel the mini all together and then re-activate it manually via tivo.com for the special price of FREE.
Click to expand...


----------



## dhoward

Gabby98 because I am a glutton for punishment I called one more time and mentioned about reading that there was a special promotion for long time customers. After the csr looked into she came back and said that is for Premiere owners only. Not Roamio. Maybe your agent made a mistake because five tries later I have gotten no where. Glad you got it-though. So far know one else has piped in with a success story.


----------



## nyjklein

Confirmed. Just converted my two Roamios, one Pro, one Basic, that were on annual plans to "All In" for $99 each. I'm a LONG time loyal customer (close to 15 years) with multiple devices. Not sure what you need to qualify. But I'm a happy camper!

Jeff


----------



## DPF

I also just got a Roamio with Lifetime ($99 for teh lifetime) last week from this promo. The CSR stated the offer was good until the 31st and was for customers of five years or longer. 

I've been with Tivo for 13 years.

-DPF


----------



## dhoward

Well I have been with them since 2000 so I wish I knew the secret.

Is this for a roamio you just bought or one you already own? I know about the promo for a new roamio. I am referring to a roamio I already own.


----------



## Hank

HerronScott said:


> (and I wouldn't be upgrading except for Comcast's MPEG4 transition and TiVo's increase in lifetime pricing).


Is FIOS going this way anytime soon? Should I buy a Roamio Basic/PLS now with this legacy deal if/when FIOS switches over? What about Cablevision?


----------



## mae

Hank said:


> Is FIOS going this way anytime soon? Should I buy a Roamio Basic/PLS now with this legacy deal if/when FIOS switches over? What about Cablevision?


FIOS already has some MPG-4 channels, although they are not in the lower tiers since some of their legacy equipment isn't capable either. A recent list of the the channels was just posted at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30333785-List-of-MPEG-4-Channels .


----------



## HerronScott

So my Roamio Pro arrived today. Letting it warm up to room temp this evening and unfortunately going on vacation in the morning so won't get to play with it until I get back on Sunday.

One interesting thing is that the manufacture date is October 25, 2014. They did not mention anything about it being a refurbished unit and everything about it seems new (box including tag with matching TSN number).

Anyone else get a Roamio Pro recently and note the manufacture date?

Scott


----------



## loganasu

Just to make sure I am understanding correctly... These are new devices being bought with $99 lifetime, correct?

Are people getting $99 on their existing Roamio's?


----------



## blacknoi

nyjklein said:


> Confirmed. Just converted my two Roamios, one Pro, one Basic, that were on annual plans to "All In" for $99 each. I'm a LONG time loyal customer (close to 15 years) with multiple devices. Not sure what you need to qualify. But I'm a happy camper!
> 
> Jeff


Specifically about the basic roamio, thats awesome you got the $99 deal.

A few pages back I posted about how I was denied that very request (to convert my current $9.99/month on my basic) of a $99 lifetime.

Customer since early 2006 so I don't have your tenure but I wonder if calling back again would be fruitful?

I'm seeing that most people are only getting $99 lifetime/all-in on the models above the basic, but you seem to buck that trend.

And I had bought my roamio basic directly from tivo originally (and transferred the $9.99/month from an old TivoHD ..which was $6.99/month but they said it had to bump up to $9.99 as it was a newer model).

Will give a call again and see what they say.


----------



## Hank

Are people getting the Roamio Basic "All-in" for $300 or $400? The device is $199, and PLS is another $199. Is anyone getting that deal for PLS for $99?


----------



## wackymann

I got a Roamio Pro through this promotion. I thought it was a great deal! This replaces my 4-tuner Tivo Premiere Elite, and that will in turn replace my ancient 2-tuner Series 3.

It came yesterday, and I was able to set up the cable card myself using Verizon's online activation website - pretty slick! I don't miss the days of having to schedule a Comcast tech to do the cable card install.


----------



## heifer624

*Just ordered a PRO for 632.48 with Slide Remote*

Status	Qty.	Description	Price	Total
Order Placed	1	TiVo Slide Pro Remote	$0.00	$0.00
Shipping total	$0.00
Tax	$0.00
Order total	$0.00

Status	Qty.	Description	Price	Total
Order Placed	1	Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Pro	$599.98	$599.98
Shipping total	$0.00
Tax	$32.50
Order total	$632.48


----------



## buscuitboy

TiVO is telling me the Roamio Plus is no longer available. The rep said they now only sell the Basic and Pro units. Anyone else getting told this?


----------



## elborak

buscuitboy said:


> TiVO is telling me the Roamio Plus is no longer available. The rep said they now only sell the Basic and Pro units. Anyone else getting told this?


http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10674656#post10674656
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10674880#post10674880
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10675615#post10675615
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10675872#post10675872
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10677519#post10677519
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10677543#post10677543


----------



## krkaufman

buscuitboy said:


> TiVO is telling me the Roamio Plus is no longer available. The rep said they now only sell the Basic and Pro units. Anyone else getting told this?


What the previous poster said.

Also, you may want to edit your post's subject line from "*No more pro*"


----------



## HerronScott

wackymann said:


> I got a Roamio Pro through this promotion. I thought it was a great deal! This replaces my 4-tuner Tivo Premiere Elite, and that will in turn replace my ancient 2-tuner Series 3.
> 
> It came yesterday, and I was able to set up the cable card myself using Verizon's online activation website - pretty slick! I don't miss the days of having to schedule a Comcast tech to do the cable card install.


Can you tell me what the manufacture date is on yours (see my post above)?

Scott


----------



## midnightmarauder

LightningBOLT said:


> Unless there is a clear program for that, I'd be weary of getting a CSR to extend that to the amazon buyer. When I spoke to the CSR he said the Roamio must be purchased from Tivo as I specifically asked him about buying the box from amazon. Is it worth the potential hassle to save $50? Not for me. To each their own.
> 
> I did buy the mini for $120 incl tax and ship from amazon, however.


Amazon has the older model for $90 free shipping


----------



## krkaufman

midnightmarauder said:


> Amazon has the older model for $90 free shipping


Good info. That's the lowest I've seen for the Mini v1. Additionally, v2 is sold out on Amazon, at the moment, and the v1 is listed as no longer available via Best Buy:


krkaufman said:


> A few links for quick price-checking at Amazon and Best Buy* for either version...
> Amazon: v1, v2
> BestBuy: v1, v2
> 
> * Remember to use the Best Buy Price-match Policy to get Amazon pricing.​


For those interested, see this *earlier post* attempting to clarify the differences between the Mini v1 & v2.


----------



## tarheelblue32

buscuitboy said:


> TiVO is telling me the Roamio Plus is no longer available. The rep said they now only sell the Basic and Pro units. Anyone else getting told this?


They only have the Basic and the Pro still for sale on their website. The Plus and the OTA have both been removed, so I would tend to believe them if they say they have no more of them left to sell.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs


----------



## Adam M. Costello

I just got off the phone with TiVo. They gave me the loyalty deal on the Roamio Pro with All-In (product lifetime) service ($600 plus tax), but refused to include a slide remote, even after I twice insisted that everyone on the forums was getting that.

Still, it's a lot better than $450+$600 (Amazon price plus regular price for All-In), or $400+$600 for a Bolt.

I currently have a TiVo HD with lifetime service that was activated almost 7 years ago. The TiVo website also lists my Series 1 with lifetime service, activated 14 years ago, as an "active" device, although it actually died several years ago. I don't know which one qualified me for the loyalty discount.


----------



## Tobashadow

What fun, felt like a fun game.

First call $199
Second Call $499
Third Call wanted to talk about the weather for five minutes then got me $99 with no problems.


----------



## tvmaster2

Tobashadow said:


> What fun, felt like a fun game.
> 
> First call $199
> Second Call $499
> Third Call wanted to talk about the weather for five minutes then got me $99 with no problems.


which machine?


----------



## drspringer

I called for lifetime on my OTA and they said they don't do it. I told them of the box I found on Amazon for $299 with a lifetime subscription and they agreed that I could buy that, cancel my existing box and get the lifetime service. But they won't upgrade. 

When I said that didn't make any sense I was again given the canned "We don't upgrade OTA boxes" line. 

I've already paid $180 for my first year, it would take me 20 months make back the difference if I buy the new box with lifetime. I'm sure I'll be using it two years from now, unless something else comes along in that time.

I'm not sure if the math works out well enough to make the switch.


----------



## dhoward

I still have not got a clear answer. Are people getting the $99 lifetime on Roamio units they already own or only for new purchases. If they are getting this price for units they already have, other then Premier, then how are they doing it? I have been with Tivo since 2000 and have tried 5 times to get them to change my monthly, on a base Roamio, to lifetime for $99. They only offer me the fantastic $600 dollar all in plan. Which is way not worth it.


----------



## aaronwt

So I have a Roamio BAsic from 2013 that is on a $6.95 a month deal. The $6.95 got moved over from a Premiere and I paid $99 to put the Premiere on lifetime. With the deals now, would Tivo put Lifetime All In on that Roamio for $99?


----------



## wildhog

I just called. They said I could get the deal on my series 3 but not Roamio. ):


----------



## dhoward

That is exactly what they told me. They were very polite but firm. Yet someone in an earlier thread said they got it. I would like to know how.


----------



## Tobashadow

tvmaster2 said:


> which machine?


Premiere, my last non lifetime box


----------



## aaronwt

Tobashadow said:


> Premiere, my last non lifetime box


Wow! That is weird. I just saw your sig. My GF got diagnosed with cancer a little over a year ago. Doing good now though after chemo and radiation. But her Birthday is February 10th. Which is what caught my eye.

Anyway on topic I guess based on the last few posts that i would not be able to get $99 lifetime All In on my $6.95 a month Roamio.


----------



## Tobashadow

aaronwt said:


> Wow! That is weird. I just saw your sig. My GF got diagnosed with cancer a little over a year ago. Doing good now though after chemo and radiation. But her Birthday is February 10th. Which is what caught my eye.
> 
> Anyway on topic I guess based on the last few posts that i would not be able to get $99 lifetime All In on my $6.95 a month Roamio.


Can't hurt to play customer service rodeo!


----------



## HD_Dude

Hank said:


> Are people getting the Roamio Basic "All-in" for $300 or $400? The device is $199, and PLS is another $199. Is anyone getting that deal for PLS for $99?


Bought one today. $199 for the basic (I have a mountain house with just HD antenna) and $199 for service.

I had already bought the Pro earlier in the week for $499/$99 lifetime, and I tried to get the $99 for the basic. Nope. They said the $99 was because the Pro was a more expensive machine.

Makes sense.


----------



## HD_Dude

buscuitboy said:


> TiVO is telling me the Roamio Plus is no longer available. The rep said they now only sell the Basic and Pro units. Anyone else getting told this?


I was told exactly that by the Tivo team when I called.


----------



## Hank

HD_Dude said:


> Bought one today. $199 for the basic (I have a mountain house with just HD antenna) and $199 for service.
> 
> I had already bought the Pro earlier in the week for $499/$99 lifetime, and I tried to get the $99 for the basic. Nope. They said the $99 was because the Pro was a more expensive machine.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Torino

How are you getting a pro with lifetime for 600? They are listed at 599 and with the loyalty deal would that not add 99.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Torino said:


> How are you getting a pro with lifetime for 600? They are listed at 599 and with the loyalty deal would that not add 99.


The $599 price includes the 1 year of "free" service. The Pro is $499 without service, so for the special $99 lifetime deal it's $499+$99.


----------



## krkaufman

Torino said:


> How are you getting a pro with lifetime for 600? They are listed at 599 and with the loyalty deal would that not add 99.


Nope. The retail price for the Pro, following the release of the BOLT, dropped to $499.99. *The trick is to select the monthly service option *and NOT the "1-year of service included" option.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs


----------



## HerronScott

HerronScott said:


> One interesting thing is that the manufacture date is October 25, 2014. They did not mention anything about it being a refurbished unit and everything about it seems new (box including tag with matching TSN number).
> 
> Anyone else get a Roamio Pro recently and note the manufacture date?
> 
> Scott


Anyone else that recently got a Roamio Pro as part of this loyalty deal that can report their manufacture date?

Scott


----------



## opus472

HerronScott said:


> Anyone else that recently got a Roamio Pro as part of this loyalty deal that can report their manufacture date?


Not sure where to find the mfg date (looked in system info). I was surprised to see it's made in Mexico, seems kinda unusual.


----------



## LightningBOLT

opus472 said:


> Not sure where to find the mfg date (looked in system info). I was surprised to see it's made in Mexico, seems kinda unusual.


Tons of electronics are now made in Mexico, especially TVs. Heck, major auto manufacturers are building there and selling in the US. Mexico has become a China strong competitor.


----------



## CraigK

opus472 said:


> Not sure where to find the mfg date (looked in system info). I was surprised to see it's made in Mexico, seems kinda unusual.


It should be on the white label on the back of the Roamio that has the TSN on it.

Right under the words "Made in Mexico"


----------



## HD_Dude

krkaufman said:


> Nope. The retail price for the Pro, following the release of the BOLT, dropped to $499.99. *The trick is to select the monthly service option *and NOT the "1-year of service included" option.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs


Or you can call them. When I did the very helpful people said the loyalty bonuses are available to those who have owned TiVos for 5 years or more.

I guess the database would know that too if you buy online. But I prefer talking to a person, who verifies, 'yep, you qualify.'

BTW, every person I spoke to there said this ends tomorrow, October 31.


----------



## aaronwt

opus472 said:


> Not sure where to find the mfg date (looked in system info). I was surprised to see it's made in Mexico, seems kinda unusual.


In May/June 2004 when the DirectV HD TIVo came out(HR10-250). I remember they did a small run in the US and then switched production to mexico. My first couple of boxes were US made and then my third one was from Mexico.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

dhoward said:


> I still have not got a clear answer. Are people getting the $99 lifetime on Roamio units they already own?


Yes.

I just got $99 lifetime on my Roamio Basic I bought a few months after the Roamio line was introduced.


----------



## aaronwt

chicagobrownblue said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just got $99 lifetime on my Roamio Basic I bought a few months after the Roamio line was introduced.


I guess I'll try calling them tonight. My problem is that my Roamio Basic from 2103 is on a $6.95 a month plan. So i'm guessing they would be less likely to give me a deal with that very low monthly rate. But that low monthly rate is also the reason I keep the Roamio Basic.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

aaronwt said:


> I guess I'll try calling them tonight. My problem is that my Roamio Basic from 2103 is on a $6.95 a month plan. So i'm guessing they would be less likely to give me a deal with that very low monthly rate. But that low monthly rate is also the reason I keep the Roamio Basic.


I'm on monthly rate pre-paid annually. The $99 is, I think, less than what my renewal for one year was going to be. My Roamio Basic is on a coax surge protector.


----------



## dhoward

chicagobrownblue said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just got $99 lifetime on my Roamio Basic I bought a few months after the Roamio line was introduced.


How did you do it? I have tried csr roulette 5 times and have had absolutely no success. Is there a magic word you used?


----------



## krkaufman

HD_Dude said:


> Or you can call them. When I did the very helpful people said the loyalty bonuses are available to those who have owned TiVos for 5 years or more.
> 
> I guess the database would know that too if you buy online. But I prefer talking to a person, who verifies, 'yep, you qualify.'
> 
> BTW, every person I spoke to there said this ends tomorrow, October 31.


Not really a question of "or call them." You *have* to call TiVo to get the loyalty discount.

The previous post was merely to educate the target of the reply as to the current retail price of the Roamio Pro, sans service plan.


----------



## gothaggis

i tried to get the $99 deal for my roamio that i bought on launch day (and i've been a customer for 6 years) they said there was no way, and there isn't even a way for them to add just the $99 deal in their system, that it has to be bundled with a new unit. I told them people reported online otherwise and was told its just not possible.


----------



## Tobashadow

gothaggis said:


> i tried to get the $99 deal for my roamio that i bought on launch day (and i've been a customer for 6 years) they said there was no way, and there isn't even a way for them to add just the $99 deal in their system, that it has to be bundled with a new unit. I told them people reported online otherwise and was told its just not possible.


Call back, took me four total times, the first person told me that lifetime is no longer available for any unit. I just hung up and redialled.


----------



## boykster

Just snagged a Roamio Pro + lifetime for $500+100 to replace my aging TivoHDs that will soon be useless when comcast moves to MPEG4. I'll snag a mini to replace the second one and piggy back off of the tuners in the Roamio Pro.

was pretty painless just called and asked if they had any incentives to upgrade and she offered this option or a standard roamio for $200+200 for lifetime.


----------



## BB3

Still working as of 10/30 except they are out of the Plus and only have the Basic and Pro models available. Ordered 2 and they threw in a slide remote. Very easy transaction and a very helpful and knowledgeable CSR. About to become a 5 Tivo household. Hopefully, that won't lead to buyers remorse at not getting a Bolt but I swear the thing just looks funny. Anyone looking for an old working Series 2 with lifetime?


----------



## aaronwt

I just tried a couple of people. The first one said no. The second one said the $99 was for the upper end boxes and that maybe i could get lifetime for $199 on the ROamio basic. So I just left it at that. It's only $6.95 a month so I don't mind paying that indefinitely. But if they had offered the $99 for lifetime on it I would have taken them up on it.


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> I just tried a couple of people. The first one said no. The second one said the $99 was for the upper end boxes and that maybe i could get lifetime for $199 on the ROamio basic. So I just left it at that. It's only $6.95 a month so I don't mind paying that indefinitely. But if they had offered the $99 for lifetime on it I would have taken them up on it.


Just called and got the same response, no $99, but $199 was offered for a Basic. Or I could lower it from $9.99 to $6.95 and I went with that instead. My thinking is that at $6.95 it would take me out to Feb/Mar of 2018(199/7=28 mos) and I would very likely have a newer, 6+ tuner Bolt way before then so the PLS at $199 didn't seem that great a value.

Like you, if they had offered the $99 I would have gone with that as well over the $6.95.

That $6.95 price reminds me of the old days!


----------



## murgatroyd

Just ordered a Roamio basic but couldn't get a deal on service for the TiVoHD.

I feel disloyal to my TiVoHD.


----------



## daveak

Any chance of $99 lifetime on a TiVo Premiere XL?


----------



## dlgamble

daveak said:


> Any chance of $99 lifetime on a TiVo Premiere XL?


I called to cancel service on my old Premiere 4. She ask why I wanted to cancel. I told her I was tired of paying $15 a month. I was immediately offered $99 lifetime and a free month to think about it.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

dhoward said:


> How did you do it? I have tried csr roulette 5 times and have had absolutely no success. Is there a magic word you used?


I just called TiVo and asked for the $99 Lifetime. It is showing up on my TiVo account. I activated my first TiVo in 2007. They might require a 5 year record with TiVo to get this deal.


----------



## dhoward

My first activation was in 2000 so I easily meet the five year requirement. Glad you got it but after five tries I am going to take a break.

This was for a Roamio right?


----------



## mumpower

chicagobrownblue said:


> I just called TiVo and asked for the $99 Lifetime. It is showing up on my TiVo account. I activated my first TiVo in 2007. They might require a 5 year record with TiVo to get this deal.


Can you please clarify something for me? I just literally got off the phone with the TiVo cancellation department. After initially quoting me $599 as my customer loyalty price, they eventually settled on $199 when I asked to speak to a supervisor.

I wasn't emphatic about this anyway since we're cord cutters. While I've been a customer since the 90s, three TiVos don't really help us in the cloud era. I was a bit surprised by the sheer volume of resistance, however.

The supervisor who later said she was also the cancellation department read the thread and denied that this offer existed. She says that it ended in September and that $199 is the price for the Roamio. She *specifically* read your posts and told me that you're saying you got the $99 deal a while ago. I'm interpreting your comments differently.

I'm doing an Amazing Race recap, and I already wasted an hour on this, so I told her I had to go. I'm curious, though.

Are you saying you got the $99 Roamio deal *today* or a long time ago?


----------



## LightningBOLT

CraigK said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> I called this morning and was offered the Plus for $500 and Pro for $700. We will have ten years with TiVo next month. Didn't have to plead my case for anything and I took the Pro for $500 + tax and free shipping.
> 
> I had waited until the Bolt came out to see what it offered, but didn't like the 4 tuners and white color. Like most folks here, I didn't expect Lifetime to jump and MSD to disappear so I'm quite happy with this deal. I would have had to eventually face the Comcast MPEG-4 issue on our TiVo HD so this works good for me.
> 
> Thanks again.


Awesome. I'm glad this thread helped you and others.


----------



## LightningBOLT

mumpower said:


> Can you please clarify something for me? I just literally got off the phone with the TiVo cancellation department. After initially quoting me $599 as my customer loyalty price, they eventually settled on $199 when I asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I wasn't emphatic about this anyway since we're cord cutters. While I've been a customer since the 90s, three TiVos don't really help us in the cloud era. I was a bit surprised by the sheer volume of resistance, however.
> 
> The supervisor who later said she was also the cancellation department read the thread and denied that this offer existed. She says that it ended in September and that $199 is the price for the Roamio. She *specifically* read your posts and told me that you're saying you got the $99 deal a while ago. I'm interpreting your comments differently.
> 
> I'm doing an Amazing Race recap, and I already wasted an hour on this, so I told her I had to go. I'm curious, though.
> 
> Are you saying you got the $99 Roamio deal *today* or a long time ago?


It seems clear to me that he just got the $99 deal this month. It reads as if he purchased the Roamio a couple of years ago (a few months after its release) and has been on the $99 yearly plan until he just got the $99 lifetime deal.


----------



## mumpower

LightningBOLT said:


> It seems clear to me that he just got the $99 deal this month. It reads as if he purchased the Roamio a couple of years ago (a few months after its release) and has been on the $99 yearly plan until he just got the $99 lifetime deal.


I completely agree but since TiVo customer service employees are interpreting it differently, I would sincerely appreciate his confirmation (or denial).


----------



## LightningBOLT

mumpower said:


> I completely agree but since TiVo customer service employees are interpreting it differently, I would sincerely appreciate his confirmation (or denial).


I find it amusing that the tivo supe is basing their decision on what someone wrote on a message board. Either they have the deal or they don't.

Several claim to have upgraded their existing Roamio to the $99 lifetime plan yet the tivo supe is focusing on one board member and then interpreting his posts incorrectly.

Maybe I'm missing something but it seems cut and dry.

It is possible that the tivo subscribers who have reported their existing Roamios getting the $99 lifetime deal this month, without purchasing a new Roamio, have some account quirk that unlocks the deal for them (ie military, years of service, place of purchase, type of current plan, etc). Or maybe, and it is very likely, that it is simply a game of CSR roulette.


----------



## gabby98

mumpower said:


> Can you please clarify something for me? I just literally got off the phone with the TiVo cancellation department. After initially quoting me $599 as my customer loyalty price, they eventually settled on $199 when I asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I wasn't emphatic about this anyway since we're cord cutters. While I've been a customer since the 90s, three TiVos don't really help us in the cloud era. I was a bit surprised by the sheer volume of resistance, however.
> 
> The supervisor who later said she was also the cancellation department read the thread and denied that this offer existed. She says that it ended in September and that $199 is the price for the Roamio. She *specifically* read your posts and told me that you're saying you got the $99 deal a while ago. I'm interpreting your comments differently.
> 
> I'm doing an Amazing Race recap, and I already wasted an hour on this, so I told her I had to go. I'm curious, though.
> 
> Are you saying you got the $99 Roamio deal *today* or a long time ago?


I got the deal within the last 7 - 9 days. I purchased both my roamio (basics) some time ago but have been with tivo at least 10 years. It's strange that they are being so difficult/unclear on the terms of this deal. I didn't really argue or press about it. I just asked and received.


----------



## Tobashadow

I'm starting to think that they are like the XM operators and get a commission on sales and have multiple options they can use and some will shoot for the bottom to get more sales and others will want high kick back on every sale.


----------



## foghorn2

Tivo = Siruis XM

Sad


----------



## DevdogAZ

Why are people referring TiVo CSRs to this thread? There is nothing official about this forum and there's certainly nothing binding created by what people have posted here. This could be an entire thread of 1,000 posts saying that people got the $99 deal on their previously-purchased Roamios this week and that would still be totally irrelevant to the TiVo CSRs.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

chicagobrownblue said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just got $99 lifetime on my Roamio Basic I bought a few months after the Roamio line was introduced.


10/28/2015 $99 Lifetime on my TiVo Roamio Basic purchased November 2013 from Best Buy for $149 via price match with an Amazon ad plus a $50 Best Buy gift certificate.



dhoward said:


> How did you do it? I have tried csr roulette 5 times and have had absolutely no success. Is there a magic word you used?


Before I bought the Roamio I asked TiVo if I could transfer my pre-paid monthly Premiere plan to a new Roamio Basic. CSR #1 said yes. When I called to activate, CSR #2 said no. I had CSR #2 check the notes on my account and then she did transfer the pre-paid annual contract to my new Roamio. So, my Roamio appears to have been initially activated on the date of my Premiere activation. This may be the magic that makes my account different or I've been paying prepaid annual service for many years.


----------



## dhoward

Ok. Thank you very much for shedding some light on this.


----------



## gabby98

chicagobrownblue said:


> Before I bought the Roamio I asked TiVo if I could transfer my pre-paid monthly Premiere plan to a new Roamio Basic. CSR #1 said yes. When I called to activate, CSR #2 said no. I had CSR #2 check the notes on my account and then she did transfer the pre-paid annual contract to my new Roamio. So, my Roamio appears to have been initially activated on the date of my Premiere activation. This may be the magic that makes my account different or I've been paying prepaid annual service for many years.


Now that you mention it...I think I did something similar with the service date on one of my Roamios. Right before I sold one of my old Premiere devices


----------



## Hank

Last year I transferred my grandfathered lifetime S1 sub to a new Roamio, and ended up with this, which I thought was kinda funny.


----------



## innocentfreak

Has anyone heard if they are extending it? I was thinking of grabbing a Pro for my sister for Xmas, but I hate to buy it this early.


----------



## jonw747

Tobashadow said:


> I'm starting to think that they are like the XM operators and get a commission on sales and have multiple options they can use and some will shoot for the bottom to get more sales and others will want high kick back on every sale.


Pretty standard for a commission based sales-force, as are monthly quotas and bonuses.

And guess what?

It's the end of the month.


----------



## LightningBOLT

DevdogAZ said:


> Why are people referring TiVo CSRs to this thread? There is nothing official about this forum and there's certainly nothing binding created by what people have posted here. This could be an entire thread of 1,000 posts saying that people got the $99 deal on their previously-purchased Roamios this week and that would still be totally irrelevant to the TiVo CSRs.


Apparently that's not entirely true if tivo CSR hopped on here to check it out.

Of course, this forum isn't official nor binding. Who said it is?

But if your CSR isn't aware of a deal then it can only help your case. It doesn't always work but in some cases it has. Unless you are willing to call tivo for members posting here maybe it will be a good idea to not care so much about how they interact with the CSR.


----------



## Joe01880

LightningBOLT said:


> It seems clear to me that he just got the $99 deal this month. It reads as if he purchased the Roamio a couple of years ago (a few months after its release) and has been on the $99 yearly plan until he just got the $99 lifetime deal.


I just bought (Friday 10/30/15) a new Roamio DVR (4 tuner) with Lifetime Service from a supervisor from the TiVo facility in Texas to be exact and was there is no $99 deal on previously purchased Roamio's.. at least not for me I guess.
I was trying to get the deal on my Roamio Pro that's on grandfathered $99 yearly renewal. She also told me the $99 yearly deal isn't offered any more at all. I do not know how much truth there is to that but that's what I was told and my experience with attempting to get $99 LTS on my Roamio Pro. YMMV!

I did get what I consider a sweet deal on the new Roamio I bought tho.


----------



## Restlessmonkey

Picked up a Pro two weeks ago. Manufacture date is March 25, 2015.


----------



## HerronScott

Restlessmonkey said:


> Picked up a Pro two weeks ago. Manufacture date is March 25, 2015.


Thanks! So not as old as mine but still not recent either.

Scott


----------



## opus472

Restlessmonkey said:


> Picked up a Pro two weeks ago. Manufacture date is March 25, 2015.


Where would I find the mfg date?


----------



## Restlessmonkey

opus472 said:


> Where would I find the mfg date?


Manufacture date is on a label on the back of the Roamio just above the power connector. 
YMMV


----------



## HerronScott

opus472 said:


> Where would I find the mfg date?


CraigK had replied to your other post asking this as well on the 30th.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10683364#post10683364

Scott


----------



## krkaufman

So, seeing as we've passed October 31st, has anyone verified that the $99 "loyalty" discount has come to an end?


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> So, seeing as we've passed October 31st, has anyone verified that the $99 "loyalty" discount has come to an end?


or if Roamio Plus machines magically appear in the Tivo store this week?


----------



## opus472

tvmaster2 said:


> or if Roamio Plus machines magically appear in the Tivo store this week?


I returned a Plus last week, might be available for you!


----------



## opus472

Just cancelled the HD service after purchasing a Pro, they offered 2 months free service but that was it. I was kinda hoping for a Moca adapter and maybe a new car. Oh well


----------



## tvmaster2

opus472 said:


> Just cancelled the HD service after purchasing a Pro, they offered 2 months free service but that was it. I was kinda hoping for a Moca adapter and maybe a new car. Oh well


did they at least offer a Moca Cappucino?


----------



## nyjklein

gabby98 said:


> I got the deal within the last 7 - 9 days. I purchased both my roamio (basics) some time ago but have been with tivo at least 10 years. It's strange that they are being so difficult/unclear on the terms of this deal. I didn't really argue or press about it. I just asked and received.


Same here. No arguing or cajoling. First call. Just told the CSR that I had "enough Roamios" already so I didn't need anymore even with the great deal. Then asked politely for the $99 lifetime/aka All-in on my two annual plan Roamios.

Jeff


----------



## mumpower

nyjklein said:


> Same here. No arguing or cajoling. First call. Just told the CSR that I had "enough Roamios" already so I didn't need anymore even with the great deal. Then asked politely for the $99 lifetime/aka All-in on my two annual plan Roamios.
> 
> Jeff


It's maddening that other people are getting this without effort yet when I tried, I got pushback to the point that the agent grew combative about the interpretation of a TivoCommunity post. Then again, she was clearly quite sick and maybe that impacted the situation.

To a larger point, it's amazing to me that when I call TiVo and effectively say "I'll either give you $300 today or no money on these three TiVos ever again," they choose the no money option, giving me tremendous resistance about it in the process. I would've considered a lower monthly fee, but that wasn't even suggested. The whole situation was so strange.

Thanks for the information, everyone.


----------



## krkaufman

It seems like the instances where people are getting extraordinary lifetime deals are being vastly overblown. I've only seen 1-3 people reporting such occurrences, and it seems just as likely that it was CSR error that allowed the deals to happen as any sort of change in policy or super-secret deal that you just need to know the verbal handshake to receive.


----------



## innocentfreak

krkaufman said:


> So, seeing as we've passed October 31st, has anyone verified that the $99 "loyalty" discount has come to an end?


When I called on 10/31, they told me through the end of the year since the Pro is still in production. They also said it could be cut off at any time though if they have a limit. I figured I would wait since it will be a gift for Xmas and worst case if they don't have it still I just don't buy them a TiVo.


----------



## unitron

opus472 said:


> Just cancelled the HD service after purchasing a Pro, they offered 2 months free service but that was it. I was kinda hoping for a Moca adapter and maybe a new car. Oh well


Shoulda asked for $99 lifetime on the HD, 'cause now it can't be re-subscribed by anybody ever again.


----------



## opus472

unitron said:


> Shoulda asked for $99 lifetime on the HD, 'cause now it can't be re-subscribed by anybody ever again.


That would amount to a charitable contribution, since I have no interest in a second unit.

Tivo sent this confirmation, for what it's worth (possibly not much): "If after cancellation you wish to reactivate service on this TiVo device, you can do so at any time..."


----------



## aaronwt

unitron said:


> Shoulda asked for $99 lifetime on the HD, 'cause now it can't be re-subscribed by anybody ever again.


Once there is lifetime on it there would be no new subscription to get. I thought they said lifetime units could still be transferred though.


----------



## opus472

Mfg date on a Pro purchased a couple weeks ago: 10/25/14


----------



## HerronScott

opus472 said:


> Mfg date on a Pro purchased a couple weeks ago: 10/25/14


Interesting. Same as mine.

So where have these units been hiding all this time?

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

So wonder if this really ended on 10/31. No new reports of anyone buying one with this deal since then.

Scott


----------



## JustAllie

I'm a 15-year TiVo customer in the middle of getting a new Roamio Pro with lifetime for $499.99 + $100 lifetime + free Slide remote for a total of $599.99 plus sales tax. So the loyalty offer is still working at least. I did have to prompt the CS rep by mentioning the lifetime offer and again to add the remote, but she didn't hesitate to make these offers once prompted.


----------



## Joe01880

In the last week and a half I have called TiVo several times, I got a great deal on a base Roamio, a free MoCa adapter, not sure if I need one or not, and a free slide remote. No offers however for $99 LTS on my Roamio Pro.
If at first I don't succeed... I'll keep trying.


----------



## unitron

aaronwt said:


> *Once there is lifetime on it there would be no new subscription to get.* I thought they said lifetime units could still be transferred though.


That was kinda my point. Once he discontinued the sub on it, it became a boat anchor, whereas with the $99 lifetime, if he could have gotten it, it was available to use in a second room, give to a relative, sell for more than $99, et cetera.


----------



## unitron

opus472 said:


> That would amount to a charitable contribution, since I have no interest in a second unit.
> 
> Tivo sent this confirmation, for what it's worth (possibly not much): "If after cancellation you wish to reactivate service on this TiVo device, you can do so at any time..."


As you can see from the communication the OP on this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10650306#post10650306

in another thread got from them, they're leaving out a very important part when communicating with others owners...



> However, if this TiVo device is a Series1, Series2 or Series3 DVR, then once your TiVo service on this device is cancelled, it no longer will be possible to reactivate service on this device.


----------



## LightningBOLT

JustAllie said:


> I'm a 15-year TiVo customer in the middle of getting a new Roamio Pro with lifetime for $499.99 + $100 lifetime + free Slide remote for a total of $599.99 plus sales tax. So the loyalty offer is still working at least. I did have to prompt the CS rep by mentioning the lifetime offer and again to add the remote, but she didn't hesitate to make these offers once prompted.


good news


----------



## SVTarHeel

krkaufman said:


> So, seeing as we've passed October 31st, has anyone verified that the $99 "loyalty" discount has come to an end?


This is my question as well. I have been away from the forums for several weeks and missed this. I tried getting discounted lifetime on a Premiere last night and was unable to get anything less than full price. I'd be willing to pick up a used Roamio, upgrade the hard drive, etc., if this was a likely option.


----------



## krkaufman

SVTarHeel said:


> I'd be willing to pick up a *used Roamio*, upgrade the hard drive, etc., if this was a likely option.


Used units are not part of the "loyalty" special. New units only, purchased directly from TiVo. Probably want to do a bit of reading through this thread.


----------



## nickg420

What if you bought a Refurb and are currently on the 2 year Agreement. Any chance of moving to Lifetime for $99?

I doubt it...Just wondering...


----------



## jscolton

LightningBOLT said:


> good news


For what it's worth, I was also able to get a Tivo Roamio Pro with lifetime service for $599 today. So it's still going on. And thanks to this thread I got a slide remote thrown in for free. 

Added info: I had to upgrade due to a change in Comcast HD encoding in my area. I led with that info. I've been a Tivo customer for 7 or 8 years. (My old Tivo is a series 3 HD, also with Lifetime.)


----------



## MikeekiM

nickg420 said:


> What if you bought a Refurb and are currently on the 2 year Agreement. Any chance of moving to Lifetime for $99?
> 
> I doubt it...Just wondering...


I doubt it as well...

I think the only time you can get $99.00 lifetime as part of a loyalty deal is if it is bundled with a hardware purchase... I don't think TiVo has ever sold a lifetime service package at loyalty prices for a receiver that has already been activated...

That said, it doesn't stop you from buying a new box with lifetime service and doing some cost recovery on your existing box on eBay or Craigslist...


----------



## samccfl99

I hope when the Bolt Pro comes out that they will give me a LS on my Roamio Pro, OR ELSE I WILL NOT BUY IT....I will not be paying 2 monthly service fees. Also it is very sad that even after paying $1400 in equipment and monthly charges that if I cancel my monthly on my RP that I will not even be able to transfer recordings back and forth, IF I EVER GET A BOLT...


----------



## csiddens

Just upgraded today as well... S3 with some partial recording issues, so upgraded to roamio pro, plus free slide, for $599. I did ask about any deals on lifetime for my other roamio plus, but none were available.


----------



## NeitherSparky

jscolton said:


> For what it's worth, I was also able to get a Tivo Roamio Pro with lifetime service for $599 today. So it's still going on. And thanks to this thread I got a slide remote thrown in for free.
> 
> Added info: I had to upgrade due to a change in Comcast HD encoding in my area. I led with that info. I've been a Tivo customer for 7 or 8 years. (My old Tivo is a series 3 HD, also with Lifetime.)


I got a Roamio Basic directly from Tivo, with all that about Comcast and having a series 3 HD with lifetime being true for me also (and I've been a customer since the series 2, so a long time) but they would only give me lifetime for $200, and no free remote.  Yes I told them about this discussion. I guess it really just depends on who you get on the phone. Or maybe if I'd bought a more expensive box they would have given me a better deal...I have no idea.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

MikeekiM said:


> I don't think TiVo has ever sold a lifetime service package at loyalty prices for a receiver that has already been activated..


They did for me last month. I bought my Roamio from Best Buy a few months after it was introduced. I was on pre-paid annual.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NeitherSparky said:


> I got a Roamio Basic directly from Tivo, with all that about Comcast and having a series 3 HD with lifetime being true for me also (and I've been a customer since the series 2, so a long time) but they would only give me lifetime for $200, and no free remote.  Yes I told them about this discussion. I guess it really just depends on who you get on the phone. Or maybe if I'd bought a more expensive box they would have given me a better deal...I have no idea.


The $99 lifetime is only for the Roamio Plus (no longer available) and the Roamio Pro. The $200 lifetime you got on the Roamio Basic is the best they've offered on a new version of that model recently.


----------



## MikeekiM

chicagobrownblue said:


> They did for me last month. I bought my Roamio from Best Buy a few months after it was introduced. I was on pre-paid annual.


Wow...that's pretty cool... So obviously the agents have some freedom to offer the lifetime service deal outside of a hardware bundle... Interesting...


----------



## dcdeadbeat

I don't know why people keep saying that you can't get the $99 Lifetime loyalty deal. I got it last month for both my Premiere (2 tuner) and for my Roamio Basic. I can also still get it for my HD but I am thinking of retiring it. They put a couple months of free service on the HD since they want me to give it to a friend or relative. If I stop the service, it can never be restarted on the HD.

I would have preferred to buy the Roamio Plus with the lifetime but they were already sold out. So I was at least glad that they would give me the deal for my existing Roamio Basic.

I think it is all about how you approach the CSR.


----------



## TivoJD

I also got $99 for a never activated TCD746320 Premiere offered to me at the end of October and I grabbed it, but what a nightmare to get it in place. The agent who offered $99 lifetime did not put in as lifetime, but rather $14.99 monthly. It took me 2 weeks and multiple calls to get it corrected. They had to "review the call" to make sure I was being truthful and even after that phone call where the rep said he certainly did hear that it was offered I had to call again and ask why still not changed before it finally was.


----------



## bmgoodman

TivoJD said:


> I also got $99 for a never activated TCD746320 Premiere offered to me at the end of October and I grabbed it, but what a nightmare to get it in place. The agent who offered $99 lifetime did not put in as lifetime, but rather $14.99 monthly. It took me 2 weeks and multiple calls to get it corrected. They had to "review the call" to make sure I was being truthful and even after that phone call where the rep said he certainly did hear that it was offered I had to call again and ask why still not changed before it finally was.


I tried 3 times to get $99 lifetime on a never-activated Premiere and was turned away each time! Customer Service Roulette.


----------



## dcdeadbeat

Most likely they will only do the $99 lifetime loyalty if the device was more than 2 or years old AND has had service continuously for the last 2 or more years. If you disconnect the device, you have to start over.



bmgoodman said:


> I tried 3 times to get $99 lifetime on a never-activated Premiere and was turned away each time! Customer Service Roulette.


----------



## pluto

Tivo csr me the $99.00 lifetime option on my Premier Xl today when I called. My monthly on this 2nd box was $12.95 montly. Long time Tivo user ( 2004 ). Hope to see a better deal for the Bolt with lifetime as an incentive to upgrade.

_________________________________________
Tivo HD -lifetime - 1tb hd upgrade
Tivo Premier XL - lifetime


----------



## samccfl99

dcdeadbeat said:


> Most likely they will only do the $99 lifetime loyalty if the device was more than 2 or years old AND has had service continuously for the last 2 or more years. If you disconnect the device, you have to start over.


They won't even do that. I tried many times. They could give a crap about us. They are just a greedy money sucking horrible software developing company!!!! I have paid them over $1400 in equipment and charges in the last almost 4 years. If there were any other alternative, I would tell them to jump in a lake (actually much worse than that).

I GUESS THEY DO NOT WANT TO SELL MORE TIVOS...INFURIATING!!! :down:


----------



## Anotherpyr

dcdeadbeat said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that you can't get the $99 Lifetime loyalty deal. I got it last month for both my Premiere (2 tuner) and for my Roamio Basic. I can also still get it for my HD but I am thinking of retiring it. They put a couple months of free service on the HD since they want me to give it to a friend or relative. If I stop the service, it can never be restarted on the HD.
> 
> I would have preferred to buy the Roamio Plus with the lifetime but they were already sold out. So I was at least glad that they would give me the deal for my existing Roamio Basic.
> 
> I think it is all about how you approach the CSR.


It was scheduled to end 10/31 so that is no surprise. The question has been could you still get it in November.


----------



## jonw747

Selling lifetime at $100 undermines the value of their $15/mon subscription and their ability to sell it at $600. It shouldn't surprise anyone that anything less than meeting the exact letter of their requirements for the loyalty deal is YMMV.

I'd much prefer they had a single lower price that everyone could take advantage of, but they're hardly the only company in the CE business that plays games with their pricing in order to attract customers, retain customers, prop up their distribution chain, and of course make the most profit they feel they can.


----------



## elborak

samccfl99 said:


> i tried many times. They could give a crap about us me.


ftfy


----------



## dahacker

The deal is still in effect. I don't know what the precise requirements are for the deal. I have been a TiVo customer since 2003. My account still has a couple series 2 and a series 3 lifetime Tivos attached to it despite having sold them long ago on EBay. I have had a Roamio Pro with lifetime for two years and have three Minis. I have no month to months on my account.

I'm in the market for a new TiVo since I'm insane and just put a contract on a beach condo in a Comcast market. Yesterday I called once and asked if they had a $99 deal on lifetime for long term TiVo customers when buying a new Roamio Pro. The customer rep immediately said yes. The deal was $499.99 for the Brand new Roamio Pro and $99.99 for the All-In-one-time service. I only paid tax on top of that and shipping was free. So the total cost was $629.98 for me.

This is a seriously good deal. I've saved thousands of dollars in cable company fees with lifetime Tivos over the years and at this price you can't go wrong.


----------



## dlfl

dahacker said:


> .........
> I'm in the market for a new TiVo since I'm insane and just put a contract on a beach condo in a Comcast market. Yesterday I called once and asked if they had a $99 deal on lifetime for long term TiVo customers when buying a new Roamio Pro. The customer rep immediately said yes. The deal was $499.99 for the Brand new Roamio Pro and $99.99 for the All-In-one-time service. I only paid tax on top of that and shipping was free. So the total cost was $629.98 for me.
> 
> This is a seriously good deal. I've saved thousands of dollars in cable company fees with lifetime Tivos over the years and at this price you can't go wrong.


A seriously good deal is getting a Roamio basic and lifetime for $300, which was available recently. What are you going to do with the Pro that couldn't be done with the basic Roamio?

I'm not convinced having your own DVR actually saves you much money (unless you are OTA only). I would like to see convincing proof that promotional bundles (which everyone has unless they are clueless) offering the same services without a DVR are substantially cheaper than those including a DVR. I know it isn't possible with my TWC provider.

The most significant motivations for using a TiVo DVR are the belief that Cable Co DVR's are junk and the streaming services (Netflix, Amazon etc.). And for that you give up VOD from your Cable co -- except possibly Comcast. Of course if you want to go OTA the comparison is entirely different. I'm glad my Roamio basic can be converted to OTA only -- security for the day I decide to cut the cord.


----------



## Wil

dlfl said:


> for that [Using Tivo] you give up VOD from your Cable co -- except possibly Comcast.


... and now Cox.


----------



## HerronScott

dlfl said:


> A seriously good deal is getting a Roamio basic and lifetime for $300, which was available recently. What are you going to do with the Pro that couldn't be done with the basic Roamio?.


Given the current pricing of All-in, I would agree with dahacker that it's a seriously good deal since it's $500 less than a new user cost. And as far as what can't be done with the basic Roamio (alone), there are the 2 extra tuners and built-in Stream.



dlfl said:


> I'm not convinced having your own DVR actually saves you much money (unless you are OTA only). I would like to see convincing proof that promotional bundles (which everyone has unless they are clueless) offering the same services without a DVR are substantially cheaper than those including a DVR. I know it isn't possible with my TWC provider.?.


That might be true for TWC but not necessarily the case for all cable companies. From what's being offered to me, Comcast's promotional packages are only for their Triple Play bundles including voice which I definitely don't want since my understanding is they install their voice gateway/cablemodem. The cost difference to use Comcast's DVR versus a TiVo with lifetime with our franchise is $20.45 per month (DVR service + HD Technology fee + Customer-owned-credit).



dlfl said:


> The most significant motivations for using a TiVo DVR are the belief that Cable Co DVR's are junk and the streaming services (Netflix, Amazon etc.). And for that you give up VOD from your Cable co -- except possibly Comcast..


Don't forget the ability to download and upload shows is important for some of us and as you mention Comcast and Cox now have VOD if you do use it. And the ability to upgrade to larger disks although I think some cable company DVR's allow you to add an external drive and cloud storage with Comcast's DVR may change that as a benefit.

Scott


----------



## jonw747

dlfl said:


> I'm not convinced having your own DVR actually saves you much money (unless you are OTA only). I would like to see convincing proof that promotional bundles (which everyone has unless they are clueless) offering the same services without a DVR are substantially cheaper than those including a DVR. I know it isn't possible with my TWC provider.


Not everyone wants to have to play games or battle with their cable company to get a deal competitive with new customer pricing.

I was paying $35/mon for a pair of FIOS DVR's before, and now I'm paying $5/mon for a 6-tuner M-Card for my Roamio Plus. $30/mon is pretty darn significant.

But yes, it all depends on your provider, your situation, and what you want out of your A/V system. TiVo is not a slam dunk in all cases, but with $100 price for lifetime, it sure approaches it. Far better deal than a Bolt for a machine that's still superior in many areas.


----------



## dlfl

HerronScott said:


> ......
> That might be true for TWC but not necessarily the case for all cable companies. From what's being offered to me, Comcast's promotional packages are only for their Triple Play bundles including voice which I definitely don't want since my understanding is they install their voice gateway/cablemodem. The cost difference to use Comcast's DVR versus a TiVo with lifetime with our franchise is $20.45 per month (DVR service + HD Technology fee + Customer-owned-credit).
> 
> ........
> 
> Don't forget the ability to download and upload shows is important for some of us and as you mention Comcast and Cox now have VOD if you do use it. ......
> 
> Scott


Hmm ... sounds like the moral of this story is don't have TWC cable! In addition to no significant savings for using your own DVR, and no VOD, TWC copy protects all but local broadcast stations. Unfortunately TWC is my only cable choice. I do get the impression I'm better off with TWC's internet, however. No data caps and always tests at the 30/5 I'm paying for.


jonw747 said:


> Not everyone wants to have to play games or battle with their cable company to get a deal competitive with new customer pricing.
> 
> I was paying $35/mon for a pair of FIOS DVR's before, and now I'm paying $5/mon for a 6-tuner M-Card for my Roamio Plus. $30/mon is pretty darn significant.
> .........


If I didn't play games every year I believe I'd be paying 50% more ($55) per month now. They try to increase it around 30% every year. Seems worth a ten minute call once a year to me. Of course they count on most people just going along. I wonder what they would do if everyone called in?


----------



## krkaufman

HerronScott said:


> Given the current pricing of All-in, I would agree with dahacker that it's a seriously good deal since it's $500 less than a new user cost. And as far as what can't be done with the basic Roamio (alone), there are the 2 extra tuners and built-in Stream.


Plus the built-in MoCA bridging capability, facilitating installation of TiVo Minis -- which is where the cost savings can really begin to add-up. Additionally, the ability to install a TiVo Mini, knowing that you won't be hit with a perpetual $10/month per-outlet charge, allows you to be more flexible in getting your DVR content where you want it! (Or, in a word...)


----------



## HerronScott

dlfl said:


> Hmm ... sounds like the moral of this story is don't have TWC cable! In addition to no significant savings for using your own DVR, and no VOD, TWC copy protects all but local broadcast stations. Unfortunately TWC is my only cable choice. I do get the impression I'm better off with TWC's internet, however. No data caps and always tests at the 30/5 I'm paying for.


I guess the savings question comes down to what is TWC charging you normally for the equivalent package that Comcast, Cox or FIOS charges you with the same equipment (or lack of equipment). Comcast only copy protects the pay movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Encore) so that would be a huge negative for me for TWC.

Although Comcast does have caps in some places for "testing", we don't have any here and same as you, bandwidth tests the same or higher for what you pay for.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman

HerronScott said:


> I guess the savings question comes down to what is TWC charging you normally for the equivalent package that Comcast, Cox or FIOS charges you with the same equipment (or lack of equipment). Comcast only copy protects the pay movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Encore) so that would be a huge negative for me for TWC.


TWC *does* make me much more grateful to Comcast. Wouldn't have thought it possible.



> Although Comcast does have caps in some places for "testing", we don't have any here and same as you, bandwidth tests the same or higher for what you pay for.


Yep, you'll typically see numbers near the "provisioned rates" for Comcast.


----------



## dahacker

dlfl said:


> A seriously good deal is getting a Roamio basic and lifetime for $300, which was available recently. What are you going to do with the Pro that couldn't be done with the basic Roamio?


1. I'm going to store six times as many shows.
2. I'm going to have 6 tuners vs 4, which means pretty much I don't have to ever worry about season pass priority. Nor will I usually have a problem with tuner availability for the Tivo Minis.
3. I'm going to connect to two Minis via MoCA.



dlfl said:


> I'm not convinced having your own DVR actually saves you much money (unless you are OTA only). I would like to see convincing proof that promotional bundles (which everyone has unless they are clueless) offering the same services without a DVR are substantially cheaper than those including a DVR. I know it isn't possible with my TWC provider.


For Verizon FIOS, there is substantial savings to use your own DVR. Equipment costs like DVRs are always separate. For Comcast, I will not be needing a high end triple pay package, so there will also be substantial savings. I will have no Comcast equipment at my second home. I will own the Cable Modem, Router, DVR, Tivo Minis outright. So I will be saving in the $30-$40 range per month with only maybe a $1000 initial outlay in costs for all of that equipment. So the break even period is about three years and all of my equipment will be superior in features and speed and will still have residual value when I want to upgrade further.



dlfl said:


> The most significant motivations for using a TiVo DVR are the belief that Cable Co DVR's are junk and the streaming services (Netflix, Amazon etc.). And for that you give up VOD from your Cable co -- except possibly Comcast. Of course if you want to go OTA the comparison is entirely different. I'm glad my Roamio basic can be converted to OTA only -- security for the day I decide to cut the cord.


Cable company VOD is pretty much unusable for me since commercials are included now. Cutting the cord does not appeal to me because of forced commercials with many streaming services and most of the streaming video quality (Netflix, Amazon, WatchESPN, etc) is severely inferior to even the outdated cable company broadcasts.


----------



## ncbill

The only triple-play here that includes the cable company's DVR costs $200/month (promotional rate, not including fees/taxes)

My triple-play promo after all fees/taxes is $105/month with a CableCard (includes a regular cableco box, not DVR).

Renting a cableco DVR is over $25/month after tax - so around $160/month (two TVs) w/o Tivo.

I use a base Roamio (w/ lifetime) but at the prices TWC charges for their DVRs even buying a brand new Bolt & paying for the annual subscription makes fiscal sense.


----------



## LightningBOLT

dahacker said:


> 1. I'm going to store six times as many shows.
> 2. I'm going to have 6 tuners vs 4, which means pretty much I don't have to ever worry about season pass priority. Nor will I usually have a problem with tuner availability for the Tivo Minis.
> 3. I'm going to connect to two Minis via MoCA.


Roamio Basic would be a poor solution for you. These are the same reasons I got a Plus.


----------



## jmerr74

LightningBOLT said:


> Roamio Basic would be a poor solution for you. These are the same reasons I got a Plus.


Me personally, I added 3TB to my Roamio Basic, should be enough storage for a lifetime. However I am worried about the tuners...with only three people in my house possibly watching TV at the same time I should be good, I hope. I didn't realize MOCA was a thing or I would have gotten the Plus...I had never heard of MOCA. I got some adapters on eBay though for a decent price. I have yet to hook it all up, maybe today or tomorrow...we shall see.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

dlfl said:


> Hmm ... sounds like the moral of this story is don't have TWC cable! In addition to no significant savings for using your own DVR, and no VOD, TWC copy protects all but local broadcast stations. Unfortunately TWC is my only cable choice. I do get the impression I'm better off with TWC's internet, however. No data caps and always tests at the 30/5 I'm paying for.
> 
> If I didn't play games every year I believe I'd be paying 50% more ($55) per month now. They try to increase it around 30% every year. Seems worth a ten minute call once a year to me. Of course they count on most people just going along. I wonder what they would do if everyone called in?


I have TWC and TiVo DVRs and the value is two fold - all the shows I want to record are there and in good quality. The move to all digital finally happened where I live so yeah the copy protect flags would be a hassle except I got a roamio Pro model and just stream the shows to my tablet or phone now. Do not even need to copy them ahead of time

the main win for me though is Netflix - being integrated into Tivo for instant watch is way better than VOD and then being able to rip my NETFLIX DVD rentals to my PC and then being able to watch those more recent movies at any TV in the house is a really nice feature. After watching I just delete the movie from my TiVo and PC and space is not an issue either


----------



## jonw747

dlfl said:


> If I didn't play games every year I believe I'd be paying 50% more ($55) per month now. They try to increase it around 30% every year. Seems worth a ten minute call once a year to me. Of course they count on most people just going along. I wonder what they would do if everyone called in?


*In my experience*, Verizon won't offer their new customer bonuses to existing customers. The "game" in that case is to cancel service and see what they offer, then if they don't pony up, to jump ship and switch providers for the next couple of years until they will offer their best deal.

They'll give me a discount if I commit to a 2 year deal, but it's not that much.

Similarly when I left DirecTv they didn't start making serious offers that would entice me to stay until I cancelled my account, and now the great deals to try to get me back keep rolling in every month.

Can't say I need the hassle of their stupid games. In neither case (Verizon nor DirectTv), was 10 minutes enough time to extract a significant deal.

For me.... YMMV!

btw, I wouldn't even think twice about snapping up the Pro at the promotional deal if I was in the market right now. I got the Plus which I upgraded to 6TB, so, I didn't need the Pro; but the Pro/Plus is a much better box than the base Roamio unless you think you might need OTA.

Better build, component outputs, 6 tuners, built-in MOCA, built-in Stream. If you want a whole home DVR, it's the one to get.

btw, my 6TB drive is reaching 50% full, and that's not including the suggestions which only took a month or two to fill the disk.


----------



## AppleWhat

I just wanted to let anyone that is interested that I called up Tivo yesterday (11/23/15) and acted naive about any deals out there for long time customers, really just to see what they said. I was offered the following deals without having to prompt the person on the phone:

1) Roamio Base (500GB HDD): 200 for the box, 200 for lifetime
2) Roamio Pro: 499 for the box, 99 for the lifetime service.

He said there were deals on the Bolts too, just not as good. I didnt even go down the path because I my main goal was the get the tivo with the most space.


----------



## krkaufman

AppleWhat said:


> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. I came across the same info in the 'Roamio Deals?' thread, but w/ a bit more detail. 
Re: BOLT: As a side note, the CSR stated that there aren't any current deals for the BOLT; the BOLT price remains $300 w/ 1st year of service included. (YMMV)​
Just to make sure the info gets spread far and wide, given the time constraint (end of November), I'm going to include the full text from my post in the Roamio deals thread...

-----


MrSinatra said:


> got this in email:


Thanks, Frank!!! This appears to be what was speculated previously, that the "loyalty" special threshold might eventually drop to "1 day."

Here's what I learned on the phone, prior to ordering my $600 All-In Roamio Pro...

This is *TiVo's "Thanksgiving Sale,"* for which there are TWO CLASSIFICATIONS:
*Existing Customers* (TiVo DVR owner seemingly of any duration) are eligible for the "loyalty" special; meaning...

$400 4-tuner base Roamio (new), with All-In/Lifetime service included
$600 6-tuner Roamio Pro (new), with All-In/Lifetime service included

Call TiVo at (877) 289-8486 for access to the above "Existing customer" deals.
*New customers* are eligible for (mostly) refurbished units with 1st year of service included (so similar to BOLT's pricing):

$200 4-tuner base Roamio (new), with 1st year of service included

$150 "renewed" 4-tuner base Roamio, with 1st year of service included
$300 "renewed" 6-tuner Roamio Plus, with 1st year of service included
$450 "renewed" 6-tuner Roamio Pro, with 1st year of service included

Online ordering available for "New customer" offers via this link:
https://www.tivo.com/sale/Thanksgiving or
https://www.tivo.com/sale/Holiday​

NOTE: _Free shipping*; but taxes apply._​
Call: *(877) 289-8486* (between 7am-7pm PT M-F, 8am-6pm PT S&S)

---
* probably everywhere except Hawaii, anyway!

edited to add: "renewed" base Roamio offer, online ordering links; correct refurb Pro price


----------



## HD_Dude

dahacker said:


> The deal is still in effect. I don't know what the precise requirements are for the deal. I have been a TiVo customer since 2003. My account still has a couple series 2 and a series 3 lifetime Tivos attached to it despite having sold them long ago on EBay. I have had a Roamio Pro with lifetime for two years and have three Minis. I have no month to months on my account.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new TiVo since I'm insane and just put a contract on a beach condo in a Comcast market. Yesterday I called once and asked if they had a $99 deal on lifetime for long term TiVo customers when buying a new Roamio Pro. The customer rep immediately said yes. The deal was $499.99 for the Brand new Roamio Pro and $99.99 for the All-In-one-time service. I only paid tax on top of that and shipping was free. So the total cost was $629.98 for me.
> 
> This is a seriously good deal. I've saved thousands of dollars in cable company fees with lifetime Tivos over the years and at this price you can't go wrong.


I agree. I bought the same unit from TiVo, and got the same great deal. $600 and change. The Pro is the way to go, if you can afford it.

Again, you could argue that the cheaper Roamio basic is better, but there's something to be said for having the best. More storage, and more tuners.

P.S. And by the way - the Pro is MUCH better looking. I have an OTA, and I like it, but it looks like a toy next to the Pro.


----------



## sar840t2

TiVO emailed me today about the $600 (all-in) Pro. I jumped on it.

I don't know if this email was only directed at customers with a certain tenure or not, but if it was I can confirm the threshold is now somewhere under 4 years.

More likely they sent this to all existing customers, so I don't feel special, but that's OK

And I failed in my attempt to talk her into throwing in a Slide Pro remote. Clearly my negotiation skills are lacking.


----------



## lessd

sar840t2 said:


> TiVO emailed me today about the $600 (all-in) Pro. I jumped on it.
> 
> I don't know if this email was only directed at customers with a certain tenure or not, but if it was I can confirm the threshold is now somewhere under 4 years.
> 
> More likely they sent this to all existing customers, so I don't feel special, but that's OK
> 
> And I failed in my attempt to talk her into throwing in a Slide Pro remote. Clearly my negotiation skills are lacking.


Just after the Bolt and the ALL-IN was announced (Oct 2an) I got a Lifetime Roamio Plus (+ slide remote) for $450, so TiVo has raised the price.

_*Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Plus $449.98 $449.98

Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $23.22 
Order total $473.20 
*_


----------



## krkaufman

sar840t2 said:


> I don't know if this email was only directed at customers with a certain tenure or not, but if it was I can confirm the threshold is now somewhere under 4 years.


Good point! I was able to take advantage of it *as a customer of 2 1/2 years* (5/14/2014).
TiVo Roamio Pro 11/24/2015 All-in one-time TiVo service fee
We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.​


sar840t2 said:


> And I failed in my attempt to talk her into throwing in a Slide Pro remote. Clearly my negotiation skills are lacking.


Ditto. It probably didn't help my case that, in my excitement to place the order, I neglected to begin negotiations on the Slide remote (or any other accessories) until my order had been placed and I was about to hang up the phone. So, yeah, the negotiation skillz could use some work, here, as well.


----------



## krkaufman

lessd said:


> Just after the Bolt and the ALL-IN was announced (Oct 2an) I got a Lifetime Roamio Plus (+ slide remote) for $450, so TiVo has raised the price.
> 
> _*Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Plus $449.98 $449.98
> 
> Shipping total $0.00
> Tax $23.22
> Order total $473.20
> *_


How does this indicate that TiVo has raised the price? It's not clear what you're comparing, given the Plus currently isn't available with a Lifetime plan.


----------



## HerronScott

lessd said:


> Just after the Bolt and the ALL-IN was announced (Oct 2an) I got a Lifetime Roamio Plus (+ slide remote) for $450, so TiVo has raised the price.
> 
> _*Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Plus $449.98 $449.98
> 
> Shipping total $0.00
> Tax $23.22
> Order total $473.20
> *_


Les,

Like krkaufman pointed out you are comparing the Plus to the Pro so not the same and they haven't raised the price since the Pro was the same price back then as well.

Scott


----------



## lessd

HerronScott said:


> Les,
> 
> Like krkaufman pointed out you are comparing the Plus to the Pro so not the same and they haven't raised the price since the Pro was the same price back then as well.
> 
> Scott


I mixed up the pro and plus my bad


----------



## singit

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread; I'm new to the community. I recently activated my (purch from Best Buy) Roamio Basic, for which (after negotiating) I received and took the offer for lifetime TiVo service at $199. Interested in expanding storage - looks like it has an external esata port - any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fernwood

I do not recommend external storage. It is very easy to update the internal storage, just plug and play. Seek out threads on this subject.


----------



## krkaufman

singit said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread; I'm new to the community. I recently activated my (purch from Best Buy) Roamio Basic, for which (after negotiating) I received and took the offer for lifetime TiVo service at $199. Interested in expanding storage - looks like it has an external esata port - *any recommendations?* Thanks in advance!


Looking here: Hard Drive Upgrade Info

... here: MFS Reformatter (mfsr)

... here: MFS Tools 3.2

for startz.


----------



## Welshdog

I have skimmed this thread. So I am to understand that this offers seems to be for people who have been on monthly subs and have been customers less than 4 years? I have pretty much exclusively used lifetime subs since Tivo Series 1, so I have no current monthly payment record.


----------



## HerronScott

Welshdog said:


> I have skimmed this thread. So I am to understand that this offers seems to be for people who have been on monthly subs and have been customers less than 4 years? I have pretty much exclusively used lifetime subs since Tivo Series 1, so I have no current monthly payment record.


No, it works fine for people that have only had lifetime. I had lifetime on 2 original S1's from 2000/2002 that I transferred to 2 S3 OLED's in 2006/2007 and recently purchased one of the Roamio Pros for $600 ($499.99 plus $99.99 lifetime service).

Scott


----------



## trippled

got roamio basic $411 w/life time, also i have many tivos and loyalty over 10 yrs, got mocha adapter and tivo usb dongle thrown in for free, be nice ask maybe they work w/you to get the sale. or ask for the slide remote and dongle and say you need dongle to work with new slide remote w/ primere or mini you have or are going to get. Again be nice, be patient, spark conversation, and they may or may not work with you. worth a try if buying. rep said they are selling roamios like hotcakes right now


----------



## krkaufman

trippled said:


> rep said they are selling roamios like hotcakes right now


That's great to hear! Thanks.

TCF is going to have to ramp-up hiring...


----------



## andyw715

Just placed an order for the all in pro.

I thought I missed the initial 10.31 rush but was pleasantly surprised that the offer was still available. 

No dice on a free slide remote. 

But interestingly no tax for NC shipment?


----------



## krkaufman

andyw715 said:


> Just placed an order for the all in pro.
> 
> I thought I missed the initial 10.31 rush but was pleasantly surprised that the offer was still available.


heh, you also bought it outside the previously announced deadline of November 30th. Good to hear.

And congrats.


----------



## LightningBOLT

andyw715 said:


> Just placed an order for the all in pro.
> 
> I thought I missed the initial 10.31 rush but was pleasantly surprised that the offer was still available.
> 
> No dice on a free slide remote.
> 
> But interestingly no tax for NC shipment?


Good to hear the deal is still on.

Has anyone seen this deal publicized anywhere at all?


----------



## krkaufman

LightningBOLT said:


> Good to hear the deal is still on.


Well, that was 8 days ago, and just 1 day after the supposed end of the Holiday sale, so it's difficult to say whether the "loyalty"-ish Lifetime/All-In sale is still ongoing.


----------



## pfiagra

krkaufman said:


> Well, that was 8 days ago, and just 1 day after the supposed end of the Holiday sale, so it's difficult to say whether the "loyalty"-ish Lifetime/All-In sale is still ongoing.


Under the "loyalty" deal, I purchased a $199 Roamio basic with $199 lifetime service on Dec 3rd. The CSR told me it was good "while supplies last".


----------



## jmz

I called twice last night (8 Dec) to try & get a Roamio Pro under this unadvertised deal. The first rep was adamant that I did not qualify no way, no how. I think the phone call lasted all of 20 seconds. The second rep put me on hold as soon as I told him what I wanted. The hold lasted several minutes to the point where I was ready to hang up. When he finally came back, I had the deal - Roamio Pro with Lifetime Service for $600 plus tax for a total of $648. He did say there was no longer a required time limit to be a Tivo customer on this deal. So yes, it is still available.


----------



## homersby

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place but been following along here trying to decide if I might buy an upgrade to my Premiere soon. Got an email yesterday for an all in Bolt at 699 and 799. Thoughts? I would have loved the Plus deal but as they are gone, not sure I need Pro and likely want more than basic Roamio.


----------



## tvmaster2

homersby said:


> Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place but been following along here trying to decide if I might buy an upgrade to my Premiere soon. Got an email yesterday for an all in Bolt at 699 and 799. Thoughts? I would have loved the Plus deal but as they are gone, not sure I need Pro and likely want more than basic Roamio.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm wondering the same - is a 3tb, 6-tuner Roamio a better deal at $600 than a 1tb, 4-tuner Bolt for $800.
> Why wouldn't the Roamio clearly be the better deal (oh, I don't need 4k)


----------



## jonw747

tvmaster2 said:


> homersby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place but been following along here trying to decide if I might buy an upgrade to my Premiere soon. Got an email yesterday for an all in Bolt at 699 and 799. Thoughts? I would have loved the Plus deal but as they are gone, not sure I need Pro and likely want more than basic Roamio.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm wondering the same - is a 3tb, 6-tuner Roamio a better deal at $600 than a 1tb, 4-tuner Bolt for $800.
> Why wouldn't the Roamio clearly be the better deal (oh, I don't need 4k)
> 
> 
> 
> It depends what you need/like. Personally, I'd still prefer the Roamio Pro at the same price as the Bolt (albeit 3TB still isn't big enough).
> 
> You could also hold out for the Bolt Pro if you're Premiere is still getting the job done.
Click to expand...


----------



## DevdogAZ

tvmaster2 said:


> I'm wondering the same - is a 3tb, 6-tuner Roamio a better deal at $600 than a 1tb, 4-tuner Bolt for $800.
> Why wouldn't the Roamio clearly be the better deal (oh, I don't need 4k)


To me, the analysis is:

Pros of the Roamio Pro with All-In for $600:
-Cheaper ($600 vs $800)
-More storage (3 TB vs 1 TB)
-More tuners (6 vs 4)
-More conventional case design

Pros of the Bolt 1TB with All-In for $800:
-Capable of recording and streaming 4K
-Ability to record both OTA and cable signals (Roamio only works with cable)
-Newer, more powerful hardware
-Commercial Skip mode (although supposedly this is coming to Roamio)

So ultimately, each user has to determine which of those factors are most important to them, and the analysis will be different for each person.


----------



## jonw747

We should probably have an official score card somewhere because when comparing the Bolt to the Roamio Plus/Pro you missed some items:

- stream support (6 simultaneous channels)
- component video output
- metal case, no bend, easy access to internals to service fan/hard drive
- 3.5" hard drive upgradeable to 6TB (without SMR technology)

And probably some others I'm missing as well.

Also, while TiVo has indicated that the Bolt will be able to record 4K over QAM, it's still unclear at this point if anyone will provide 4K over QAM.


----------



## lessd

jonw747 said:


> Also, while TiVo has indicated that the Bolt will be able to record 4K over QAM, it's still unclear at this point if anyone will provide 4K over QAM.


And you have to have a 4K HDTV to use that, and how many hours can you get with 4K recordings.


----------



## krkaufman

jonw747 said:


> We should probably have an official score card somewhere because when comparing the Bolt to the Roamio Plus/Pro you missed some items:
> 
> - stream support (6 simultaneous channels)
> - component video output
> - metal case, no bend, easy access to internals to service fan/hard drive
> - 3.5" hard drive upgradeable to 6TB (without SMR technology)
> ...


A few previously compiled pro/con lists from which to build...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10724969#post10724969
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10707707#post10707707

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10707464#post10707464
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10705460#post10705460


----------



## tvmaster2

pfiagra said:


> Under the "loyalty" deal, I purchased a $199 Roamio basic with $199 lifetime service on Dec 3rd. The CSR told me it was good "while supplies last".


How long did it take for the unit to be delivered, 3 days, a week, 2 weeks? Standard ground shipping?

thanks


----------



## krkaufman

tvmaster2 said:


> How long did it take for the unit to be delivered, 3 days, a week, 2 weeks? Standard ground shipping?


The Pro I ordered during the Holiday Sale arrived in a few days; in fact, a few days ahead of the expected delivery date when I placed the order. No special, expedited shipping.

edit: p.s. Ah, right, the order info is available under our TiVo account...
Ordered: Nov. 24th, 2:30pm
Shipped: Nov. 24th, 8:25pm (Texas)
Arrived: Nov. 27th, 12:32pm (Illinois)

Method: UPS Ground​_YMMV (especially since we're deeper into Xmas season)_


----------



## pfiagra

tvmaster2 said:


> How long did it take for the unit to be delivered, 3 days, a week, 2 weeks? Standard ground shipping?
> 
> thanks


Ordered 12/03/2015
Shipped: 12/04/2015 (Texas)
Ship Method: UPS Ground 4-6 Bus. Days
Delivered: 12/09/2015 (California)


----------



## krkaufman

tvmaster2 said:


> How long did it take for the unit to be delivered, 3 days, a week, 2 weeks? Standard ground shipping?


FYI... Just received this info in an email from TiVo:

*Subject:* Hurry! Less than 24 hours left to get your TiVo products by 12/25.

Order by noon PT on Dec. 17th, get it by Dec. 25th.​


----------



## tvmaster2

krkaufman said:


> FYI... Just received this info in an email from TiVo:
> 
> *Subject:* Hurry! Less than 24 hours left to get your TiVo products by 12/25.
> 
> Order by noon PT on Dec. 17th, get it by Dec. 25th.​


 I haven't got that email. You're special 
Thanks for the heads up. I guess they won't be bargaining tomorrow before 12pm PT


----------



## tvmaster2

Couldn't wait any longer for a Plus unit to come back in stock, as I've been trying for two months. Settled for the Pro promo, and yes, soft-talked them into a free slide remote. Didn't see myself needing 4K for the next five years, like to have component outputs for various distribution, and that non-stackable element of the Bolt still bugs me.
Guess it's time to sell a couple of Premieres....


----------



## rbendorf

tvmaster2 said:


> Couldn't wait any longer for a Plus unit to come back in stock, as I've been trying for two months. Settled for the Pro promo, and yes, soft-talked them into a free slide remote. Didn't see myself needing 4K for the next five years, like to have component outputs for various distribution, and that non-stackable element of the Bolt still bugs me.
> Guess it's time to sell a couple of Premieres....


I just called them up today and also locked in the Pro Lifetime deal with the slide remote. I was also looking for the Plus, but they are gone, and will probably no longer be offered. My Premiere is now almost 5 years old and it is time to move up. At present the Bolt does not appeal to me for various reasons, so I decided to go with the Roamio.


----------



## jonw747

lessd said:


> And you have to have a 4K HDTV to use that, and how many hours can you get with 4K recordings.


Well, technically you can shove a 5TB HD in to the Bolt, so, a fair amount is possible; and of course content is going to be limited in the short-term.

Still, I wouldn't bet on a Bolt being a long-term solution for 4K recording. There's just no way of knowing how things will play out.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jonw747 said:


> Well, technically you can shove a 5TB HD in to the Bolt, so, a fair amount is possible; and of course content is going to be limited in the short-term.
> 
> Still, I wouldn't bet on a Bolt being a long-term solution for 4K recording. There's just no way of knowing how things will play out.


Can you get a 5TB hard drive in a 2.5" form factor?


----------



## dansforest

pfiagra said:


> Under the "loyalty" deal, I purchased a $199 Roamio basic with $199 lifetime service on Dec 3rd. The CSR told me it was good "while supplies last".


I havent taken it yet but this was all that was offered. Guess i will have to do it.


----------



## SpeedNut

FYI got this deal on a Pro today (no slide remote though) and was offered a Bolt 500GB + Lifetime for $700.


----------



## gweempose

So is this deal basically going to run until they are out of stock on Roamio Pros? I'm very seriously considering buying one and selling my Premiere XL4 on eBay. Since I live in a market that has SkipMode on the Roamios, I figure I wouldn't be giving up much by not waiting for the Bolt Pro. I don't care at all about 4K. The only thing that worries me is the possibility that they will decide not to roll out SkipMode nationwide on the Roamios, and will instead yank SkipMode in the test markets. Do you guys think this is possible?


----------



## gespears

Even if they pulled it, the Roamio Pro is much nicer than the Premier. I replaced three premier two tuner units with a pro and minis and am very happy I did. Especially since I sold the premiers for enough to pay for the Roamio. I put a 6TB drive in and have never looked back.


----------



## gweempose

gespears said:


> Even if they pulled it, the Roamio Pro is much nicer than the Premier. I replaced three premier two tuner units with a pro and minis and am very happy I did. Especially since I sold the premiers for enough to pay for the Roamio. I put a 6TB drive in and have never looked back.


Oh, I agree that the Roamios are superior to the Premieres, and I really could use those two extra tuners. The problem is that once you have SkipMode, you get spoiled. If I thought there was a chance they would take away SkipMode on the Roamios, I'd rather wait for the Bolt Pro.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

gweempose said:


> ... that they will decide not to roll out SkipMode nationwide on the Roamios, and will instead yank SkipMode in the test markets. Do you guys think this is possible?


I'm concerned they are going to charge for SkipMode. I might even pay. That would be another source of recurring revenue for TiVo, although I have no idea what the cost is.


----------



## tivoboy

Has anyone been able to get a 99$ deal on an older TIVO after putting a new unit - like a bolt on the account?

I'd like to get my premier XL4 up to lifetime now that I am moving to add a Bolt.


----------



## gweempose

I've decided I'm going to go ahead and order a Roamio Pro if I can still get the deal. Is there a specific department I have to talk to, or do I just call the regular sales phone number: (844) 254-8486 ?


----------



## gweempose

I just ordered one ... BOOM!

Super psyched! $631.23 out the door!!! 

I realized that it made more sense for me to jump on this deal than wait for the Bolt Pro. Not only is it cheaper, but I need the component outs for my Slingbox. In terms of apps, I don't really care if they are better on the Bolt, since I already have a Roku.


----------



## essential

Don't know if this is possible (and I'm sorry if this is against forum rules, delete if it is), but if any long time users are eligible for this deal but have no need for another Tivo at the moment and would like to help someone out who wants to jump in the Tivo world, please PM me.

If anyone would buy a Tivo, I could Paypal them the cost plus shipping of the unit to me, plus extra for your time (or equivalent in a giftcard to a store of your choice). I have strong eBay feedback to back me up.

I'd much prefer a Plus to a Pro for the initial cost savings, I need 6 tunes but I don't need the larger HD.

They had a $600 all in deal on a Pro around black friday (it was posted on slickdeals). I called twice but two different customer service reps shot me down because I wasn't a current user.

Didn't realize this deal was still available, I gave up around Christmas when I couldn't get one and only signed up for these forums recently.


----------



## tivoboy

gweempose said:


> I just ordered one ... BOOM!
> 
> Super psyched! $631.23 out the door!!!
> 
> I realized that it made more sense for me to jump on this deal than wait for the Bolt Pro. Not only is it cheaper, but I need the component outs for my Slingbox. In terms of apps, I don't really care if they are better on the Bolt, since I already have a Roku.


Doh!.. you just made me think twice about the Bolt, indeed I need the component outs for a slingbox, so maybe it's not the right choice for me. Is there not some sort of alternative to the component out on the bolt? Some AV out with a mini plug like on the minis?


----------



## chicagobrownblue

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone been able to get a 99$ deal on an older TIVO after putting a new unit - like a bolt on the account?
> 
> I'd like to get my premier XL4 up to lifetime now that I am moving to add a Bolt.


Call up TiVo and ask to add $99 Lifetime to your Premiere XL4. They've done it for others and they did for me for my Roamio Basic purchased new from Best Buy.


----------



## gweempose

tivoboy said:


> Doh!.. you just made me think twice about the Bolt, indeed I need the component outs for a slingbox, so maybe it's not the right choice for me. Is there not some sort of alternative to the component out on the bolt? Some AV out with a mini plug like on the minis?


Unlike the Mini, there is no component output on the Bolt. I believe you can buy an HDMI -> component converter, but I have no experience with these. In theory, you should be able to use an HDMI splitter to send one feed to your TV and the other to the HDMI -> component converter. The other option would be to hook the Slingbox up to a Mini instead of the Bolt.


----------



## blacknoi

tivoboy said:


> Doh!.. you just made me think twice about the Bolt, indeed I need the component outs for a slingbox, so maybe it's not the right choice for me. Is there not some sort of alternative to the component out on the bolt? Some AV out with a mini plug like on the minis?


I have a slingbox "slingtv / slingbox 500" with HDMI in/out in addition to component.

I bought this to put inbetween the roamio out, and the slingbox hdmi in:

http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Powere...p/B004F9LVXC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

and can use HDMI out from my roamio, with every channel... no need for component either (and the picture is CRISP!).


----------



## andyw715

essential said:


> Don't know if this is possible (and I'm sorry if this is against forum rules, delete if it is), but if any long time users are eligible for this deal but have no need for another Tivo at the moment and would like to help someone out who wants to jump in the Tivo world, please PM me.
> 
> If anyone would buy a Tivo, I could Paypal them the cost plus shipping of the unit to me, plus extra for your time (or equivalent in a giftcard to a store of your choice). I have strong eBay feedback to back me up.
> 
> I'd much prefer a Plus to a Pro for the initial cost savings, I need 6 tunes but I don't need the larger HD.
> 
> They had a $600 all in deal on a Pro around black friday (it was posted on slickdeals). I called twice but two different customer service reps shot me down because I wasn't a current user.
> 
> Didn't realize this deal was still available, I gave up around Christmas when I couldn't get one and only signed up for these forums recently.


Just an FYI, the Plus isn't available for the all in deal anymore. I think TiVo only has refurb Plus's.


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Just an FYI, the Plus isn't available for the all in deal anymore. I think TiVo only has refurb Plus's.


According to TiVo's website, the only Roamios they have available are Pros, and those are showing up in the "TiVo Outlet" part of the store. If they have any refurb Plus units, they're not currently making them available to the general public.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone been able to get a 99$ deal on an older TIVO after putting a new unit - like a bolt on the account?
> 
> I'd like to get my premier XL4 up to lifetime now that I am moving to add a Bolt.


I ordered a Pro Bundle yesterday and asked about getting $99 lifetime on my Premiere. He actually talked me out of it, since I'm on a $6.95 plan still, but said that that deal is available for those who would "cancel their boxes" otherwise. He offered me a Bolt at $100 off and said I could transfer my $6.95 plan to it, then get the $99 lifetime after that is done. I didn't pull thr trigger as I'm still not sold on the Bolt, and I think I'd rather have a LT Roamio if one comes available again.


----------



## jonw747

tivoboy said:


> Doh!.. you just made me think twice about the Bolt, indeed I need the component outs for a slingbox, so maybe it's not the right choice for me. Is there not some sort of alternative to the component out on the bolt? Some AV out with a mini plug like on the minis?


Well, you could just use a mini. That may actually be cheaper than buying an HDMI switch and an HDMI to component converter.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I ordered a Pro Bundle yesterday and asked about getting $99 lifetime on my Premiere. He actually talked me out of it, since I'm on a $6.95 plan still, but said that that deal is available for those who would "cancel their boxes" otherwise. He offered me a Bolt at $100 off and said I could transfer my $6.95 plan to it, then get the $99 lifetime after that is done. I didn't pull thr trigger as I'm still not sold on the Bolt, and I think I'd rather have a LT Roamio if one comes available again.


Were they going to charge you $6.95 a month for a unit that is supposed to be free the first year?


----------



## robnalex

gweempose said:


> Unlike the Mini, there is no component output on the Bolt. I believe you can buy an HDMI -> component converter, but I have no experience with these. In theory, you should be able to use an HDMI splitter to send one feed to your TV and the other to the HDMI -> component converter. The other option would be to hook the Slingbox up to a Mini instead of the Bolt.


I use one of these with my Roamio and it works beautifully- you can select a variety of output formats/resolutions.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Were they going to charge you $6.95 a month for a unit that is supposed to be free the first year?


no, he suggested I take the $100 off in lieu of 1yr of service since I can transfer the service plan.


----------



## tivoboy

jonw747 said:


> Well, you could just use a mini. That may actually be cheaper than buying an HDMI switch and an HDMI to component converter.


thanks for the posts all.. I actually have ANOTHER slingbox hooked up to one of the minis.. might try the hdmi route instead, never like having anything in between a source HDMI and target HDMI though..but we'll have to suffer I guess.

FWP


----------



## tivoboy

robnalex said:


> I use one of these with my Roamio and it works beautifully- you can select a variety of output formats/resolutions.


but, wouldn't one also need the HDMI splitter, since something like the bolt only has the one HDMI out,,it needs to go to the target (AV or TV) and this unit would take up the one HDMI out on the bolt?


----------



## jonw747

tivoboy said:


> but, wouldn't one also need the HDMI splitter, since something like the bolt only has the one HDMI out,,it needs to go to the target (AV or TV) and this unit would take up the one HDMI out on the bolt?


You would as that device doesn't have an HDMI passthrough.

The advantage of a Mini (I'm sure you know since you're already using one with another Slingbox) is that someone watching via the Slingbox will not interfere with someone watching in the house.

otoh, if you want to be able to use the Slingbox to mirror the Bolt to another room, unfortunately the Mini is incapable of that.

If it was strictly for Slingbox, you could certainly use a V1 Mini which have been selling for as low as $70 at Woot, but you'd still need the Component cables for it.


----------



## gweempose

UPS just dropped off my Roamio Pro. That was quick! I ordered it on Wednesday.


----------



## alyssa

help please, i was not expecting to be looking at a new tivo today but my premiere xl with external has a 'bad coax connector'
(i had both TW & tivo on the phone blaming each other- much fun was to be had )

regardless of the hilarity, i am now looking for a new tivo. buying through tivo-- rep said

swap out the premiere xl & move the LT would cost $350
upgrade to a romiao pro & transfer the LT for $600 

any other options out there?

eta; yes i could send it into weakneas (sp) but...... i'm guessing that'd be abt $150 when all is said & done what with shipping cross country


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

alyssa said:


> help please, i was not expecting to be looking at a new tivo today but my premiere xl with external has a 'bad coax connector'
> (i had both TW & tivo on the phone blaming each other- much fun was to be had )
> 
> regardless of the hilarity, i am now looking for a new tivo the tivo rep said
> 
> swap out the premiere xl & move the LT would cost $350
> upgrade to a romiao pro & transfer the LT for $600
> 
> any other options out there?


was this the coax IN jack? I don't remember if Premieres have 2 jacks or 1


----------



## alyssa

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> was this the coax IN jack? I don't remember if Premieres have 2 jacks or 1


i checked & there's only one jack


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

alyssa said:


> i checked & there's only one jack


It's a long shot, but you might try using RG6 coax instead of RG59. If there's a loose conenction inside the jack, that *may* be enough to resolve it at least temporarily. Beyond that you're looking at an upgrade. The only other offer I'm aware of is the BOLT All-In for $600, but you need to have a Friends & Family code. There's a guy on Reddit /tivo who is handing them out


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/3zlav0


----------



## DevdogAZ

alyssa said:


> help please, i was not expecting to be looking at a new tivo today but my premiere xl with external has a 'bad coax connector'
> (i had both TW & tivo on the phone blaming each other- much fun was to be had )
> 
> regardless of the hilarity, i am now looking for a new tivo. buying through tivo-- rep said
> 
> swap out the premiere xl & move the LT would cost $350
> upgrade to a romiao pro & transfer the LT for $600
> 
> any other options out there?
> 
> eta; yes i could send it into weakneas (sp) but...... i'm guessing that'd be abt $150 when all is said & done what with shipping cross country


You may wish to simply buy a Roamio Pro with the $99 lifetime as discussed in this thread and then sell your existing Premiere with lifetime to someone who can fix the bad coax jack. If that's really the problem, then it should be an easy fix for someone who can solder, and you'll probably get more for it than the $99 it will cost for you to buy lifetime on the Pro.

But if you're looking for an option that's less expensive than that, either repairing your current unit or finding another used unit on ebay/craigslist are probably your best options.


----------



## alyssa

DevdogAZ said:


> You may wish to simply buy a Roamio Pro with the $99 lifetime as discussed in this thread and then sell your existing Premiere with lifetime <snip>


i did not realize that was still a possibility.


----------



## DevdogAZ

alyssa said:


> i did not realize that was still a possibility.


The post right above yours is from someone who just got that deal two days ago.


----------



## alyssa

DevdogAZ said:


> The post right above yours is from someone who just got that deal two days ago.


i did not realize the $600 deal was the deal that started this thread. wow, that deal has been running a long time, i thought the original deal had expired. 
Further the Tivo CS person said to get the $600 price, i'd have to return my broken premiere back to tivo.
as i said, i'm trying desperately to get myself up to speed quickly as i find myself without a tivo. 
Again, thank you for pointing out that it's possible to get a Pro w/lt for $500+$100for LT. I ended up placing an order for it tonight.
i truly appreciate your kindness.


----------



## DevdogAZ

alyssa said:


> i did not realize the $600 deal was the deal that started this thread. wow, that deal has been running a long time, i thought the original deal had expired.
> Further the Tivo CS person said to get the $600 price, i'd have to return my broken premiere back to tivo.
> as i said, i'm trying desperately to get myself up to speed quickly as i find myself without a tivo.
> Again, thank you for pointing out that it's possible to get a Pro w/lt for $500+$100for LT. I ended up placing an order for it tonight.
> i truly appreciate your kindness.


You're welcome. I'm glad you got the deal. Hopefully you can recoup some of the cost by selling your Premiere.


----------



## alyssa

DevdogAZ said:


> You're welcome. I'm glad you got the deal. Hopefully you can recoup some of the cost by selling your Premiere.


while i haven't opened the broken premiere, I am looking for a 'for parts' premiere tivo since i don't mind playing with hardware. I've also got an email into weaknees. Depending on the repair cost, i should be able to make at least half the cost of the roamio pro back.
I flirted with getting a low end Bolt & upgrading but at $300+$400 LT + $120 for the HDD =$820, it blew the budget for a impulse buy. Hard enough getting the $600 past the spouse, he was in favor of getting the replacment refurb'ed premiere for $350.


----------



## casmit

We were able to order the all in pro bundle for $599 plus tax yesterday, it includes lifetime service.


----------



## snerd

alyssa said:


> help please, i was not expecting to be looking at a new tivo today but my premiere xl with external has a 'bad coax connector'


Any competent TV repair shop should be able to replace the connector for a nominal charge.


----------



## myblubu

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> It's a long shot, but you might try using RG6 coax instead of RG59. If there's a loose conenction inside the jack, that *may* be enough to resolve it at least temporarily. Beyond that you're looking at an upgrade. The only other offer I'm aware of is the BOLT All-In for $600, but you need to have a Friends & Family code. There's a guy on Reddit /tivo who is handing them out
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/3zlav0


One of my Premiere's has been having issues with missing channels and it's looking like it's a problem with the Tivo not the cable company (cable company checked signal levels, etc) - switched cable cards, tuning adapters, etc. Swapped the 2 Premieres and the problem followed the same premiere so figuring its a problem with the unit. So was thinking about getting another one and saw this post about the Bolt special - tried leaving a message on Reddit last night but no response - looks like the Bolt All-In for $600 special ends today - anyone have a code?


----------



## speed_phreak

I decided to finally pull the trigger on this deal on the Roamio Pro today. I would not be too surprised if this deal gets renewed into February.

My 2 tuner Premier has had a flawless performance for about 5 years. Dropping flash for the HDUI was a huge improvement. Having six tuners means conflicts will be going out the window at my house. The built in stream is also a big plus over the refurb Roamio basic.

I'm sure the Bolt Pro will be nice, but will come at more of a premium than I am willing to pay for awhile...

Thanks to the OP for making us all aware of this deal!


----------



## pmiranda

myblubu said:


> looks like the Bolt All-In for $600 special ends today - anyone have a code?


Are you asking about buying the all-in plan for a bolt you already have, in which case I think there's nothing special about getting that for $600 on top of the $300 for the Bolt itself.

If you're asking about getting to buy a Bolt with All-In for $600 total, that would be welcome news to me since that's a decent break-even price if you believe the box will live over 4 years. I thought that was only available with a friend/family connection?


----------



## gabby98

pmiranda said:


> ...... I thought that was only available with a friend/family connection?


And what is this "friends/family" thing. I've been with them forever. I've "received" a discount code like this from someone when I first got on board but have seen where I could do the same myself.


----------



## pmiranda

I once heard of somebody getting a family discount from somebody that worked at TiVo. But as far as I know the cheapest you can normally get a Bolt All-In is $900.


----------



## apsarkis

speed_phreak said:


> I decided to finally pull the trigger on this deal on the Roamio Pro today. I would not be too surprised if this deal gets renewed into February.


I just called to place my order for a Roamio Pro this evening. The rep I spoke to said he thought this special was scheduled to end yesterday (1/31), but he got me the same deal ($499 +$99) without any problem.


----------



## myblubu

pmiranda said:


> Are you asking about buying the all-in plan for a bolt you already have, in which case I think there's nothing special about getting that for $600 on top of the $300 for the Bolt itself.
> 
> If you're asking about getting to buy a Bolt with All-In for $600 total, that would be welcome news to me since that's a decent break-even price if you believe the box will live over 4 years. I thought that was only available with a friend/family connection?


Yeah, looking for the Bolt including all in for $600 with the F/F coupon. As it turns out TWC came back out today and found there was a signal problem, so my Premeire is working fine now. But looking at the Roamio and Bolt with 4&6 tuners, I'm still thinking I want to get one plus a couple TiVo minis then maybe sell my TiVo HD lifetime and one of my Premeire Lifetime units to help defray the cost.


----------



## JayMan747

apsarkis said:


> I just called to place my order for a Roamio Pro this evening. The rep I spoke to said he thought this special was scheduled to end yesterday (1/31), but he got me the same deal ($499 +$99) without any problem.


Is this deal for anyone? 
I've only had Tivo (Bolt) since October, but would be interested in Roamio Pro for the 6 tuners, larger drive, streaming, component out, etc...
...and get lifetime for $600.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

JayMan747 said:


> Is this deal for anyone?
> I've only had Tivo (Bolt) since October, but would be interested in Roamio Pro for the 6 tuners, larger drive, streaming, component out, etc...
> ...and get lifetime for $600.


It's a "loyalty" promotion, so it might be tough for you but you could try.


----------



## gweempose

apsarkis said:


> I just called to place my order for a Roamio Pro this evening. The rep I spoke to said he thought this special was scheduled to end yesterday (1/31), but he got me the same deal ($499 +$99) without any problem.


I have a feeling they are going to run this promotion until they run out of Roamio Pros. They must have had a ton of stock sitting around.


----------



## atmuscarella

apsarkis said:


> I just called to place my order for a Roamio Pro this evening. The rep I spoke to said he thought this special was scheduled to end yesterday (1/31), but he got me the same deal ($499 +$99) without any problem.





gweempose said:


> I have a feeling they are going to run this promotion until they run out of Roamio Pros. They must have had a ton of stock sitting around.


Perhaps apsarkis could post the manufacture date of the Roamio Pro he gets, that might indicate if they are reducing older stock or still having new ones made.


----------



## alyssa

atmuscarella said:


> Perhaps apsarkis could post the manufacture date of the Roamio Pro he gets, that might indicate if they are reducing older stock or still having new ones made.


I will post the date. Mine is scheduled to arrive on Friday assuming it doesn't get delayed due to storms.


----------



## casmit

I just received a roamio pro today, the build date was December 11, 2015.


----------



## atmuscarella

casmit said:


> I just received a roamio pro today, the build date was December 11, 2015.


That's pretty new and sounds like about the same build date some of the people who bought Roamio OTAs recently from Amazon had. Guess TiVo decided to have more built - guess that is good


----------



## gweempose

I'm surprised TiVo is still building new Roamios. You would think they would cannibalize potential Bolt sales. That's certainly the case with me. If I couldn't have gotten this deal on the Roamio Pro, I would have waited for a Bolt Pro and payed up for it.


----------



## lessd

gweempose said:


> I'm surprised TiVo is still building new Roamios. You would think they would cannibalize potential Bolt sales. That's certainly the case with me. If I couldn't have gotten this deal on the Roamio Pro, I would have waited for a Bolt Pro and payed up for it.


TiVo needs sales, and the Bolt, at this time, will not make up for the Roamio 6 tuner models.


----------



## speed_phreak

lessd said:


> TiVo needs sales, and the Bolt, at this time, will not make up for the Roamio 6 tuner models.


Agreed. And the Bolt just seems too "cheap" to me... I don't like the idea of breaking the cheap plastic tabs of the case when trying to upgrade the hard drive. Additionally, outside of enterprise SAS drives, I don't generally trust 2.5 inch hard drives for any kind of 24x7 operation. The Roamio Pro is the tried and true diesel made of 6 tuner, stamped sheet metal, and 3.5 inch hard drive goodness.

The Bolt is the cheapo consumer model for sale at brick and mortar. I truly hope the Bolt does well and is a success for TiVo, but it's not for me...


----------



## myblubu

speed_phreak said:


> Agreed. And the Bolt just seems too "cheap" to me... I don't like the idea of breaking the cheap plastic tabs of the case when trying to upgrade the hard drive. Additionally, outside of enterprise SAS drives, I don't generally trust 2.5 inch hard drives for any kind of 24x7 operation. The Roamio Pro is the tried and true diesel made of 6 tuner, stamped sheet metal, and 3.5 inch hard drive goodness.
> 
> The Bolt is the cheapo consumer model for sale at brick and mortar. I truly hope the Bolt does well and is a success for TiVo, but it's not for me...


I'm glad you posted this! It makes me feel better about my purchase! I was trying to get a friends and family code to buy the $600 Bolt deal but could never find one. So I ended up calling and buying the Roamio pro and it should be delivered Monday. I was just concerned that it wasn't the latest generation and that's why I wanted the Bolt. But your post makes me a lot more comfortable!

Now gotta figure out the best what to sell 2 of my old units, either both HDs or one HD and one Premiere, is eBay the best option?

Since TWC is going all digital in my area in the next week, I'm not going to add cable cards to the 2 Tivos that don't already have them. Thinking of selling them and replacing them with minis. I've never used a mini, is there much difference between using that and the actual TiVo DVRs?


----------



## skaggs

I have been having discussions with my brother about getting him to ditch the Cable Co. supplied boxes and get a TiVo.

I am a longtime TiVo owner, as I started with a Sony Series 1 w/PLS in 1998. After progressively buying each new TiVo (all with lifetime), selling my old one(s) on eBay, I now have a Roamio Plus with 4 Minis.

I'd like to know if I can get the Roamio Pro w/lifetime for $600 deal and then give it to my brother. Any stumbling blocks to this approach?

The Bolt for $299 + $599 for lifetime seems way to much of an investment.

Any advice on the best way to get into a Roamio/Bolt with lifetime for the cheapest $ would be appreciated.


----------



## HerronScott

skaggs said:


> I
> I'd like to know if I can get the Roamio Pro w/lifetime for $600 deal and then give it to my brother. Any stumbling blocks to this approach?
> .


That should work fine as long as the deal is still active (someone got one on the 1st I believe) and you still qualify for it.

Scott


----------



## alyssa

speed_phreak said:


> Agreed. And the Bolt just seems too "cheap" to me... I don't like the idea of breaking the cheap plastic tabs of the case when trying to upgrade the hard drive. Additionally, outside of enterprise SAS drives, I don't generally trust 2.5 inch hard drives for any kind of 24x7 operation. The Roamio Pro is the tried and true diesel made of 6 tuner, stamped sheet metal, and 3.5 inch hard drive goodness.
> 
> The Bolt is the cheapo consumer model for sale at brick and mortar. I truly hope the Bolt does well and is a success for TiVo, but it's not for me...





> I'm glad you posted this! It makes me feel better about my purchase! I was trying to get a friends and family code to buy the $600 Bolt deal but could never find one. So I ended up calling and buying the Roamio pro and it should be delivered Monday. I was just concerned that it wasn't the latest generation and that's why I wanted the Bolt. But your post makes me a lot more comfortable!


to echo mybluebu, thx for posting speed_phreak

frankly as a long time tivo owner & upgrader it's a bit odd to buy a Pro which is essentially ready to go- no upgrades needed- hence looking at the bolt with the one click commercial skip & upgrading the hdd. thx for talking abt the plastic clips that could break...i never seem to get electronics back together proper- i would have messed that up.

i may look into maxing out the hdd in the pro, just so i can do an upgrade


----------



## myblubu

alyssa said:


> to echo mybluebu, thx for posting speed_phreak
> 
> frankly as a long time tivo owner & upgrader it's a bit odd to buy a Pro which is essentially ready to go- no upgrades needed- hence looking at the bolt with the one click commercial skip & upgrading the hdd. thx for talking abt the plastic clips that could break...i never seem to get electronics back together proper- i would have messed that up.
> 
> i may look into maxing out the hdd in the pro, just so i can do an upgrade


Hmmmmm, just how big of a drive can the Roamio take? You got me wondering now about an upgrade to!


----------



## speed_phreak

myblubu said:


> Hmmmmm, just how big of a drive can the Roamio take? You got me wondering now about an upgrade to!


Folks are throwing in 6TB Western Digital reds in their Roamio Pros. I probably will too eventually, but at this point the 3TB drive that comes with the pro is an upgrade over my Premiere with 2TB.

I know, I prefer to upgrade myself as well. I would have rather gotten the Roamio Plus, but only the Pros are now left...


----------



## alyssa

ok, 6tb is **way, way** too tempting

off to find the cost of a 6tb red & my Pro is being delivered today <LOL>


----------



## andyw715

speed_phreak said:


> Folks are throwing in 6TB Western Digital reds in their Roamio Pros. I probably will too eventually, but at this point the 3TB drive that comes with the pro is an upgrade over my Premiere with 2TB.
> 
> I know, I prefer to upgrade myself as well. I would have rather gotten the Roamio Plus, but only the Pros are now left...


This can't be done out of the box though right? (the 6TB).


----------



## gweempose

6TB seems a little overkill to me. If you really need to archive that much stuff, it probably makes more sense to offload some of the recordings to a NAS with some kind of RAID setup. At least that way you will have some redundancy. Imagine how much it would suck if the 6TB drive in your TiVo crashed and you lost close to 1000 hours of recordings.


----------



## mickinct

gweempose said:


> 6TB seems a little overkill to me. If you really need to archive that much stuff, it probably makes more sense to offload some of the recordings to a NAS with some kind of RAID setup. At least that way you will have some redundancy. Imagine how much it would suck if the 6TB drive in your TiVo crashed and you lost close to 1000 hours of recordings.


I off load what I want to bluray discs.


----------



## alyssa

gweempose said:


> 6TB seems a little overkill to me.


LOL, I have multiple season's of show's on my tivo... i can fill them up with the best of 'um


----------



## AEmedic

Is there any way to get this deal on a Roamio Pro, without being a previous subscriber? I wish I knew someone with TiVo so I could get them to purchase it for me...


----------



## mickinct

AEmedic said:


> Is there any way to get this deal, without being a previous subscriber? I wish I knew someone with TiVo so I could get them to purchase it for me...


Model?


----------



## AEmedic

mickinct said:


> Model?


Roamio Pro


----------



## myblubu

Hey! I just thought about something! Is there any way to transfer all of my shows recorded on my Premiere to my new Roamio Pro that will arrive Monday?


----------



## HerronScott

myblubu said:


> Hey! I just thought about something! Is there any way to transfer all of my shows recorded on my Premiere to my new Roamio Pro that will arrive Monday?


If both have you service and they are not copy protected, then you just browse the Premiere from the Roamio Pro and select to transfer the show. What cable company are you with?

Scott


----------



## myblubu

HerronScott said:


> If both have you service and they are not copy protected, then you just browse the Premiere from the Roamio Pro and select to transfer the show. What cable company are you with?
> 
> Scott


I'm with TWC. But most shows are copy protected since they were recorded from an HD channel(no premium channels, but just regular cable channels in HD like TNT, USA, Lifetime, etc.) thinking about it, I can watch the shows on the other Tivos in the house, but I don't think it allows them to be transferred from one TiVo to another. Is there any other way to transfer them?


----------



## gweempose

myblubu said:


> I'm with TWC. But most shows are copy protected since they were recorded from an HD channel(no premium channels, but just regular cable channels in HD like TNT, USA, Lifetime, etc.) thinking about it, I can watch the shows on the other Tivos in the house, but I don't think it allows them to be transferred from one TiVo to another. Is there any other way to transfer them?


Unfortunately, if the shows are copy protected, you're pretty much SOL. There is no easy way to transfer them to another TiVo or a computer. This is where TWC's overzealous use of the CCI flag really screws TiVo users.


----------



## skaggs

HerronScott said:


> That should work fine as long as the deal is still active (someone got one on the 1st I believe) and you still qualify for it.
> 
> Scott


I initiated a chat session with TiVo on 2/3/16 and was told the $600 Roamio Pro with lifetime deal was still available...at least for me.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

skaggs said:


> I initiated a chat session with TiVo on 2/3/16 and was told the $600 Roamio Pro with lifetime deal was still available...at least for me.


I just called about a purchase and after some digging I was told it's now a retention offer, so it was vaguely suggested that I use that information to order


----------



## jrlbc06

Just got this deal. 

Customer since 2006. Roamio Pro for $499, All-In for $99.

Free Shipping. - 1 week delivery date. 

Had to call, couldn't get it via chat.


They are also offering similar deals for Bolts, but I wanted the Roamio.


----------



## HerronScott

Glad to hear that it's still being offered!

Scott


----------



## jrlbc06

Appreciated seeing this thread as I was in the forum reading reviews and was about to drop $450 on Amazon plus $150 for first year service and ~$14 a month after that.


----------



## mark1958

I called on Feb 22 and asked about the Roamio pro with the all in service
and got the unit for 499.99 + the all in service for 99.99 they did charge me 30.00 tax but free shipping total 629.98


----------



## bengalfreak

Awesome, scored the 6 tuner Roamio Pro for $499 + $99 Lifetime + $23.00 + $39.99 for the 3 year warrranty. I was about ready to pull the trigger on a $750 used Pro with Lifetime when I saw this. 

Now does anyone want to buy my Roamio Basic with Lifetime and 2.5 year warranty for $550? LOL


----------



## wayneboy

how are you guys still getting the $499 price and $99 lifetime.. what number do i need to call.. just called the sales number and got denied for that..


----------



## bengalfreak

wayneboy said:


> how are you guys still getting the $499 price and $99 lifetime.. what number do i need to call.. just called the sales number and got denied for that..


I just called the main sales number. From what I'm told you have to be an existing customer. Although, not for very long. I just got my Roamio Basic this past August and was able to score one.


----------



## hytekjosh

Was able to get lifetime on my existing Roamio Plus for $199. The only way I could've done better ($99) is with a new hardware purchase?

I am also trying to confirm that it added one year to my existing extended warranty and a refurb is $49 after that expires..


----------



## rnaude241

hytekjosh said:


> Was able to get lifetime on my existing Roamio Plus for $199. The only way I could've done better ($99) is with a new hardware purchase?
> 
> I am also trying to confirm that it added one year to my existing extended warranty and a refurb is $49 after that expires..


Did you purchase the Tivo Plus from Tivo directly?


----------



## hytekjosh

rnaude241 said:


> Did you purchase the Tivo Plus from Tivo directly?


No.


----------



## wayneboy

wow! how did you swing a $199 lifetime?


----------



## foghorn2

I think its in the best interest for Tivo to at least offer a deal to customers that had paid for monthly in the past for All In. Why they would rather not take more revenue from a working box than have a customer cancel service is beyond me.

And then have a bunch of Tivos out there going nothing but collecting dust.

New CEO really needs to revamp their policies and structures.


----------



## hytekjosh

wayneboy said:


> wow! how did you swing a $199 lifetime?


I paid monthly for two years. I called and said I wanted to cancel and the offer was $199 all-in or $10/month month-to-month. Before the two years, I was a Tivo renter through a cable operator for 3-4 years. I don't know if they factor that time into tenure.

I am trying to get clarification: When I was purchasing all-in yesterday, the rep said the replacement cost out of warranty is $49. Today I am being told $149. Also, apparently there is a $199 one-time transfer fee if I've had all-in for 3+ years and my Tivo breaks, I can move my all-in service to a new box. Additionally, yesterday, I am pretty sure the rep mentioned there would be an additional one year of warranty on top of the one year of extended warranty left. The rep today is saying that is only for monthly or annual payments and is called continual care.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

foghorn2 said:


> I think its in the best interest for Tivo to at least offer a deal to customers that had paid for monthly in the past for All In. Why they would rather not take more revenue from a working box than have a customer cancel service is beyond me.
> 
> And then have a bunch of Tivos out there going nothing but collecting dust.
> 
> New CEO really needs to revamp their policies and structures.


Because $199 is only a year worth of service vs a monthly one.

How can they keep offering that to everyone and survive with no constant revenue stream?


----------



## ihtc

Is this deal still alive, I have been a long time tivo customer, currently on a Roamio with a 9.99 monthly retention plan would love to just make it unlimited. Anything special to say / promo code?

EDIT: I called in my options where $475 for a Pro and keep my 9.99 plan (which includes $49 replacement if defective) or $600 + $99 for lifetime on a pro. They will not allow my $9.99 retention plan to be transferred to a box I buy myself (was looking at PLUS models on ebay , local)


----------



## hytekjosh

hytekjosh said:


> I paid monthly for two years. I called and said I wanted to cancel and the offer was $199 all-in or $10/month month-to-month. Before the two years, I was a Tivo renter through a cable operator for 3-4 years. I don't know if they factor that time into tenure.
> 
> I am trying to get clarification: When I was purchasing all-in yesterday, the rep said the replacement cost out of warranty is $49. Today I am being told $149. Also, apparently there is a $199 one-time transfer fee if I've had all-in for 3+ years and my Tivo breaks, I can move my all-in service to a new box. Additionally, yesterday, I am pretty sure the rep mentioned there would be an additional one year of warranty on top of the one year of extended warranty left. The rep today is saying that is only for monthly or annual payments and is called continual care.


So a quick update...was told a third story the other day: $49 replacement during my last year of extended warranty, $149 for year two, and $149+199 for year three and beyond. For the latter, the replacement has to be through Tivo (its not a transfer fee to just any device) and Tivo can decide to no longer offer a replacement device at that point. I was interested in switching to the $9.99 plan with continual care and the first rep said he could refund my lifetime if I wanted and do the switch. Then I asked to speak to a supervisor to see if they would do lifetime for $99 instead of the $199 I paid because of their conflicting information and I feel I was mislead. The supervisor refused and said it was in her power to deny me the $9.99 plan and she would not approve it. She was a bit snippy and said they don't compensate for confusion and I politely pointed out the confusion was on their side and I've been told at least three different stories. I put in a query to executive customer service who called me back the same day but I missed the call and have been unable to get back in touch.


----------



## samccfl99

hytekjosh said:


> I put in a query to executive customer service who called me back the same day but I missed the call and have been unable to get back in touch.


Good luck with them. ERT used to be good, but they pretty much suck now. Tivo, Inc is a mess. As you stated, and many others, everyone over there has a different story. They bleed us for equipment and service and give us....NOT MUCH...LOL. You are lucky you only pay $10 a month. They *graciously*  lowered my $15 to $13 after 3 years and won't do anything else for me and my Roamio Pro. My words for them cannot be written here...LOL...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

samccfl99 said:


> Good luck with them. ERT used to be good, but they pretty much suck now. Tivo, Inc is a mess. As you stated, and many others, everyone over there has a different story. They bleed us for equipment and service and give us....NOT MUCH...LOL. You are lucky you only pay $10 a month. They *graciously*  lowered my $15 to $13 after 3 years and won't do anything else for me and my Roamio Pro. My words for them cannot be written here...LOL...


While I agree with your post, you need to delete your signature info


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

ihtc said:


> Is this deal still alive, I have been a long time tivo customer, currently on a Roamio with a 9.99 monthly retention plan would love to just make it unlimited. Anything special to say / promo code?
> 
> EDIT: I called in my options where $475 for a Pro and keep my 9.99 plan (which includes $49 replacement if defective) or $600 + $99 for lifetime on a pro. They will not allow my $9.99 retention plan to be transferred to a box I buy myself (was looking at PLUS models on ebay , local)


What is the oldest date activation on an active unit on your account?


----------



## Smitch54

I just got off the phone with customer support, offered $9.99 with no commitment not to cancel service. Price good until I cancel. I've just had my account and Roamio unit for 1 year. Saved a little money.


----------



## tarheelblue32

I went for the $600 Roamio Pro with $100 lifetime today. I have less than 3 years of TiVo service under my belt, but they still gave it to me.


----------



## phughes200

Do these deals apply of your 5 years are all from lifetime subscription? In other words, do you have to be a monthly paying customer?


----------



## DevdogAZ

tarheelblue32 said:


> I went for the $600 Roamio Pro with $100 lifetime today. I have less than 3 years of TiVo service under my belt, but they still gave it to me.


Is that $500 + $100, or $600 + $100?


----------



## tarheelblue32

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that $500 + $100, or $600 + $100?


$600 + $100. $700 total. But I did manage to talk him into throwing in a free Slide Pro remote. It might have helped that we are at the end of the quarter.


----------



## samccfl99

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> While I agree with your post, you need to delete your signature info


Thank you for agreeing with me...

What is your problem with my signature info? I put it there for a reason a while back because some people are very rude...I made the red comments a bit smaller since it bothers you.

I could comment on your username, but it is quirky and I like it! 

_After reading one of the posts, maybe I will try to tangle with Tivo, Inc customer support to at least get the $9.99 deal. I bet they flagged my account to not give me anything. They do not like the fact that I *used to* bother them about their software...A LOT, and I did have a good relationship with them and indeed bugged them much about the old C133 errors and the audio delay going in and out of Tivo Central, which they did ultimately fix. Not worth it anymore, much has changed there in management a while back.

Actually in 2013 they offered to trade in my XL4 ( a real slow doggie I had for 1.5 years) for a Roamio Pro for $200 plus new warranty, because of my relationship with ERT (a long story). I did not really realize the value of LS then. I really should have asked them to throw in that for cheap too. Oh well._


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

samccfl99 said:


> If you have nothing nice to say, THEN PLEASE DON'T...





samccfl99 said:


> Good luck with them. ERT used to be good, but they pretty much suck now. Tivo, Inc is a mess. As you stated, and many others, everyone over there has a different story. They bleed us for equipment and service and give us....NOT MUCH...LOL. You are lucky you only pay $10 a month. They *graciously*  lowered my $15 to $13 after 3 years and won't do anything else for me and my Roamio Pro. My words for them cannot be written here...LOL...


Seem pretty obvious 

As I said, I don't disagree with your post though...

As for my nick, on other boards and real life, when asking where people heard something they were repeating, they usually said from "some random idiot".....so i just became that random idiot.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

tarheelblue32 said:


> $600 + $100. $700 total. But I did manage to talk him into throwing in a free Slide Pro remote. It might have helped that we are at the end of the quarter.


Did your email receipt have the $99 Bolt Lifetime Language?


----------



## tarheelblue32

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Did your email receipt have the $99 Bolt Lifetime Language?


Here's the email language:

Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee $ 99.99 
TiVo Roamio Pro $ 599.99


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

tarheelblue32 said:


> Here's the email language:
> 
> Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee $ 99.99
> TiVo Roamio Pro $ 599.99


No, look lower


----------



## DevdogAZ

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> No, look lower


You already posted it earlier in this (or another) thread. I didn't see any reason for concern. If there's something you'd like to point out, just say it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

DevdogAZ said:


> You already posted it earlier in this (or another) thread. I didn't see any reason for concern. If there's something you'd like to point out, just say it.


Wow. Does it harm you?

I know what many of mine say, I am asking a question of someone that bought one today.

You have a problem with that on a forum that is supposed to help people?


----------



## tarheelblue32

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> No, look lower


Yeah, here it is:

"The TiVo BOLT All-In service plan on your box consists of a one (1)-time, up-front payment of $ 99.99, plus any applicable taxes.
All-In TiVo service subscriptions last for the lifetime of your TiVo box (not your lifetime), and may not be transferred to another
TiVo box."


----------



## tampa8

Does TIVO give a definition of the lifetime of a Tivo box they refer to? Do they or how do they determine when that lifetime ends if the box is still in working condition?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

tampa8 said:


> Does TIVO give a definition of the lifetime of a Tivo box they refer to? Do they or how do they determine when that lifetime ends if the box is still in working condition?


As I posted in other thread, TiVo sees the lifetime of the boxes as 66 months and PLS is based and amortized over 66 months as a result.

As for the 153,000 boxes on PLS past 66 months 7/31/2010 or older) money is taken out of Ad Revenue to pay for their Data/Support.


----------



## atmuscarella

tampa8 said:


> Does TIVO give a definition of the lifetime of a Tivo box they refer to? Do they or how do they determine when that lifetime ends if the box is still in working condition?


The answer below is how TiVo accounts for lifetime financially. However I don't think that is what you are asking. If your asking does TiVo have a defined point where they say you no longer get service because your TiVo's "lifetime" is over the answer is no, TiVos with lifetime service get service until the TiVo no longer mechanically functions.



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> As I posted in other thread, TiVo sees the lifetime of the boxes as 66 months and PLS is based and amortized over 66 months as a result.
> 
> As for the 153,000 boxes on PLS past 66 months 7/31/2010 or older) money is taken out of Ad Revenue to pay for their Data/Support.


Your answer is how TiVo currently financially accounts for lifetime service revenue and expense. Which I believe does not answer the question asked.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

atmuscarella said:


> Your answer is how TiVo currently financially accounts for lifetime service revenue and expense. Which I believe does not answer the question asked.


TiVo states the MTBF of a box is 66 months, so that is how they account for it - and it is, as stated, the average life of a TiVo unit.

He asked for "TIVO give a definition of the lifetime of a Tivo box they refer to?"

That is their definition, however I also noted that if PLS goes past 66 month, funds are allocated from Advertising Revenue, which common sense states the service is not cut off if the unit is still working after 66 months.

As I also have noted, in terms of lifetime service, the IRS allocates 7 years (84 months) as the average lifetime for depreciation purposes of computers and electronic equipment - so both figures are in the same range.

The 7 years (84 months) the IRS claims and most Consumer Electronic Companies use - and the 66 months that TiVo claims - are both very important should lawsuits occur in terms of calculating damages.


----------



## DevdogAZ

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> TiVo states the MTBF of a box is 66 months, so that is how they account for it - and it is, as stated, the average life of a TiVo unit.
> 
> He asked for "TIVO give a definition of the lifetime of a Tivo box they refer to?"
> 
> That is their definition, however I also noted that if PLS goes past 66 month, funds are allocated from Advertising Revenue, which common sense states the service is not cut off if the unit is still working after 66 months.
> 
> As I also have noted, in terms of lifetime service, the IRS allocates 7 years (84 months) as the average lifetime for depreciation purposes of computers and electronic equipment - so both figures are in the same range.
> 
> The 7 years (84 months) the IRS claims and most Consumer Electronic Companies use - and the 66 months that TiVo claims - are both very important should lawsuits occur in terms of calculating damages.


And the disconnect is that you keep replying to the question with accounting information, when that's not relevant to the question at all. The answer to the original question is that as long as the TiVo box is in working condition and can communicate with the TiVo servers, the lifetime service remains active, regardless of the age of the device.

I personally have a single-tuner Series 2 that I got as a refurb in 2005 that's still alive and going strong. I keep it active so that I remain eligible for the $6.95/mo discount on my Premiere.


----------



## lessd

DevdogAZ said:


> And the disconnect is that you keep replying to the question with accounting information, when that's not relevant to the question at all. The answer to the original question is that as long as the TiVo box is in working condition and can communicate with the TiVo servers, the lifetime service remains active, regardless of the age of the device.
> 
> I personally have a single-tuner Series 2 that I got as a refurb in 2005 that's still alive and going strong. I keep it active so that I remain eligible for the $6.95/mo discount on my Premiere.


You both correct but on different pages, when you pay TiVo for Lifetime Service TiVo divides your payment into 66 parts, and takes only 1/66 of your full Lifetime payment each month as revenue for TiVo, after the 66 months is up TiVo can not take any more revenue from you original payment, their guide data expenses stay the same, so then it is a loss (for providing the guide data) for TiVo until the unit is taken out of service for 6 or more months. If you put that same TiVo back in service say 2 years later you will still have your Lifetime and TiVo will again start taking another loss on the guide data for that TiVo. So if you pay TiVo $600 for *All-in *, TiVo cash flow is up $600, but the revenue they take is only about $9/month for the next 66 months.

If you have a Co. that purchases an *All-in *TiVo for Co. use than your Co. can deprecate the full cost of that TiVo over some number of years that the IRS allows, but your depreciation has nothing to do with TiVos revenue on your Co.s TiVo.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

DevdogAZ said:


> I personally have a single-tuner Series 2 that I got as a refurb in 2005 that's still alive and going strong. I keep it active so that I remain eligible for the $6.95/mo discount on my *Premiere*.


You can't get $99 Lifetime on your Premiere?


----------



## DevdogAZ

chicagobrownblue said:


> You can't get $99 Lifetime on your Premiere?


I haven't tried. Money has been pretty tight lately.


----------



## tampa8

atmuscarella said:


> The answer below is how TiVo accounts for lifetime financially. However I don't think that is what you are asking. If your asking does TiVo have a defined point where they say you no longer get service because your TiVo's "lifetime" is over the answer is no, TiVos with lifetime service get service until the TiVo no longer mechanically functions.
> 
> Your answer is how TiVo currently financially accounts for lifetime service revenue and expense. Which I believe does not answer the question asked.


That answer is along the lines of what I was thinking. So if TIVO or their successor is providing the same general service they would obligated to give it to lifetime boxes I would assume reasonably forever, till the receiver dies or can't be fixed keeping the same ID. The out for TIVO could be ending all service if their rules says that ends lifetime service.


----------



## lessd

tampa8 said:


> That answer is along the lines of what I was thinking. So if TIVO or their successor is providing the same general service they would obligated to give it to lifetime boxes I would assume reasonably forever, till the receiver dies or can't be fixed keeping the same ID. The out for TIVO could be ending all service if their rules says that ends lifetime service.


TiVo can change the rules for new All-in service but can't for existing Lifetime service, but instead of changing the rules TiVo just raised the All-in price and gave away the first year of service, making All-in not nearly as desirable as Lifetime was before with MSD pricing. IE MSD Lifetime was $399-the first year of service commitment one had to make to TiVo, making the extra upfront cost about $250 more than monthly, and you could recover most of that if you wanted to sell your Lifetime TiVo on E-Bay a few years later.


----------



## jonw747

lessd said:


> You both correct but on different pages, when you pay TiVo for Lifetime Service TiVo divides your payment into 66 parts, and takes only 1/66 of your full Lifetime payment each month as revenue for TiVo, after the 66 months is up TiVo can not take any more revenue from you original payment, their guide data expenses stay the same, so then it is a loss (for providing the guide data) for TiVo until the unit is taken out of service for 6 or more months. If you put that same TiVo back in service say 2 years later you will still have your Lifetime and TiVo will again start taking another loss on the guide data for that TiVo. So if you pay TiVo $600 for *All-in *, TiVo cash flow is up $600, but the revenue they take is only about $9/month for the next 66 months.
> 
> If you have a Co. that purchases an *All-in *TiVo for Co. use than your Co. can deprecate the full cost of that TiVo over some number of years that the IRS allows, but your depreciation has nothing to do with TiVos revenue on your Co.s TiVo.


Don't ignore the time value of money. With a ROI of 18%, $600 up front would be worth $9/mon ... for as long as that ROI can be sustained. The ad revenue is gravy.


----------



## BStu78

Wish I saw this earlier. Just started thinking about upgrading my Premiere XL. I'm a 10 year customer and I would have jumped on a $600 Roamio Pro with $100 for lifetime service. I called their sales line and was told that they'd only discount lifetime to $400 and would NOT offer it with a Roamio Pro. I was offered instead an unnamed Roamio for $300, which I'm guessing is the baseline model. Oh, well. Guess I'll shop around for other DVRs.


----------



## rawlic

Are there any good deals on Roamio Pro with lifetime still available? This thread has been quiet...


----------



## buddhawood

rawlic said:


> Are there any good deals on Roamio Pro with lifetime still available? This thread has been quiet...


I just got mine today. I was told the $599 +. $99 lifetime offer was over BUT they would sell me a Pro for $599 w 1 year service included. THEN after the first year they would sell me lifetime for $99. Same deal just takes a year to get it! 
IF you have a price match credit card you can price match the pro on Amazon right now for $448 and get the difference back. 
I did that with both of the Plus models I purchased last year.


----------



## tarheelblue32

buddhawood said:


> I just got mine today. I was told the $599 +. $99 lifetime offer was over BUT they would sell me a Pro for $599 w 1 year service included. THEN after the first year they would sell me lifetime for $99. Same deal just takes a year to get it!


You better get that offer in writing. Even then, I'm not sure I would trust that.


----------



## Kintaro

tarheelblue32 said:


> You better get that offer in writing. Even then, I'm not sure I would trust that.


Yeah I was thinking that it sounded risky. I called to see if I could purchase the lifetime Roamio Pro, but the rep did say they no longer were offering the deal. She didn't offer me the same thing, however I know it really depends on the rep you get as well. Might have to settle on the Bolt for $700 but I really wanted the extra tuners on the Roamio Pro.

How often do these types of deals come out? I assume that the all in deals only apply to new box purchases and not applied to existing boxes?


----------



## buddhawood

tarheelblue32 said:


> You better get that offer in writing. Even then, I'm not sure I would trust that.


I actually did. I have a case number and I confirmed what it said.


----------



## rawlic

I just called. An 11 year customer. I was offered a 4 tuner Roamio for $25 and $350 for All-In. If it had MoCA built in, I'd be tempted, but that's not enough to get me to bite.

I'm leaning towards a Bolt with 1st Year of Service for $232 from Amazon and then see what kind of deal I can get for Lifetime in a year. And three minis to replace Cable Boxes. Considering I'm using a Humax Series 2, anything would be an upgrade.


----------



## jerrykur

Any All-In deals on the basic Roamio?


----------



## atmuscarella

jerrykur said:


> Any All-In deals on the basic Roamio?


The base Roamio isn't officially for sale any more (and hasn't been for awhile). No idea if they still have some they can sell or not you would need to call and see.


----------



## buddhawood

buddhawood said:


> I just got mine today. I was told the $599 +. $99 lifetime offer was over BUT they would sell me a Pro for $599 w 1 year service included. THEN after the first year they would sell me lifetime for $99. Same deal just takes a year to get it!
> IF you have a price match credit card you can price match the pro on Amazon right now for $448 and get the difference back.
> I did that with both of the Plus models I purchased last year.


I just got my approval for a refund of $151.99 from Discover Card.


----------



## jerrykur

atmuscarella said:


> The base Roamio isn't officially for sale any more (and hasn't been for awhile). No idea if they still have some they can sell or not you would need to call and see.


Ok, thanks. I have a used base Roamio coming to me and I will see if they have some sort of deal when I activate it.


----------



## alyssa

technically the wrong thread but i didn't want to start a new thread for a one day deal- others can if they want.

best buy has the base roamio for $39.99* today only, 5/14/16*
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-ro...lack/8758098.p?id=1219364357147&skuId=8758098


----------



## DEC2955

alyssa said:


> technically the wrong thread but i didn't want to start a new thread for a one day deal- others can if they want.
> 
> best buy has the base roamio for $39.99* today only, 5/14/16*
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-ro...lack/8758098.p?id=1219364357147&skuId=8758098


My question is.. does this 500GB it come with "All in / Life time" like the newer 1TB OTA's do?

Shoot I may just order it anyway as a back up to my current Cable+OTA Roamio that is set up for OTA only anyway.


----------



## rainwater

DEC2955 said:


> My question is.. does this 500GB it come with "All in / Life time" like the newer 1TB OTA's do?
> 
> Shoot I may just order it anyway as a back up to my current Cable+OTA Roamio that is set up for OTA only anyway.


Only the Roamio OTA comes with All-in.


----------



## hondaball

rainwater said:


> Only the Roamio OTA comes with All-in.


I Cannot find information at Tivo that it the Roamio OTA 500GB version does not have the "All in / Life time". 
Rain, your link went to the TiVo Roamio Pro HD. Does anyone know if the 500 gb is now with lifetime as the 1TB offers? Just seems it ought to be but there is quite the price difference between the two and storage is the only difference.


----------



## rgr

hondaball said:


> I Cannot find information at Tivo that it the Roamio OTA 500GB version does not have the "All in / Life time".
> Rain, your link went to the TiVo Roamio Pro HD. Does anyone know if the 500 gb is now with lifetime as the 1TB offers? Just seems it ought to be but there is quite the price difference between the two and storage is the only difference.


Just finished a chat with TiVo and was told the that roamio 500GB doesn't even have lifetime available - that it's monthly only.

The $39 deal might be worthwhile for parts/remote/etc


----------



## mark1958

rgr said:


> Just finished a chat with TiVo and was told the that roamio 500GB doesn't even have lifetime available - that it's monthly only.
> 
> The $39 deal might be worthwhile for parts/remote/etc


Your right the remote and hard drive are worth 39.00.
Remotes are going for 29.00 so the hard drive and power supply must be worth 10.00 if I get out today I might just grab one.


----------



## gespears

alyssa said:


> technically the wrong thread but i didn't want to start a new thread for a one day deal- others can if they want.
> 
> best buy has the base roamio for $39.99* today only, 5/14/16*
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-ro...lack/8758098.p?id=1219364357147&skuId=8758098


If it was actually the base Roamio and not the OTA I would grab a couple.


----------



## foghorn2

SAme here, its worth it for the Cable Card Bracket


----------



## DEC2955

hondaball said:


> I Cannot find information at Tivo that it the Roamio OTA 500GB version does not have the "All in / Life time".
> Rain, your link went to the TiVo Roamio Pro HD. Does anyone know if the 500 gb is now with lifetime as the 1TB offers? Just seems it ought to be but there is quite the price difference between the two and storage is the only difference.


I guess that I could play dumb or maybe get a different support person that might sell me the "All In / Life Time" at a discount.

As currently I have a Premier 4HD that is acting like it needs a hard drive replaced and I can move my current "Roamio Cable+OTA" to its spot in my set up and install this "Roamio OTA" to its spot as the OTA recorder... (( Not all my local stations are carried on cable and use an OTA setup to record shows from these broadcasters! ))

David


----------



## rjrsouthwest

foghorn2 said:


> SAme here, its worth it for the Cable Card Bracket


:up:

I ordered one of the OTA too for the spare parts in case my Roamio cable card OTA model ever needs a new power supply, hard drive, remote or any other misc. parts. $40 is cheap insurance and can always sell it later if I never need it for anything. 

I guess it would be also usefull if the main board went bad on my cable card model by just moving the cable card bracket over to the OTA unit.


----------



## alyssa

foghorn2 said:


> SAme here, its worth it for the Cable Card Bracket


oh my yes--- i need a new co-axe port....


----------



## jkrell

I had deactivated my old TiVo Roamio (basic) when I bought a Bolt. I just called and couldn't get the $99.99 deal, but I was given a choice between $6.95 p/mth or $199.99 for all-in. I opted for the latter and all is good.


----------



## rjrsouthwest

jkrell said:


> I had deactivated my old TiVo Roamio (basic) when I bought a Bolt. I just called and couldn't get the $99.99 deal, but I was given a choice between $6.95 p/mth or $199.99 for all-in. I opted for the latter and all is good.


How long was the Roamio deactivated before you got this deal?

Was your roamio that was deactivated on a yearly or monthly program when you deactivated it?


----------



## jkrell

rjrsouthwest said:


> How long was the Roamio deactivated before you got this deal?
> 
> Was your roamio that was deactivated on a yearly or monthly program when you deactivated it?


Deactivated in October 2015. Was on the monthly plan before ($14.99 p/mth).


----------



## sirchip

called to see if I could get any promo pricing and I could by a roamio for 25 bucks and then special monthly pricing. I already have a roamio.....


----------



## HarperVision

sirchip said:


> called to see if I could get any promo pricing and I could by a roamio for 25 bucks and then special monthly pricing. I already have a roamio.....


Which Roamio?


----------



## samccfl99

Got the $199 deal on LS for my Roamio Pro. Had an XL4 for 1.5 years and have had the RP for 2.5 years, which they let me trade in as a special deal. They would not give it to me for $99 like they did before because "there was no button for them to process it"...

Oh well, I took it. Was either that or they would have lowered me from $12.99 to $6.95 monthly. I hope the RP lasts.

*UPDATE: * So I called them back to see if they would at least credit me $50 since there was no "button" for this, but of course they said no. Worth a shot for 17 extra minutes on the phone.

_By the way, they say that they *DO* have the $99 deal for a Premiere, as if there is any difference between them as far as service..._*WHATEVER, I TRIED...LOL.*


----------



## jhill1977

I'm hoping some lifetime deals come back for Roamios. I have nearly a dozen lifetime TiVos in my account, but haven't yet updated to anything newer than a premiere, due to the insane lifetime pricing structure on the newest units.


----------



## atmuscarella

jhill1977 said:


> I'm hoping some lifetime deals come back for Roamios. I have nearly a dozen lifetime TiVos in my account, but haven't yet updated to anything newer than a premiere, due to the insane lifetime pricing structure on the newest units.


If you are talking about the Roamio Pro, it was as low as $600 with lifetime, not sure if they will drop it to that again when it is finally discontinued, depends on if they really have many left in inventory. I don't expect we will see the base Roamio or the Roamio Plus back again. Over the last 12 months there have been lots of very good deals on the various Roamio models with lifetime, you just need to buy when they happen.


----------



## dahacker

jhill1977 said:


> I'm hoping some lifetime deals come back for Roamios. I have nearly a dozen lifetime TiVos in my account, but haven't yet updated to anything newer than a premiere, due to the insane lifetime pricing structure on the newest units.


Life is too short to deal with old slow electronics. Sell them on eBay and get Bolt(s), minis, and Roamio(s) with lifetime.


----------



## IrishOyes

jhill1977 said:


> I'm hoping some lifetime deals come back for Roamios. I have nearly a dozen lifetime TiVos in my account, but haven't yet updated to anything newer than a premiere, due to the insane lifetime pricing structure on the newest units.


I purchased my Roamio OTA with Lifetime Service on Amazon, about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## shwru980r

dahacker said:


> Life is too short to deal with old slow electronics. Sell them on eBay and get Bolt(s), minis, and Roamio(s) with lifetime.


If you just use the DVR features and not the streaming services, is a new Tivo really that much better?

I use a Fire TV for streaming and Tivo for DVR. When I got my Premiere a couple years ago, Youtube started to stutter for a long time but was finally fixed and now mlb.com keeps pausing during playback.

For me life is too short to deal with unreliable streaming apps or finding out later that many of the streaming apps have been removed like on the S3.


----------



## IrishOyes

shwru980r said:


> If you just use the DVR features and not the streaming services, is a new Tivo really that much better?


For me it came down to this: I was on a monthly $9.99 plan with the Tivo HD Series 3. I wanted to get rid of that monthly charge. Do I spend $400 on Lifetime service on a DVR made in 2008-ish or do I instead purchase a new Roamio OTA (which is all I use as I cut the cable cord years ago), for the same $400?

I decided to go for the Roamio OTA w/service. I had no idea there were any issues; I also didn't know there were streaming apps. I already have a Roku.

But it's the "Lifetime Service" or "one time fee" that forces people to consider their options.


----------



## shwru980r

IrishOyes said:


> For me it came down to this: I was on a monthly $9.99 plan with the Tivo HD Series 3. I wanted to get rid of that monthly charge. Do I spend $400 on Lifetime service on a DVR made in 2008-ish or do I instead purchase a new Roamio OTA (which is all I use as I cut the cable cord years ago), for the same $400?
> 
> I decided to go for the Roamio OTA w/service. I had no idea there were any issues; I also didn't know there were streaming apps. I already have a Roku.
> 
> But it's the "Lifetime Service" or "one time fee" that forces people to consider their options.


If you had threatened to cancel the monthly service before Tivo stopped offering service on the S3, they might have given you $99 lifetime service.


----------



## dahacker

shwru980r said:


> If you just use the DVR features and not the streaming services, is a new Tivo really that much better?


The menus are easily at least twice as fast.

Skip mode alone is reason to upgrade.

And you are still dealing with two series 3's?


----------



## mattack

shwru980r said:


> If you just use the DVR features and not the streaming services, is a new Tivo really that much better?


1) way more tuners
2) faster UI

Bolt is supposedly even faster, but doesn't yet have 6 tuners..

The vast majority of the time, I'm on your side..


----------



## shwru980r

dahacker said:


> The menus are easily at least twice as fast.
> 
> Skip mode alone is reason to upgrade.
> 
> And you are still dealing with two series 3's?


Yes, I'm OTA so I can transfer shows freely between all Tivos. The UI is somewhat sluggish, but I don't find it intolerable like the streaming services on the Premiere or the S3. Many of the shows I watch aren't primetime network shows, so they wouldn't have skipmode anyway.


----------



## shwru980r

mattack said:


> 1) way more tuners
> 2) faster UI
> 
> Bolt is supposedly even faster, but doesn't yet have 6 tuners..
> 
> The vast majority of the time, I'm on your side..


I was close to getting a Roamio OTA, but when Youtube started stuttering on my Premiere last year I decided against it. and now there are problems with mlb.com. I've still got 6 tuners and I can transfer shows freely through ota and different family members can schedule their shows independently.

The bolt is interesting with the built in streaming to the fire tv.


----------



## sulli2p

Just upgraded a Premier to TiVo Roamio OTA 1 TB with no TiVo service fee. Was a TiVo Directv family since 1999, until we cord cut three years ago. No regrets. But will have one here if Rovi messes with the service fee structure for existing customers, but don't think they will....


----------



## agredon

Are any of these deals still available? I have a 500 GB Roamio on annual service that is set to renew at the end of the week and would love to either lifetime it for a discount or better yet get a good deal on the Roamio Pro with Lifetime Service to replace it. I also have a 1 TB Bolt that has the included 1st year of service running out in October.


----------



## hytekjosh

agredon said:


> Are any of these deals still available? I have a 500 GB Roamio on annual service that is set to renew at the end of the week and would love to either lifetime it for a discount or better yet get a good deal on the Roamio Pro with Lifetime Service to replace it. I also have a 1 TB Bolt that has the included 1st year of service running out in October.


Try retentions. They were doing lifetime for $199 at one point.


----------



## sulli2p

hytekjosh said:


> Try retentions. They were doing lifetime for $199 at one point.


Try calling the TiVo number and selecting cancel at the prompt. They are doing deals right now. I have been a direct TiVo customer since 2012 and they offered me lifetime on my Premier box for $99 last week, but I was also adding a new box too, which may have been a factor. I said no, though it probably would have helped my resale value on the old box that I am taking out of service.


----------



## rnaude241

Was able to score $199 for Lifetime on my Roamio Plus today.


----------



## Vadi

rnaude241 said:


> Was able to score $199 for Lifetime on my Roamio Plus today.


Any details on this?

I have two base Roamios that I would get lifetime on if it was $199 each.


----------



## hytekjosh

Vadi said:


> Any details on this?
> 
> I have two base Roamios that I would get lifetime on if it was $199 each.


Yeah, I posted above... call and threaten to cancel (rententions department)


----------



## Vadi

hytekjosh said:


> Yeah, I posted above... call and threaten to cancel (rententions department)


Was it recently? I'd hate to threaten to cancel and have them tell me ok. I can't be without Tivo now.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Vadi said:


> Any details on this?
> 
> I have two base Roamios that I would get lifetime on if it was $199 each.


I just called up and asked for lifetime for my base Roamio. It was $99.


----------



## HarperVision

chicagobrownblue said:


> I just called up and asked for lifetime for my base Roamio. It was $99.


How long did you have it subscribed on an annual or monthly basis?


----------



## wbrightfl

chicagobrownblue said:


> I just called up and asked for lifetime for my base Roamio. It was $99.


I called last night and was offered $199 lifetime, I passed. I have had my Roamio for 17 months. I guess it depends on which CSR you get on the phone?


----------



## chicagobrownblue

HarperVision said:


> How long did you have it subscribed on an annual or monthly basis?


"Roamio Basic Nov 2013 Lifetimed 2016"


----------



## HerronScott

wbrightfl said:


> I called last night and was offered $199 lifetime, I passed. I have had my Roamio for 17 months. I guess it depends on which CSR you get on the phone?


You probably haven't been paying monthly long enough to get the $99 offer (but we don't know exactly how long that might be). You could wait another 7 months until you hit 2 years but then you'd end up paying more if you are paying $14.99 per month ($104.93 + $99).

Scott


----------



## HarperVision

chicagobrownblue said:


> "Roamio Basic Nov 2013 Lifetimed 2016"


Almost three years. So I'm thinking maybe 2.5-3yrs for the $99 offer then. They may have thrown you a bone and offered a little early if its three.

So maybe if original early Roamio buyers on monthly call in, they'll start getting the $99 offer? :up:


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I just got all in for $199 after a little more than a year of monthly service, worth it to me!


----------



## chicagobrownblue

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just got all in for $199 after a little more than a year of monthly service, worth it to me!


Great analysis actually. $149 for one year month to month or $199 all in. Correct decision. Nice.


----------



## srwdc1

I had been almost two years,(since Sept 2014) and had been at 14.99 for the first year, and never called after year one to bring it down

Since we are back to "tivo premiere 2-tuner via the cable company" at $7.00 per month, I called to cancel the roamio (the box that I own). So i planned to drop the roamio all together.

The rep offered me $7/month, (instead of $15), or $199 lifetime (ie 2.5 years). Which I might do, then hook up the roamio in the rarely-used-basement TV, and keep the cable-company-Tivo-premiere in the main TV room upstairs.

The rep said the 199 was avail through end-sept 2016, but *might* be extended.

If I could get the 99, it would be a no-brainer. At 199, it's not a no-brainer, at least for me.

I may call back and ask about "after two-years, would the lifetime (all-in) price decline to $99"?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

chicagobrownblue said:


> Great analysis actually. $149 for one year month to month or $199 all in. Correct decision. Nice.


I was paying 14.99 per month to a tune of 179.88 for the whole year so it made it easy.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

srwdc1 said:


> I had been almost two years,(since Sept 2014) and had been at 14.99 for the first year, and never called after year one to bring it down
> 
> Since we are back to "tivo premiere 2-tuner via the cable company" at $7.00 per month, I called to cancel the roamio (the box that I own). So i planned to drop the roamio all together.
> 
> The rep offered me $7/month, (instead of $15), or $199 lifetime (ie 2.5 years). Which I might do, then hook up the roamio in the rarely-used-basement TV, and keep the cable-company-Tivo-premiere in the main TV room upstairs.
> 
> The rep said the 199 was avail through end-sept 2016, but *might* be extended.
> 
> If I could get the 99, it would be a no-brainer. At 199, it's not a no-brainer, at least for me.
> 
> I may call back and ask about "after two-years, would the lifetime (all-in) price decline to $99"?


I also look at it for resale value, check the prices on eBay for lifetime Roamios, they are pretty high. I sold a 6 year old Moxi DVR for 350 bucks last year and for having it so long it already paid for itself so the 350 was used for the TiVo Roamio. So basically my Roamio only cost me 249.


----------



## Mjrtarget

I just got the 199.00 Lifetime on my roamio plus. total win, was paying 139.00 yearly.


----------



## rnbj

I've been a Tivo subscriber for 15 years. I called Tivo sales @ 877-289-8486 an hour ago to find out if I could transfer my lifetime service from my Series2 to a new or used Roamio unit. They said that they no longer offer transfers of lifetime service. The only thing they offered was a $549.99 All-in service plan.


----------



## pmiranda

You can try service rep roulette. Call back and hope for a better answer 
Even the website currently shows a Roamio OTA w/ All-in for $399 total.
I imagine the possible offers will vary with what stock they have on hand.


----------



## HerronScott

rnbj said:


> I've been a Tivo subscriber for 15 years. I called Tivo sales @ 877-289-8486 an hour ago to find out if I could transfer my lifetime service from my Series2 to a new or used Roamio unit. They said that they no longer offer transfers of lifetime service. The only thing they offered was a $549.99 All-in service plan.


Why would you think you could transfer lifetime service from an S2? They have a grandfathered exception for S1's with lifetime activated on or before January 21, 2000 and they had a deal for the original S3 OLED in late 2006/early 2007 where you could "transfer' lifetime for $199 but that was during the time when they were not offering lifetime service at all and the S3 OLED was $600.

Scott


----------



## dglion

I called the TiVo Support number, 877-367-8486 and selected 2) Billing & Acct Questions, then 2) Cancel TiVo Service. When the Rep came on the line I said I had two Roamios, one of which had free service for a year ending 10/22/16 and I couldn't afford monthly service for both. 

The Rep was very helpful and offered a $199 lifetime for my 2 year old Roamio Orig. He gave me 2 months free service to think about it and said the offer was only good if I called back before 11/30/16 and gave me a case # to confirm it. 

For the Roamio Pro that had a month and a half free service left, he couldn't change anything on it until 1 month before the year was up. But he then said that if I would call back between 9/23 and 10/22 and give them my case # he would have things set up to give me a reduced monthly plan of $9.99.

Bottom line - Call the Support number 877-367-8486 instead of Sales, they are very helpful and a bit more flexible.


----------



## steff3

dglion said:


> I called the TiVo Support number, 877-367-8486 and selected 2) Billing & Acct Questions, then 2) Cancel TiVo Service. When the Rep came on the line I said I had two Roamios, one of which had free service for a year ending 10/22/16 and I couldn't afford monthly service for both.
> 
> The Rep was very helpful and offered a $199 lifetime for my 2 year old Roamio Orig. He gave me 2 months free service to think about it and said the offer was only good if I called back before 11/30/16 and gave me a case # to confirm it.
> 
> For the Roamio Pro that had a month and a half free service left, he couldn't change anything on it until 1 month before the year was up. But he then said that if I would call back between 9/23 and 10/22 and give them my case # he would have things set up to give me a reduced monthly plan of $9.99.
> 
> Bottom line - Call the Support number 877-367-8486 instead of Sales, they are very helpful and a bit more flexible.


Good to know, my month to month is up within the next 30 days . .thanks!


----------



## joelw

I just called the support number, and pressed the option to cancel service. I explained to the rep that I recently retired (true), and could no longer afford $15 per month. I was given a choice of either $6.95 per month, or $199 lifetime, and I chose the $6.95 monthly option. Thanks, Tivo! Good deal for a 15+ year customer.


----------



## dcpmark

Just got the same $199 deal for my Roamio Pro.....I didn't even have to go through Retention or tell them I couldn't afford the monthly payments. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## rgrounds

So I am a 15+ year customer. I had 5 Series 2 boxes - 4 had life time. They were all gonna turn into door stops with the new Cox Cable All Digital Platform. I ended up buying a Roamio Pro FROM TiVo because I was told by a rep if I ever wanted an All In or Lifetime deal I needed to pay them for the hardware. It was probably a line of crap, but considering that I really couldn't find a better deal I bit. They put me on a 14.99 a month for a year plan. I also snagged 3 minis to get close to my 5 DVR setup. 

I have tried for months to get a All In deal. From what I have read in the last few posts it seems like I need to get past my first year and then come up with a sob story to get an All In offer. 

Is that what is going on? Thanks.


----------



## dcpmark

rgrounds said:


> So I am a 15+ year customer. I had 5 Series 2 boxes - 4 had life time. They were all gonna turn into door stops with the new Cox Cable All Digital Platform. I ended up buying a Roamio Pro FROM TiVo because I was told by a rep if I ever wanted an All In or Lifetime deal I needed to pay them for the hardware. It was probably a line of crap, but considering that I really couldn't find a better deal I bit. They put me on a 14.99 a month for a year plan. I also snagged 3 minis to get close to my 5 DVR setup.
> 
> I have tried for months to get a All In deal. From what I have read in the last few posts it seems like I need to get past my first year and then come up with a sob story to get an All In offer.
> 
> Is that what is going on? Thanks.


All I can tell you is that a few years ago I upgraded my TiVO HD boxes to a Roamio Pro and 3 Minis, all purchased at Best Buy. I paid for Lifetime for the Minis, but opted for the monthly for the Roamio Pro. I just called up two days ago and asked for any Lifetime deals available to me. At first the CS guy said there none other then buying a Bolt with Lifetime, but when I mentioned the $199 Lifetime deal others were getting, he found it and apologized profusely for not seeing it earlier. No sob story required.


----------



## rgrounds

dcpmark said:


> All I can tell you is that a few years ago I upgraded my TiVO HD boxes to a Roamio Pro and 3 Minis, all purchased at Best Buy. I paid for Lifetime for the Minis, but opted for the monthly for the Roamio Pro. I just called up two days ago and asked for any Lifetime deals available to me. At first the CS guy said there none other then buying a Bolt with Lifetime, but when I mentioned the $199 Lifetime deal others were getting, he found it and apologized profusely for not seeing it earlier. No sob story required.


But you had been paying monthly for a few years. I am committed to at least on year. I may give it a try though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

rgrounds said:


> But you had been paying monthly for a few years. I am committed to at least on year. I may give it a try though.


Seems like somewhere between 2-3 years of monthly service will qualify you for the $199 deal based on the other posts here.

Scott


----------



## hooper

I was able to get lifetime for $99 dollars yesterday. Was on the $6.99 plan since purchase in 11/13. Only saved about $50 from normal lifetime cost of $399. Did the exact same thing with the premiere too in 2013 before selling it. 

Sad to say this will probably be my last Tivo though...


----------



## tampa8

Roamio is now $199 for the unit and lifetime (all in) on the Tivo website.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

tampa8 said:


> Roamio is now $199 for the unit and lifetime (all in) on the Tivo website.


Renewed Roamio OTA, 500GB model for $200 and it is a great deal if that is what you want.


----------



## Vadi

Anyone getting any deals lately? I have two Tivos that I'd like to get lifetime on for $199 or less.


----------



## rgrounds

Me too. I haven't tried lately. I got a Roamio Pro and 3 Mini's about a year ago and have tried 2-3 times to try and get an discount on a lifetime or all in deal with no luck. I was told here that I was wasting my time because they don't offer lifetime deals until after your first year contract is fulfilled. 

I got an email this week that if I bought one of those new Black Bolts they would transfer one of my S2 lifetimes to that new Bolt for $99. 

No thanks. I keep my Roamio that I am very happy with and hope for a deal down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadi

I'm ending a two year contract on two refurbished Roamios. Looking to save money, and Comcast is offering their box up included in the plan. I'd rather stay with Tivo, but the $30 a month will be adding up quickly.


----------



## krkaufman

Vadi said:


> Anyone getting any deals lately? I have two Tivos that I'd like to get lifetime on for $199 or less.


There's this current promotion...

Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt

see: TiVo BOLT/BOLT+ "Once in a Lifetime" PLS transfer offer/sale


----------



## Vadi

krkaufman said:


> There's this current promotion...
> 
> Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt
> 
> see: TiVo BOLT/BOLT+ "Once in a Lifetime" PLS transfer offer/sale


Doesn't help me out any. Thanks though. Guess I'll have to survive with one Tivo. OR the Comcast box. *shudders*


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Vadi said:


> Anyone getting any deals lately? I have two Tivos that I'd like to get lifetime on for $199 or less.


Call them and ask. That's how I got it in the fall for my Roamio Plus after a year being a monthly subscriber.


----------



## Mikeguy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Call them and ask. That's how I got it in the fall for my Roamio Plus after a year being a monthly subscriber.


We all forget that asking can get somewhere (and, yes, it's a hassle). Amazon.com just gave me 40% off a purchase when it had sent me a slightly different design of a watch band than what I had ordered, when I called this to its attention.


----------



## rgrounds

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Call them and ask. That's how I got it in the fall for my Roamio Plus after a year being a monthly subscriber.





Mikeguy said:


> We all forget that asking can get somewhere (and, yes, it's a hassle). Amazon.com just gave me 40% off a purchase when it had sent me a slightly different design of a watch band than what I had ordered, when I called this to its attention.


That is my plan- Like I said I tried calling numerous times with no success. I called on "Major holidays" thinking they would be offering a sale. Granted this was right after Rovi bought TiVo and think some things were on hold initially. As soon as my year is up I am giving it ago.

Prior to my Roamio Pro I had 5 Series 2 boxes. I had 4 of them on Lifetime and had no plans to upgrade them until Cox Communication turned them into door stops with their all digital conversion last year in my market. I am happy with my Roamio and Mini's, it just wasn't my plan to upgrade at that time.

Crossing my fingers that I can get an All In deal after my year is up.

Thanks guys!


----------

